# 80 lincoln frame off



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

finaly got to lifting the body off the frame. but its off now. ill be making new ground every time i have good free time and money, might be hard, full time school and good alot. i learned that 4x4x10 wood is not a good idea for lifting the car, they bend ALOT i was hearing popping, so we stopped and went and got some 6x6....lets see that stuff bend :biggrin: the body is now on my body dolly and the frame is on the trailer going to another garage where there is 220 so i can use a plasma and a welder...both of which i gotta get :uh: :angry:  cant wait to get this thing all together. going to be wrapped in 3/16. handle the 10 batteries and 4 pumps


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

nice ride. those 2 door town cars are sweet


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@May 13 2006, 11:25 PM~5424447
> *nice ride. those 2 door town cars are sweet
> *


not a town car

looks good though


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Keep up the good work homie can't wait to dig into my mark VI :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

looks good..


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well the frames at the other garage now. ither later tonight im taking the engine hoist over there or waiting till tomorrow and talkin the engine and tranny out and putting in on "feet" and writing down where stuff is and making notes of the lines and holes needed.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

pulled the engine and tranny today, it had engine feet on it so i can roll it around till im ready to clean it up and such. tomorrow i hope to get the exhaust off and so other things, mybe take off the gas lines and brake line.
a bummer thow, my camera got broke durning pullin the body off so i gotta get a new one or something...so that sucks. ill have to borrow one to take update pics.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Good start Mark. Can't wait to see you get down with it. I will watch for updates.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:

Isn't taking the body off scary!! lol I hate that part.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 17 2006, 10:28 AM~5444454
> *:cheesy: :thumbsup:
> 
> Isn't taking the body off scary!!  lol  I hate that part.
> *


yeah it was. now i just gotta buy a plasma and a welder worth a darn. 130 wont get it done like it needs to be. so there is time ahead of me where all i can do is save for the two. plus im in school...so that cost me some money. :angry: 
so now if the time of strippin the frame and planning how i want to wrap things.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i dont know why she couldnt get the intire vehicle in the shot, but heres it on the body dolly. i have some 4x4 wedged under the clip...just because. 
















what keeps me up at night is, how i wanna do things. how will i wrap this or that. how will i deal with the inside of the side rails. doing the bridge. crossmember. where the frame makes 90s. i have ideas.. and such just alot of time to think. do i want to take on all the plates then weld em on together. or do the side weld it, the the top and weld it.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 17 2006, 03:57 PM~5446119
> *i dont know why she couldnt get the intire vehicle in the shot, but heres it on the body dolly. i have some 4x4 wedged under the clip...just because.
> 
> 
> ...


dude send that bitch to me in ohio i will hook you up


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

you want my burger king hat? :dunno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

its big, i know. but i thought i would show it where its at now. so far i have taken off the exhaust, drive shaft, engine/tranny. brake/gas and evap lines. just need to take off the suspinsion now. then its time to make templates. do people just to the welding with the frame rite on the ground or up on stands?


----------



## warpath (Mar 10, 2005)

keep postin i love those mark 111v


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warpath_@May 22 2006, 10:39 AM~5472841
> *keep postin i love those mark 111v
> *


im not sure what number that is, buts is a MarkVI continital


----------



## lowlow1964 (Apr 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn thats a fuckin clean lincoln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by warpath_@May 22 2006, 12:39 PM~5472841
> *keep postin i love those mark 111v
> *


Mark 6


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well this kinda took a screeching stop. i started class, which is 4 times a week 5 hour classes and on top of that i work and go to church and do home work AND side odd jobs to help pay for classes and books....so there its alot of time. shoot on monday, 6am-2pm i work then 5pm-10pm school (schools an hour 15min drive one way) tues 11amschool-4pm then marageclass at 7pm. wen. its class at 7:30am-12:30pm then church at 7 till like 10. thurs. work at 6-2 class that night 5-10 then friday i work all day 6am-8pm. saturday i have off in which i do side jobs for people and do home work. sunday i go to church and work. inbetween i have time to do home work and some times take a poop.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well the the frames stripped now ( well i guess the motor mounts arent off :uh:, but you get the idea)
my nest step is to clean it all, frame,a-arms axle ect. i want to find a person that sand/meda/glass/ blast the frame clean.
my beater is losing its transmission, so i ither need to figure out the rest of the replacement i have been rebuilding and replace it, or buy another beater. so ill wait about a month and see(after my b-day) because i need a car running more than i need my henrob2000 torch and steel to make my plates.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 8 2006, 04:30 PM~5737569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you can homie try your hardest to get them templetes cut out with a plasma cutter insted of a torch, PLEASE! :biggrin: I love them lincolns bro, very fuckin nice!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

nice work so far,,looks like you had a very nice car to start with.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 8 2006, 06:49 PM~5738491
> *if you can homie try your hardest to get them templetes cut out with a plasma cutter insted of a torch, PLEASE! :biggrin:  I love them lincolns bro, very fuckin nice!
> *


well, i ask that you check out the torch im wanting...its a lil diffrent  http://www.cut-like-plasma.com/ so im thinking, why get a plasma when i can get this and do much more than just just steel if need be. watch the movie of it cutting 1" steel plate, it impressed me!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

nice progress Mark, that fucker sure is clean ! I was expecting scaly rust on that frame


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 8 2006, 08:10 PM~5738569
> *well, i ask that you check out the torch im wanting...its a lil diffrent  http://www.cut-like-plasma.com/   so im thinking, why get a plasma when i can get this and do much more than just just steel if need be. watch the movie of it cutting 1" steel plate, it impressed me!
> *


Ok Im going to go sit in the corner nowLOL :biggrin: , i have to say that torch will definatly change the game and save money and time! I had no idea that was what you was using, them regular torches suck and weaken the steel!  thanks for theat link bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 8 2006, 07:26 PM~5738653
> *nice progress Mark, that fucker sure is clean ! I was expecting scaly rust on that frame
> *


come on dan, it has 56,000miles and was only rolled in the summer time, and even at that it was only to go to baseball games.

thanks for the good comments guys. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

bump so i can post progress tomorrow


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

NICE CLEAN PROJECT......


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

thats a nice clean mark you got, I'll be watching this one - I'm partial to lincolns


----------



## michaels29 (Apr 23, 2006)

cool bro love them coupes


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

up dates







Dutin laying out the templet.















me with the plasma























c-clamp action


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looking good. you get the hang of that plasma yet? sure looks like it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

let me hear everyones tips, 2cents and comments. :cheesy: 
it took some time to get to this point, its some work thats for sure. i just need to get the money for my miller 210, then i can have even more fun!!
maybe in the next week my uncles junk yard with have a lincoln,vic or something with the normal a-arms, so i can get em and extend and reinforce.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 18 2006, 06:40 PM~6595972
> *looking good.  you get the hang of that plasma yet?  sure looks like it.
> *


im gettin there  plasma is 100% better than any oxy fuel, well worth the cash.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 18 2006, 06:42 PM~6595982
> *im gettin there   plasma is 100% better than any oxy fuel, well worth the cash.
> *


Very true  Man this project is fuckin awsome man makes me wish I had the drive to do another one. I use a balljoint press to bend that metal to the frame contour it works great just put your impact on it and whip it down.  Good luck man im sure it will turn out great.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

looks bad ass...

I wish I was making progress like that. I already have the welder, plasma, frame, steel and everything but i have been bullshitting for like 5 months on getting the frame sandblasted. I guess i could pay to have it done but me and a friend are supposed to do it where he works and we both have been too busy to get up there and put in the work.

Rob


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Looks real good so far, keep it up...... :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

lookin good :thumbsup: how does that cutter you got work?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 19 2006, 08:32 AM~6598030
> *lookin good :thumbsup: how does that cutter you got work?
> *


work very very well, all ya need is a steady hand and movment and your good as gold. money well spent.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

nice..ive been waiting on progress in this topic. I still cant beleive how clean that frame was. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Nov 19 2006, 11:08 AM~6598386
> *nice..ive been waiting on progress in this topic.  I still cant beleive how clean that frame was.  Keep it up. :thumbsup:
> *


should be more metal forming fun this coming weekend. still taking in money to get that welder...so that will be a lil while longer till i burn em on there.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

sup mark!!! its caddy kid from myspace....

nice ride


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 19 2006, 11:38 PM~6601680
> *should be more metal forming fun this coming weekend.  still taking in money to get that welder...so that will be a lil while longer till i burn em on there.
> *


Coming along Young Dude! I like watching your progress. Told ya I would be keeping an eye out for ya. I just came in from a "Run" and thought I would say Hi!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

lil work after some turkey.

































































its a bit of work doing the crossmember. you will notice that it looks like the edge dosnt line up, but the metal is over sized and i have it pushed down, i need to center it and trim it to fit perfect onto there. but there it is formed to the frame.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

EXCELLENT FIND, GREAT CAR TO BUILD, DO IT WELL AND SMASH THE BUMPER :thumbsup:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

damn its about time. i gotta get to work on mine and finish the moulding and get it back in the car!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

done the plate for the rear of the engine crossmember, i am much more pleased with this one than the front because it reaches to the side rails. but i can just add a lil to the front. 
got word that my uncles junkyard had a 89 marques, so i scooped these up. there going to work with my dad to be put in the parts cleaner :cheesy: im thinking 1.5" extend


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 25 2006, 04:18 PM~6634363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my buddy had his done 1.5 inch on his 90 towncar and it was a bit to much(if your looking to have a straight tire)i would only do an 1 1\4inch at the most


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good. Keep up the good work. I've always liked those Lincolns.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 25 2006, 05:28 PM~6634913
> *my buddy had his done 1.5 inch on his 90 towncar and it was a bit to much(if your looking to have a straight tire)i would only do an 1 1\4inch at the most
> *


thanks for the in-put! i do want straight up and down, so ill go with that or make a couple sets :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

looks good man the mark vi is my next car i wanna build after im done beating my 95 up :biggrin:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

Good job homie!!!! I need to quit smokin weed and get back to church :cheesy: Good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

he is right 1 1/4 will be cool :thumbsup:


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Those a-arms look stubby as hell! You do some mean plasma cutting. Your shit looks cleaner before the gridner than alot of the other wrap pieces I have seen on any of these other build up projects.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

cut off the rest of the steering linkage smash plate. cut the teeth out of the spring pockets and made a plate for inside the pocket, i plan to pull back the a-arm pearch, welder the inside plate, then put another plate down over it all. 
also made the plates of the inside side of the 90degree bends. 

man i need that welder soon.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good mark....keep it up man...


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn, how long have you been using a cutter? That came out real nice. I do have a few questions, though. 

1st: What is going on in this picture?








Is that the spring cup? Do you just need to cut the hole out for the shock?

I'm still learning this stuff.

2nd: How are you going to hold the peices up to the frame as you weld them? Just move the C-clamps out of the way as you progress?

Once agian, very hard to find car indeed. Lincoln heads can relax knowing its getting done right

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn, how long have you been using a cutter? That came out real nice. I do have a few questions, though. 

1st: What is going on in this picture?








Is that the spring cup? Do you just need to cut the hole out for the shock?

I'm still learning this stuff.

2nd: How are you going to hold the peices up to the frame as you weld them? Just move the C-clamps out of the way as you progress?

Once agian, very hard to find car indeed. Lincoln heads can relax knowing its getting done right

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

That spring pocket looks nice enough to put an air bag in ... Just fucking with you. Only **** ride bags! Fuck Air. Juice 4Life!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Dec 4 2006, 01:56 PM~6690956
> *Damn, how long have you been using a cutter? That came out real nice. I do have a few questions, though.
> 
> 1st: What is going on in this picture?
> ...


Obviously i'm not Mark but...

1.) Yes that is the spring pocket.. he just needs to weld the plate in and drill the hole for the cylinder. 

2.) He can just tack it in place with the clamps on it and then take them off and weld it the rest of the way.

Rob


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 4 2006, 07:12 PM~6693875
> *Obviously i'm not Mark but...
> 
> 1.) Yes that is the spring pocket.. he just needs to weld the plate in and drill the hole for the cylinder.
> ...


yes Rob knows. 
im going to just start at a point, clamping down the steel if its not as flat to the frame as i like and start putting some welds down. as for the picture of the spring pocket, i cut the teeth(tabs) they where there to hold the stock spring in place. but sence the cylinders doughnut will be there they cant be there. so i cut em out, and add this plate for strenght. also i will be welding the stock seem from inside that pocket for some peace of mind that its all one peace. alot of force will be in this area, that is why there is a plate in the pocket, then there will be another one under the pearch. 

i have been using the cutter, sence the first pic i posted of cut metal :cheesy:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hehe the first pic you posted is of my Mark VI which i am restoring to its former glory .... make sure you wrap the mounts for the control arms n shit cause if not they will crack .... trust me. I have that same set of a-arms im going to extend 1 1/2 as well.... I'll post pics when its done.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 4 2006, 10:36 PM~6695105
> *hehe the first pic you posted is of my Mark VI which i am restoring to its former glory .... make sure you wrap the mounts for the control arms n shit cause if not they will crack .... trust me. I have that same set of a-arms im going to extend  1 1/2 as well.... I'll post pics when its done.
> *


im going to guess you are talking about my post in the hydraulics section about the rear rails of lincolns. because the first pic of this thread is very much so my car.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 2 2006, 09:11 PM~6682420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just a hint for ya - if your up for the fabrication - these spring pockets are especially weak on ford frames, but I like to do this to any frames that i wrap, so here goes - 

take a bunch of measurements as to where the upper a-arm mount is, cut it off completely, then weld one piece of plate on the whole top of the frame horn, cut your hole for the stroke, then weld the a arm mount back on. then it is nice and strong, and nice and clean


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 5 2006, 09:40 PM~6702808
> *just a hint for ya - if your up for the fabrication - these spring pockets are especially weak on ford frames, but I like to do this to any frames that i wrap, so here goes -
> 
> take a bunch of measurements as to where the upper a-arm mount is, cut it off completely, then weld one piece of plate on the whole top of the frame horn, cut your hole for the stroke, then weld the a arm mount back on. then it is nice and strong, and nice and clean
> *


you might have missed it. but i already stated that i was going to be doing this. :cheesy: but keep the tips coming.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 6 2006, 01:21 PM~6707195
> *you might have missed it. but i already stated that i was going to be doing this.  :cheesy:  but keep the tips coming.
> *



my bad - keep up the good work


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 6 2006, 05:39 PM~6708895
> *my bad - keep up the good work
> *


how ever, what do you think about this: im trying to come up with a way to plate the rear section of the frame on the "in" side of the rails. the stock perches extend down and would be in the way because of its shape. i want to just butt up to it with the next plate and weld it. but it dosnt lend its self to it. ideas? 
im no huge on the c-channel idea because of the fact the body mount is on that pearch


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 6 2006, 06:38 PM~6709395
> *how ever, what do you think about this: im trying to come up with a way to plate the rear section of the frame on the "in" side of the rails. the stock perches extend down and would be in the way because of its shape. i want to just butt up to it with the next plate and weld it. but it dosnt lend its self to it.  ideas?
> im no huge on the c-channel idea because of the fact the body mount is on that pearch
> *


I usually get creative, and make something up, those perches will eventually give, unless you connect them. I've done channel, and ive made my own out of plate and square tube. you can always fab a new mount hole. otherwise I would cut them off and weld em back on, you just gotta cut off enough material where the perches weld to the frame to compensate for the thickness of the steel. just an idea


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, so this wasnt a planned weekend to work on the frame. spur of the moment, called my buddy and we got to work on it. (normaly planned because hes about 30-40min from me. 
but we got some of the inside of the center trails done, still havent decided how to do the last bit where it bends out and the lower trailing arm mount is....ideas?
















then we did some trimming to plates we already made, getting that just right fit for welding. should be getting a welder in a few weeks!!.....SHOULD. millermatic 210!








man it was a nice day in southern indiana. :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

Mark.....
You are doing a badass job. I planned on doing the same thing.. already have everything to do the frame... but I right now I have more money than time so I might get someone to do one for me this time just so that I can get rolling again. Keep up the good work.

Rob


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 17 2006, 10:20 AM~6774738
> *Mark.....
> You are doing a badass job. I planned on doing the same thing.. already have everything to do the frame... but I right now I have more money than time so I might get someone to do one for me this time just so that I can get rolling again. Keep up the good work.
> 
> ...


thanks Rob, :thumbsup: look for some kind of update next weekend.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

If you haven't started welding yet and you have a place that does media blasting near by, I would highly recommend blasting it before you start welding. I don't know if they used the same coating on the older frames but the newer ones are a bitch to get clean enough to weld on by just using a hand grinder. Its some tuff shit and makes a mess of the welds if its not completly removed. With a bare metal frame and all your steel cut to size you'll have that thing welded up in no time. It looking better every time I check up on it though.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Frame is looking real good have a lot of welding a head of you but I bet you can't wait to start :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well.....dosnt look like we got anywhere thisweekend. it was a short time. only a few hours. i have to work today....bummer. so it was alot of grinding to get the fit to be just where we wanted it. trying for the plate to be just a bit shorter than the heigth of the frame so all the plates can be welded to the frame and not just to each other. i did cut out a slim peace for the inside of the rail. i didnt get that cut last weekend. soooo here are some pics. 2 of em! yaaa :uh:  cant wait for that welder. but i guess this stuff does need done.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

merry christmas mark, weld that shit up already


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Dec 23 2006, 01:57 PM~6810205
> *merry christmas mark, weld that shit up already
> *


merry christmas Dan, bring that welder down here :cheesy: or give me my christmas money now so i can buy that miller :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Your frame work is coming out good !!

The best way to do the upper a-arm mounts (so they fall back in the same spot) is tack weld a piece of tubing across both a-arm mounts, make up some plates that bolt to the engine mount holes...then weld more tubes from the crossover tube to those plates. 

Next you cut the ears off the frame....unbolt and remove the whole assembly. 

After you have "REin4St" the frame, trim a little on the ears and it all bolts right back to where it should be. Make sence ??

You can also make your own newer ears...and make "hole template locators", so you can locate the holes in the OG spot, and then fab up to the holes.

Just an idea for ya....It's come out good though !!!!

Miller is a great brand of welder...I've had my Millermatic 250MP for about 15 yrs now, and never had a single problem with it !!! I bought it when I turned 21, and been weld'n and fab'n ever since. They are MONEY MAKERS for sure !!!

Take care, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 

John


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i like the idea about the bar relocator for the a-arm mounts. got any idea about a bridge? im very concernd about the body mount thats on the pearch.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well i got my welder, 210millermatic i love this thing! worth it. 
so here is some pics of today. test weld. then i extend my uppers by 1 1/4. and now its ready for reinforcment.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looking good man


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

hey mark..

I'm not 100% sure but I think that like on G-body arms if you cut out the top of the arm where it dips down and then plate it with a flat piece on top you get a little extra lift because where it dips down is like the first place to hit the frame when you raise the front. Plus, you really don't need the bumpstop anymore if you are going to chain the lowers.... and I think if you are going to hop at all while driving you should definitely chain the lowers.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

double post :uh:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Dec 30 2006, 08:30 AM~6861611
> *hey mark..
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but I think that like on G-body arms if you cut out the top of the arm where it dips down and then plate it with a flat piece on top you get a little extra lift because where it dips down is like the first place to hit the frame when you raise the front. Plus, you really don't need the bumpstop anymore if you are going to chain the lowers.... and I think if you are going to hop at all while driving you should definitely chain the lowers.
> *



yes it hits right away


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

iight so chop out the dip? ok. what do you think of my first arm so far? 
also, sence when i wrap this arm the out side will be an extra 3/16 on each side, will i have to do something because the bushing will be further out?


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes, you will acheive a higher lock-up...here's some off my customers caddy....


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 30 2006, 08:38 PM~6864761
> *iight so chop out the dip? ok.  what do you think of my first arm so far?
> also, sence when i wrap this arm the out side will be an extra 3/16 on each side, will i have to do something because the bushing will be further out?
> *



sorry i cant help you... when I did the arms for my cutty I reinforced them on the inside and I stopped right at the bushing because I was in a hurry. I had torn the old arm almost in half and I had to drive the car to work that day.

Rob


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 30 2006, 06:38 PM~6864761
> *iight so chop out the dip? ok.  what do you think of my first arm so far?
> also, sence when i wrap this arm the out side will be an extra 3/16 on each side, will i have to do something because the bushing will be further out?
> *



I usually plate over the whole hole, then use a hole saw and cut the bushing hole out, sometimes you have to get a smaller hole saw, then die grind the, hole so the bushing fits in, it should work, because the rod has some extra thread on it, in some cases like the 95-97 style, they dodnt have a tie bar that goes from bushing to bushing, then you have to sink the bushing inside the plating so its in the stock location


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

heres some lowers I did


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, i feel "unfinished" about this arm. the lower side of the side plates are not flowing, when i get to the finishing steps im going to make it smoother looking make it flow better. but the top plates the real problem. i think i have to redo the top plate because the right side didnt reach when bent. also im trying to bend the ends down on the back side of the bushing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

i would box around were the ball joint gose also


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 2 2007, 05:49 PM~6884755
> *i would box around were the ball joint gose also
> *


o yeah, for sure. its no where near done :cheesy:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

work looks nice as fuck keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

today was a good long one :biggrin: we got the back part of the frame clean and good for welding. the out side plates, the inside plates and all welded on. templates made for top and bottom of the frame. you cant really tell in the pics but the welds are mostly complete on the side bottoms.


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Just curious, did you get a weight on the car, or know how much it weighed before the Rein4st-ment ??

I always forget to weigh my projects/customers rides just to see how much weight in steel was added to the vehicles frame.

Looking good man

John


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Jan 7 2007, 08:03 AM~6924627
> *Just curious, did you get a weight on the car, or know how much it weighed before the Rein4st-ment ??
> 
> I always forget to weigh my projects/customers rides just to see how much weight in steel was added to the vehicles frame.
> ...


yes, it was 4100lbs on the scales.


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats cool man....It'll be good to know in the end !!

John


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

im thinking it will be like 5200 when done


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

we had an extra man, Alf lended a hand. so between the 3 of us, looks like we knocked out a decent amount for a few hour at night. 
Both side rail plates are welded across the bottom, one 90 degree inner bend plate is taked and a inside plate tacked in. also you will note the drivers side side plate that wraps around the bend is cut for the parking brake.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice work brother


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 13 2007, 10:29 AM~6977202
> *looking good homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks, good hearing that from you. i always look at your builds or info and insperation.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

little work done today, i woke up at 8...my eyes felt like someone took a surface grinder across my eye balls :uh: hurt like a motha! i couldnt even look at the computer screen to look up way to make it better. so i took some meds and feel back to sleep tille 10, so after some eye drop stuff, both lubing and antiseptic followed by an hour of cool wet out door air at the junk yard i felt much better :cheesy: so after all that we got a little more done. more inside rail side plates make and welded. i really want the car back together before fall this year.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

looking good man - frame wraps get to be a bitch - once youve done a handfull then you really start to figure out how to work the metal


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 13 2007, 06:04 PM~6979301
> *looking good man - frame wraps get to be a bitch - once youve done a handfull then you really start to figure out how to work the metal
> *


i got an idea. ima do this one and this one only :biggrin: lol.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good


----------



## dutn (Jan 17, 2007)

looks good man lets get it done yo! friday night.. im there


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dutn_@Jan 16 2007, 10:06 PM~7007321
> *looks good man lets get it done yo! friday night.. im there
> *


my right hand man ladys and gents :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

we are getting there... most of the sides of the frame have had the plate put on. i cant do around the spring pockets till i make the jig for the a-arm mounts so i can cut them off and do the plating.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

LOOKING REAL NICE !! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !! :thumbsup:


----------



## dutn (Jan 17, 2007)

the build is moving alon pretty good. its deffinetly been a learning experience for me man. ready to see it at its best


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

doin a killer job mark,


keep up the progress....


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 13 2007, 03:56 PM~6979254
> *little work done today, i woke up at 8...my eyes felt like someone took a surface grinder across my eye balls :uh:  hurt like a motha! i couldnt even look at the computer screen to look up way to make it better. so i took some meds and feel back to sleep tille 10, so after some eye drop stuff, both lubing and antiseptic followed by an hour of cool wet out door air at the junk yard i felt much better :cheesy:  so after all that we got a little more done. more inside rail side plates make and welded. i really want the car back together before fall this year.
> 
> 
> ...


what happened sounds like the time i got a steel shread stuck in my eyeball


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Jan 25 2007, 11:58 PM~7089320
> *what happened sounds like the time i got a steel shread stuck in my eyeball
> *



Flash burn from too much exposure to the light from the welding spark more than likely.  Been there done that! lol And I give myself welder/sun burns all the time when I'm spot welding a lot without a helmet. :angry: haha


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2007, 04:57 PM~7094950
> *Flash burn from too much exposure to the light from the welding spark more than likely.    Been there done that!  lol  And I give myself welder/sun burns all the time when I'm spot welding a lot without a helmet.  :angry:  haha
> *


Like you know how to weld. It is probably because you were standing there watching. :uh:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i have more progress but got lost in the moment and didnt take any pics. plus we where working on his bed, body dropping it. stay tuned i plan to get the sides all done this week.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

your doing good work. looks really nice.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

lil work done, the crossmember bottom is molded a little, enough because im going to use some metal fill and some poly primer or what ever it is and make all the parts you will see smooth. :biggrin: but i have alot of the crossmeber done. the back cross member is boxed in and such. spring pocket plates are in place. 
and a shot of my 33lb spool, yea, dropped that shit on my big toe....that flippin hurt!!!
but before we left tonight, we flipped the frame over ( man its getting heavy) so ill be doing alot of welding and then ill get to chop them a-arm mounts off.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Why the 90 Degree angle?

Frame is coming out nice, midwest always making moves!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jan 31 2007, 06:39 PM~7141726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


because, im gangsta as shit like that!!!  just made more sence in my head to do it like that. just like how i dont want any plate's seams to line up. i want to make sure they are stagerd from each other. i can not prove it stronger. how ever i dont see tweeking this frame, and if it does my boy Dutn has already been given the "OK" to kick me in the nuts.


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jan 31 2007, 05:39 PM~7141726
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think i heard somewhere that welding vertical makes the welds and frame weaker could be wrong


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well, tonight. i found my self doing some paint stripping. a little jig making for the upper mounts...i think it looks cool :biggrin: but after i removed them mounts....i found that the left side spring pocket plate didnt really lay flush and it was matted to the top of the frame like the other side....there was a gap. so what took 2 min to weld in took 2 hours to cut and grind out and make it correct again, so tomorrow ill remake that place and weld it it and be for sure it lays flat. you can see in the pic that it didnt.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

comin along nice man.


your doin good just keep it up...


----------



## dutn (Jan 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: mark don tu just love grinding? haha man looks even more awesome in person. we should make really good progress this weekend


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looking really good man keep it up.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 1 2007, 08:11 PM~7152627
> *well, tonight. i found my self doing some paint stripping. a little jig making for the upper mounts...i think it looks cool :biggrin:  but after i removed them mounts....i found that the left side spring pocket plate didnt really lay flush and it was matted to the top of the frame like the other side....there was a gap. so what took 2 min to weld in took 2 hours to cut and grind out and make it correct again, so tomorrow ill remake that place and weld it it and be for sure it lays flat. you can see in the pic that it didnt.
> 
> 
> ...


Coming out good man !! Now didn't that jig work out great ?? Keep that in mind for other places on the frame...ie: body mounts, etc....(areas where you want to plate, and then reposition the mount.

That 45* angle is what you want instead of a straight but joint weld on the plates. It is infact stronger BECAUSE you have more surface weld as compared to a straight weld. Good job

John


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks badass mark, I can't wait to get to doing my Mark V's frame.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

im pleased with all the work that has been put in this past week. it never looks like ALOT but first time around and alot of little things that you dont think about get done.
the spring pocket was done in 4 diffrent plates. being smoothes and molded. im very pleased with it. and the area behind the pocket and into the 90 are taken care of. now i only have a few very small places on the sides i need to plate and the sides are all on. its getting closer all the time  trying to save money for my pitbull pumps :cheesy: i wanna ride out soo bad. also, that spring plate is now flush and nice :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looks wicked man :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very very good work man....


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks alot guys. it makes it worth while. you all will be the only people to truely feel me on the frame wrap...everyone else will only see the hydraulics.. only the true people will wanna know about the frame :biggrin: 
and once again, it means alot coming from you Tim and Dan. thanks for the props :thumbsup: 
what did it take for your orange lincoln to "fall" right over into a 3 wheel from being locked up? its in the #5 video on high-caliber


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 4 2007, 02:38 PM~7171562
> *thanks alot guys. it makes it worth while. you all will be the only people to truely feel me on the frame wrap...everyone else will only see the hydraulics.. only the true people will wanna know about the frame :biggrin:
> and once again, it means alot coming from you Tim and Dan. thanks for the props :thumbsup:
> what did it take for your orange lincoln to "fall" right over into a 3 wheel from being locked up? its in the #5 video on high-caliber
> *



Lots of Lead. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looking damn good mark!


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

I can't wiat to see this puppy smoothed and painted. I'm jealous man.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

She's looking good man. Good to see your not cutting any corners. Getting those coil pockets correct will pay off down the road for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 4 2007, 01:22 PM~7171923
> *Lots of Lead.  :biggrin:
> *



Thats not nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 5 2007, 12:58 PM~7179997
> *Thats not nice.... :biggrin:
> *


i woulda thought lots of lead myself and i aint seen the video yet...

then again id be the one to use busted weights in the 1/4 panels :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

lead acid batterys maybe :biggrin: but imma put my money on the 14 batterys that car toted around


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking bad ass bro, pretty damn motivating! uffin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

NICE JOB, LIKE TO SEE MORE PIC.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 4 2007, 01:22 PM~7171923
> *Lots of Lead.  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry:
















lol 14 batteries, four pumps, 3/16" wrapped frame, car in drive (engine torque) release brake-little gas and wheels turned a smidgent! lol And the rear slowdown valves open a lot like I like them. :biggrin: Keep up the good work!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 20 2007, 01:55 PM~7307082
> *:angry: :angry:
> lol  14 batteries, four pumps, 3/16" wrapped frame, car in drive (engine torque) release brake-little gas and wheels turned a smidgent!  lol  And the rear slowdown valves open a lot like I like them.  :biggrin:    Keep up the good work!
> *



:wave:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

update. i have been f'ed in the A. this past few weeks have sucked. i couldnt work on it with the weather as bad as it was 0 degress...wasnt worth it. then i went out there when it got up to 45, well then my shop started to take in water...so i spend the day digging trenches and moving snow and ice so the water could go some where other than my shop. its all good now. then today i was on my way to the shop, POP zziiiiiiiiing! cj joint on the beater eats the dust, i dropped my balls on the highway :cheesy: so i had to fix that. so tomorrow!!! ill get something done. o yea and my boy cant be down here all weekend...work. :uh: :uh: alot of pain in the arse stuff. but ill make things happen this weekend and do a update  
hey dan, did you use 1" ports and checks on the lincoln? what dumps? im kinda stuck on pitbulls 1" pumps and two adex's. but i rrreally want to roll this summer :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 22 2007, 07:20 PM~7329946
> *
> hey dan, did you use 1" ports and checks on the lincoln? what dumps?  im kinda stuck on pitbulls 1" pumps and two adex's. but i rrreally want to roll this summer :uh:
> *



Good luck this weekend. My lincoln only had 1/2" port blocks and 3/4" check valves. I was able to bumper the car with a italian dump but the adex made it easier to do so and way more consistant.  1" ports would be the preference for sure.....mine was built when 1/2" ports were the BIG stuff for the mass public! :0


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 22 2007, 07:20 PM~7329946
> *update. i have been f'ed in the A. this past few weeks have sucked. i couldnt work on it with the weather as bad as it was 0 degress...wasnt worth it.  then i went out there when it got up to 45, well then my shop started to take in water...so i spend the day digging trenches and moving snow and ice so the water could go some where other than my shop. its all good now.  then today i was on my way to the shop, POP zziiiiiiiiing! cj joint on the beater eats the dust, i dropped my balls on the highway :cheesy:  so i had to fix that. so tomorrow!!! ill get something done. o yea and my boy cant be down here all weekend...work.  :uh:  :uh:  alot of pain in the arse stuff. but ill make things happen this weekend and do a update
> hey dan, did you use 1" ports and checks on the lincoln? what dumps?  im kinda stuck on pitbulls 1" pumps and two adex's. but i rrreally want to roll this summer :uh:
> *


LOOKING GOOD MARK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, so its not alot. because it was only a lil bit on friday. today i went and seen my brothers in nap town. the two year old one dosnt even know who i am  o well he will l8er in life. 
so i have the small peace on the drivers side rail on the inside. lil bit on the right sides 90degree deal. down the top rail all the way back right before the last body mount. its not welded solded yet. but it is on there. there looks like theres going to be alot of molding and over welding because im trying to make the metal on the top welded to the frame and not just the new side plates. 
also my moms man gave me a 33lb spool of s-6 .035 that he got from work( hes a welder) sweet!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Looking good Mark.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 24 2007, 04:32 PM~7343415
> *ok, so its not alot. because it was only a lil bit on friday. today i went and seen my brothers in nap town. the two year old one dosnt even know who i am   o well he will l8er in life.
> so i have the small peace on the drivers side rail on the inside. lil bit on the right sides 90degree deal. down the top rail all the way back right before the last body mount. its not welded solded yet. but it is on there. there looks like theres going to be alot of molding and over welding because im trying to make the metal on the top welded to the frame and not just the new side plates.
> also my moms man gave me a 33lb spool of s-6 .035 that he got from work( hes a welder) sweet!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Got most of the top done. did the left side today, only thing i didnt get yet was the top of the spring pocket (it looks like its going to suck) and the back tid bit. but i have plenty of filling,smoothing, and molding ahead of me. maybe before saturday i can get alot of these plates welded solid and filled up for smoothing. sure hope this thing holds up.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

the top of the front is all on. :biggrin: lil work after work and before dinner. im going to do the a-arm perches, get them on there and reinforced. then ill do the top of the crossmember.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

not bad for a indiana boy :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

good shit Mark!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 3 2007, 05:48 AM~7395811
> *not bad for a indiana boy :biggrin:
> *


woot woot  maybe i should have someone do a mural of a corn field on the trunk :dunno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 3 2007, 07:09 AM~7395880
> *good shit Mark!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ugh, i have not had the motovation i normaly have. i just did a little welding and smoothing around the front so i can get the upper a-arm perches welded and reinforced in place. then i can do the top side of the crossmember. along with some small stuff. 
after some stone grinding, what do people use to smooth it out?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 7 2007, 12:44 AM~7424805
> *ugh, i have not had the motovation i normaly have. i just did a little welding and smoothing around the front so i can get the upper a-arm perches welded and reinforced in place. then i can do the top side of the crossmember. along with some small stuff.
> after some stone grinding, what do people use to smooth it out?
> *


there called flap disk harbor freight sells them cheap


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 7 2007, 04:26 AM~7425799
> *there called flap disk harbor freight sells them cheap
> *


thanks hoss, 2 for like 8 bucks aint bad. might go to terre haute with the lady to get some and a electric angle grinder ( might ate the dust :uh: )
intrested here, do you knock the weld down with the grinder, then use the flapper and it comes out with the shine? or are you just using the flapper.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 7 2007, 10:36 AM~7426466
> *thanks hoss, 2 for like 8 bucks aint bad. might go to terre haute with the lady to get some and a electric angle grinder ( might ate the dust :uh: )
> intrested here, do you knock the weld down with the grinder, then use the flapper and it comes out with the shine? or are you just using the flapper.
> *



Skim across the weld with a grinding disc first then the flap disc. I you have to buy a new grinder I suggest a 7". It will cut your work by about 75%.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 7 2007, 09:36 AM~7426466
> *thanks hoss, 2 for like 8 bucks aint bad. might go to terre haute with the lady to get some and a electric angle grinder ( might ate the dust :uh: )
> intrested here, do you knock the weld down with the grinder, then use the flapper and it comes out with the shine? or are you just using the flapper.
> *



get your flap discs from ebay, even cheaper 

u can get a heavy grit and work up to a fine


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

oooo flap disks rule all! imma get me some more. and some more gas while im at it :uh: itsnt that always the case...you run out just a single hour after they close :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I hear you. Thats why I bought a small back up bottle for my MIG, it would always run out on Sunday. Making good progress man.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 7 2007, 09:41 AM~7426492
> *Skim across the weld with a grinding disc first then the flap disc.  I you have to buy a new grinder I suggest a 7".  It will cut your work by about 75%.
> *


shit I use a 9" grinder for the "rough in" work, then I swith to a 60 grit flap wheel on a 4 1/2" grinder... for a frame, thats all you need.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 9 2007, 07:16 PM~7446715
> *shit I use a 9" grinder for the "rough in" work, then I swith to a 60 grit flap wheel on a 4 1/2" grinder...  for a frame, thats all you need.
> *


*BEEFCAKE!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

my new wheel


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

little more. on the top of cross member we over layed the metal, 1/4 onto the peace that covers to spring pocket. and it stops at the first engine mounts. 
then did some peaces to tie the crossmember into the rails better and some litte parts on the front of the cross member. and the a-arm mounts are spotted in place, just waiting to be reinforced. while this was being done, some molding/smoothing/filling/shaping was done.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

how you keeping it so clean in there?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

duct tape, i hang like 5 stips off the rafters and some just layed on the ground and at the end of the day i tear em off and wala


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Mar 9 2007, 05:16 PM~7446715
> *shit I use a 9" grinder for the "rough in" work, then I swith to a 60 grit flap wheel on a 4 1/2" grinder...  for a frame, thats all you need.
> *


same here


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 11 2007, 01:13 AM~7453329
> *duct tape, i hang like 5 stips off the rafters and some just layed on the ground and at the end of the day i tear em off and wala
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

looking good Mark, cant wait to see it done. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

LOOKS SWEET MAN. EVEN BETTER IN PERSON. CANT WAIT TIL THAT THIS ROLLIN '


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

iight so aside from doing some filling/smoothing/molding around the frame. i have gotten the top side of the crossmember on. like i have been saying here latly its all in progress of smoothing. but there it is the intire top plated.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

Looking good my friend. Keep it up!


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 9 2007, 11:47 PM~7448067
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo

How much?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Mar 16 2007, 07:22 PM~7493357
> *Oooo
> 
> How much?
> *


156 with tax


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

that pic of the wheel doesnt give it justice mark. you need to give them fellas a real pic of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ummm due to things, not alot has gotten done. i guess alot of little stuff that i dont think is progress gets done. but at any rate heres some bottom plates on at least :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

we'll get it done yo. bad news curb monkey, i drug through my exhaust .


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 28 2007, 09:24 AM~7568189
> *we'll get it done yo. bad news curb monkey, i drug through my exhaust .
> *


i really think you forget that you tell me things :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

my bad dude.. i forgot yo... haha i odered the new pip from napa .. wasnt too bad. 110 bucks.. i need a hook up there


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

somethings on. bottom side of the arches on, along with the side rails and 90 cut out and willing to be worked.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

lookin nice


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

im almost there :cheesy: took some time this week to do a little work. to finish i have left the a-arm mounting points. which by the way, how do most do these? plate em and drill a new hole? or dont plate the holes, for the lower a-arm mounts. then i have the lower trailing arm mounts to finish. after all that its time to do the bridge . then its all about smoothing...napa will be hurtin for grind and flap disks.


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

SWEET TITIES ! doing it . sorry i couldnt be there for ya bro. Damn that we have jobs and cant live down at the shop with bigfoot


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 20 2007, 10:08 AM~7735224
> *SWEET TITIES ! doing it . sorry i couldnt be there for ya bro. Damn that we have jobs and cant live down at the shop with bigfoot
> *


o yea, bigfoot says hi. i think hes been grinding spot welds off the tail skin :0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 16 2007, 06:24 PM~7705922
> *lookin nice
> *


thanks, so what do you know about 44" moons :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: ANYTHING NEW, NICE FRAME


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

some new. this kinda means all the sides are done. just need to do the bridge and then its done. well then its smooth time. 








if you look at the lower trailing arm mounts. i make a plate to finish them.








plated the back side of the lower control arm mount. and little plates between it and the crossmember.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

:buttkick: awesome man. flap disc attack


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 25 2007, 08:38 PM~7773878
> *some new. this kinda means all the sides are done. just need to do the bridge and then its done. well then its smooth time.
> 
> 
> ...


looking goooood


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 26 2007, 06:28 AM~7776542
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Tim, should i do anymore to the lower a-arm mounts? like plates on the side and drill new bolt holes?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 26 2007, 01:51 PM~7778454
> *Tim, should i do anymore to the lower a-arm mounts? like plates on the side and drill new bolt holes?
> *



Put it this way..........It wouldn't hurt anything. I usually plate the back part and weld washers on, but a 3/16" plate would guarantee it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, the front side of the lower a-arm mounts are plated. a 5/8 hole saw was perfect for the bolt holes.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

back side of the front lower a-arm mounts. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

looks good, i think u do more time cleaning the floor then anything though


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

we keep a clean metal shop , haha


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

grreat thread!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 30 2007, 08:57 AM~7801889
> *we keep a clean metal shop , haha
> *


yea. where the duce you been, honky.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

yup, dont know why,... but yep.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

makes for a good seat


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 30 2007, 08:33 PM~7808092
> *yup, dont know why,... but yep.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks REAL stout Mark !

Those gussets in the frame corners are a little overkill... :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i hate smoothing. im just going to get the basic shape, the skim it with some z-grip or all metal. till fill them lil bits to level. but still....boring.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Looking good Mark!!
Keep it up!!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 2 2007, 12:24 AM~7815757
> *i hate smoothing. im just going to get the basic shape, the skim it with some z-grip or all metal. till fill them lil bits to level. but still....boring.
> *


i agree with u on that


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 15 2007, 12:16 AM~7692664
> *somethings on. bottom side of the arches on, along with the side rails and 90 cut out and willing to be worked.
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass! 

man i wish i had somewhere i coudl work on my ride.. i hate living at a condo! :angry:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well after plating the out side of my upper a-arm perch. I find out, you cant do that because the cross shaft will not lay flat on it :uh: so i had to undo all my work with the plasma and clean off the perch. put the jig back on and take the perches back off.
i learned its better do do them from the inside. 
so i welded plates on the under side (still needs drilled for cross shaft bolts) plates on the inside, and extra plates to give it more or a complete contract. i also have a plate for the out side of the front and for the back. not pictured
and then the back braces are on, major improvment over stock.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

THANKS for all the good comments so far guys  
i finished the perches for the most part. plated on the inside, extra plates in there to. and a plate on the front. beefy.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

nice work bro!! that thing deserves some chrome.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 12 2007, 09:43 PM~7891581
> *nice work bro!! that thing deserves some chrome.
> *


i think so to, how ever im banking for 4 pits and a adex. so chrome isnt in the bank. 
 maybe some time down the road. when moneys good for it. ill take her apart again. paint the belly and the frame to match the body and throw some chrome at her.


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking good man....so looks like that perch jig worked out good huh ??

You going with powder or paint ??

Hella sick bro !!!

John


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@May 13 2007, 07:48 AM~7892816
> *Looking good man....so looks like that perch jig worked out good huh ??
> 
> You going with powder or paint ??
> ...


paint for easy touch up, cost, and finding a coater and taking it there.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 12 2007, 08:54 PM~7891638
> *i think so to, how ever im banking for 4 pits and a adex. so chrome isnt in the bank.
> maybe some time down the road. when moneys good for it. ill take her apart again. paint the belly and the frame to match the body and throw some chrome at her.
> *


paint the belly and frame to match right now, then just upgrade to chrome undies later down the road, that way its an easy swap out, it would be more than worth it man, do it do it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 13 2007, 09:58 PM~7896864
> *paint the belly and frame to match right now, then just upgrade to chrome undies later down the road, that way its an easy swap out, it would be more than worth it man, do it do it. :biggrin:
> *


and let it look unfinished with the belly and no chrome. :thumbsdown:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice homie


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 13 2007, 10:14 PM~7897018
> *nice homie
> *


 :thumbsup: i hope i get that reation in real life :cheesy:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@May 13 2007, 08:58 PM~7896864
> *paint the belly and frame to match right now, then just upgrade to chrome undies later down the road, that way its an easy swap out, it would be more than worth it man, do it do it. :biggrin:
> *


ditto,,,realistically how much can it really be to get at least the upper and lower arms and trailing arms done, the rear-end can wait. It would save A LOT of hassle down the road to have it already painted and the belly done. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@May 15 2007, 02:58 PM~7909650
> *ditto,,,realistically how much can it really be to get at least the upper and lower arms and trailing arms done, the rear-end can wait.  It would save A LOT of hassle down the road to have it already painted and the belly done.  Just my 2 cents.
> *


i dont know. you tell me. it seems like it cost some one like 400 just for his steering linkage, and thats with out buying the linkage parts. so throw 4 arms in there...realisticly $-$-$
when at this point 2500 dosnt even buy my self up or batterys.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 15 2007, 07:19 PM~7911845
> *i dont know. you tell me. it seems like it cost some one like 400 just for his steering linkage, and thats with out buying the linkage parts. so throw 4 arms in there...realisticly $-$-$
> when at this point 2500 dosnt even buy my self up or batterys.
> *


not sure what kind of prices you get for chrome up there so I'm just basing my opinion on my previous experience. On my big body, I had the uppers, lowers, tie rods, sway bar, and a few little brackets plated for around 600 I think, and that was to Orange County Plating in SoCal. Granted it was about 5-6 years ago, so prices have likely gone up. I just hate to see you do all the work twice,,,, to me, even if it takes a few extra months to ride out, it would be well worth it in the end. Anyways, like I said, just my 2 cents, I love the work your doing, keep it up.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@May 15 2007, 08:31 PM~7911963
> *not sure what kind of prices you get for chrome up there so I'm just basing my opinion on my previous experience.  On my big body, I had the uppers, lowers, tie rods, sway bar, and a few little brackets plated for around 600 I think, and that was to Orange County Plating in SoCal.  Granted it was about 5-6 years ago, so prices have likely gone up.  I just hate to see you do all the work twice,,,, to me, even if it takes a few extra months to ride out, it would be well worth it in the end.  Anyways, like I said, just my 2 cents, I love the work your doing, keep it up.
> *


taking the car apart is the easy part. wrapping the frames the ass kicker. ill look into the chrome. but im not sure about the belly. its needs a wash and its slick. should it be painted to match the body or black. it would be ALOT of matching blue under there.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 15 2007, 07:38 PM~7912023
> *taking the car apart is the easy part. wrapping the frames the ass kicker. ill look into the chrome. but im not sure about the belly. its needs a wash and its slick. should it be painted to match the body or black. it would be ALOT of matching blue under there.
> *


shit,,I would def. paint it to match the body. Black wont do it any justice. Clean the shit out of it, I even sandblasted the belly on my box chevy, make it as slick as the the body itself, when its all said and done, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 14 2007, 12:11 AM~7896996
> *and let it look unfinished with the belly and no chrome.  :thumbsdown:
> *


i think it will be fine with the belly and frame painted, it will make it easy on u down the road


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

paint it chrome! haha


----------



## JUAN SALAS (May 9, 2007)

has anybody done a frame off on a 65 impala.
any tips on the best way to lift the body off the frame.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

6 x 6 timbers ...haha


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUAN SALAS_@May 16 2007, 10:06 AM~7915417
> *has anybody done a frame off on a  65 impala.
> any tips on the best way to lift the body off the frame.
> *


:uh: buddy this is a lincoln thread. there are 1000s of impala threads. do a search or look around. there is alot of talk about it. 
take and undo the engine and the body bolts. jack up the body and shimmy it up till you can roll the frame out. 
NO chevys allowed in here :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 16 2007, 04:08 PM~7918364
> *:uh:  buddy this is a lincoln thread. there are 1000s of impala threads. do a search or look around. there is alot of talk about it.
> take and undo the engine and the body bolts. jack up the body and shimmy it up till you can roll the frame out.
> NO chevys allowed in here :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@May 16 2007, 07:04 PM~7919138
> *:angry:    :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


ya all have enough banter around here :biggrin: dont steel my shine


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 16 2007, 06:50 PM~7919444
> *ya all have enough banter around here :biggrin:  dont steel my shine
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: mines not a real chevy anyways,,,its a damn box.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

a small look at where im going with the back perches. i need to get some 3" pipe. and put on the angle iron cross to replace the stock one.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ok. here it is. its plated on the top. wrapped around the side. some angle put down, really so i have a place to mount some lines. then theres a plate on the under side. and some guessets to go on. and there you see some dom that i need to slip down in the holes and weld up for spring cups. (thanks Brent & Dan)


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, no bashing the welds. 
i have the DOM and gussets welded in. this it just about every thing plated and wrapped on the frame, its really time to just smooth and paint. this frame!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

good work mark! i dont understand how the bags mount to those pipes you welded on there though.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 9 2007, 08:32 PM~8073825
> *good work mark!  i dont understand how the bags mount to those pipes you welded on there though.
> *


a sleeve bag slips right down in there, dont worry


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 10 2007, 05:04 AM~8075259
> *a sleeve bag slips right down in there, dont worry
> *


BAGS???? :uh: you wrapped the frame for bags??? r u planning on hopping with these bags??? cause thats some serious frame work for lift and lay.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 10 2007, 01:29 PM~8076098
> *BAGS???? :uh:  you wrapped the frame for bags??? r u planning on hopping with these bags??? cause thats some serious frame work for lift and lay.
> *


ya man, mark is fuckin crazy. 900 PSI of nitrogen does fun things


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 10 2007, 10:59 AM~8076282
> *ya man, mark is fuckin crazy.  900 PSI of nitrogen does fun things
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jun 10 2007, 12:03 PM~8076305
> *:0  :0
> *


yea for real, a sleeve bag can really put the hurt on a frame if your not carefull.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

not nice.. lol


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jun 10 2007, 04:44 PM~8077483
> *not nice.. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 9 2007, 03:52 PM~8072482
> *ok, no bashing the welds.
> i have the DOM and gussets welded in.  this it just about every thing plated and wrapped on the frame, its really time to just smooth and paint. this frame!
> 
> ...



lookin awesome man! I'd give my right arm for that frame =l


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 12 2007, 02:55 PM~8090802
> *lookin awesome man! I'd give my right arm for that frame =l
> *


i could always use a spare arm :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 9 2007, 03:52 PM~8072482
> *ok, no bashing the welds.
> i have the DOM and gussets welded in.  this it just about every thing plated and wrapped on the frame, its really time to just smooth and paint. this frame!
> 
> ...


I would suggest cutting those coil tubs more. Are you trying to bury the car out in the back? If so your rear coils will be so short that the cylinder cup might hit the DOM tube. Even if you aren't going to bury it when the car is all the way down the cylinders will lean forward and lean back when locked up.....that can cause a binding issue with the cylinders to tubes.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 12 2007, 07:55 PM~8092447
> *i could always use a spare arm :biggrin:
> *


haha ....lookin good though for real..


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 13 2007, 09:51 AM~8096102
> *I would suggest cutting those coil tubs more.  Are you trying to bury the car out in the back?  If so your rear coils will be so short that the cylinder cup might hit the DOM tube.  Even if you aren't going to bury it when the car is all the way down the cylinders will lean forward and lean back when locked up.....that can cause a binding issue with the cylinders to tubes.
> *


shit! thats going to be hard as fuck to cut down! how tall should they be? they are around 3 1/4 tall sticking out.
any ideas on how to cut that smooth? hmmm.....i need one of them industry pipe cutters.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 13 2007, 12:39 PM~8097151
> *haha ....lookin good though for real..
> *


no....for real... i want that arm.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 13 2007, 07:53 PM~8099326
> *shit! thats going to be hard as fuck to cut down! how tall should they be? they are around 3 1/4 tall sticking out.
> any ideas on how to cut that smooth? hmmm.....i need one of them industry pipe cutters.
> *


I only stick them down about an inch or so from the spring pocket. If you want to bury it its got to be short. Do you have access to a plasma cutter or torch? If so do that and then just grind them afterwards. Just think...You will have enough tube for another frame! :happysad:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 14 2007, 11:47 AM~8103801
> *I only stick them down about an inch or so from the spring pocket.  If you want to bury it its got to be short.  Do you have access to a plasma cutter or torch?  If so do that and then just grind them afterwards.  Just think...You will have enough tube for another frame!  :happysad:
> *


yea, i have my plasam. ill do the boogy on it. only a inch....wow.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so, i ended up cutting the frame in half....

im over it. im getting loan out for a honda s2000.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 17 2007, 05:44 PM~8122692
> *so, i ended up cutting the frame in half....
> 
> im over it. im getting loan out for a honda s2000.
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns:   :biggrin:


----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

WTF!! After all that work you cut the FRAME IN HALF!?! DAMN IT!! Are you going to finish this ride?  :tears: :scrutinize:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle_@Jun 17 2007, 08:52 PM~8123546
> *WTF!! After all that work you cut the FRAME IN HALF!?! DAMN IT!! Are you going to finish this ride?   :tears:  :scrutinize:
> *


no, my uncle runs a junk yard. the bodys and frame together are worth 500 bucks, so thats a decent down on the s2000.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

IF YOU DID THAT ILL DRIVE MY HAPPY NEW BED SPORTING AS* DOWN THERE AND BET THE FU*K OUT OF YOU < AND BIGFOOT WILL HOLD YOU WHILE I"M A SWINGING!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 17 2007, 11:08 PM~8124463
> *no, my uncle runs a junk yard. the bodys and frame together are worth 500 bucks, so thats a decent down on the s2000.
> *


STFU


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

first time i seen this built... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

some people are TOO damn gullible.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jun 18 2007, 08:13 PM~8130148
> *some people are TOO damn gullible.
> *


that word is not in the dictionary.


so i shortend the tubes down as Dan said i should they are in the 1 1/4 area now. :biggrin: all better.


----------



## dutn (Jan 17, 2007)

nice, keep it up buddy


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 13 2007, 07:55 PM~8099342
> *no....for real... i want that arm.
> *


send the frame down here with your plasma :biggrin: 

i'll send the arm...


how the hell am i gona hit switches n steer at the same time


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

hey, yea. smoothing sucks :cheesy: im going to make it as best i can, then throw down with some All-metal, poly prime, block, surface and block then some paint.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 18 2007, 10:08 PM~8130705
> *that word is not in the dictionary.
> so i shortend the tubes down as Dan said i should they are in the 1 1/4 area now.  :biggrin:  all better.
> 
> ...



Perfect!!! :thumbsup: Don't want you wearing through your cylinder casings the first week! :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

I was wondering if you would see it through, or hire someone to wrap your shit..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 21 2007, 02:00 PM~8148671
> *I was wondering if you would see it through, or hire someone to wrap your shit..
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: i wouldnt beable to sleep at night if someone did it for me, im just one of them people you could say. 

but thanks for all the props guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn Damn Damn Mark!!!!!

Your gonna have to explain this crossbar on the spring perch, I'm not sure I know what your referring too.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jun 21 2007, 11:57 PM~8152633
> *Damn Damn Damn Mark!!!!!
> 
> Your gonna have to explain this crossbar on the spring perch, I'm not sure I know what your referring too.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

got some stuff :biggrin: 
and no, i dont plan to color match the frame or chrome it out. that stuff is cool. but i wanna ride out and not worry about some frame or chrome when/if it happens to rain when im out. easy to keep clean and tough as nails. 
i also have it in my head the por would help keep any fillers from coming off IF that was a problem.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lookin real good man, cant wait til i can do a full frame one day when i get time/space./..


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 22 2007, 07:39 AM~8153801
> *:dunno:
> *


You siad they wouldn't lay flat and you had to take the plating off the outside of the perches and plate the inside. I'm confused. I went to school twice a day when I was younger.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jun 22 2007, 11:13 AM~8154913
> *You siad they wouldn't lay flat and you had to take the plating off the outside of the perches and plate the inside. I'm confused. I went to school twice a day when I was younger.
> 
> 
> *


 it was a way i was doing it, then i stopped. and did it another way. so now it has plates in the pocket, on top of the pocket, angle iron across the pockets and gussets in the pocket.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 22 2007, 12:41 PM~8154691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are you makeing a indiana meth lab?? :dunno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 22 2007, 12:00 PM~8155182
> *are you makeing a indiana meth lab?? :dunno:
> *


wanna help :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice build. :thumbsup: Are you doing anything to the body? It was pretty damn clean already!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 22 2007, 02:09 PM~8156147
> *Nice build. :thumbsup:  Are you doing anything to the body?  It was pretty damn clean already!
> *


body dosnt need anything :biggrin: its a clean as is. it could use the SS rocket panels and 44" moon thow.


----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice to lnow you are seeing it through!! People on here keep me motivated too, I need to get too work on mine again! I only have weekend time due to work tho! :uh: ! Im still looking around here for some decent shops to do some of the work, since this is my first attempt at a lowride project!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle_@Jun 22 2007, 04:52 PM~8157198
> *Nice to lnow you are seeing it through!! People on here keep me motivated too, I need to get too work on mine again! I only have weekend time due to work tho! :uh: ! Im still looking around here for some decent shops to do some of the work, since this is my first attempt at a lowride project!!
> *


whats first attempt have to do with it! build that shit. the funnest part of this (other than swanging it and stairs) is saying " i did it"


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

god damn i was gonna highlight all the misspellings on the last 3 or 4 pages but I just dont know if I could do it by myself.. shit would take me 12 hours


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 22 2007, 09:29 PM~8158545
> *god damn i was gonna highlight all the misspellings on the last 3 or 4 pages but I just dont know if I could do it by myself..  shit would take me 12 hours
> *


you need to sit on my computer desk and be my "Dan-spell 5000"


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so, decided i needed a rotisarie for the frame. doing all the smoothing, all metal, metal skim and paint. it wouldnt be a good idea to drag in on the floor to flip it. 
my lady threw down with the plasma as we extended the towers of the stands, and dropped the ones tram bar low for clearence as the frame goes around.
its easyer to flip now. but it still takes some effort, i think because the stands where set with angles on them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

nice.... good job buddy. glad to see you get the turkey roteisery once i cant get out there. what fun is that , if we cant power house flip the frame anymore ?
<GO LAURAL>


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn your frame is comeing along real nice....mad fuckin props to your girl for helpin u out man


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

That rotisserie is tits.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

*Rotisserie*.......well here comes the painted belly, frame and chrome suspension. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: its coming along nice
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346390 < this is my 80, check it out if you get a chance


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 3 2007, 11:34 AM~8226150
> *Rotisserie.......well here comes the painted belly, frame and chrome suspension.  :biggrin:
> *


hey hey, lets not get carried away. my four chrome pitbulls should be enough chrome for now.....


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 3 2007, 10:10 AM~8225485
> *damn your frame is comeing along real nice....mad fuckin props to your girl for helpin u out man
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ill let her know.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

FYI. cheap grind disk off ebay. bad mutha flippin idea! i busted through 3-4 of them in less than a hour. smoothing a frame up is no joke. been doing alot of over welding and grinding it down flat on the tops/bottoms and sides to get a nice edge where it will be seen.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 29 2007, 03:44 PM~8204065
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man what size welder is that back there and also what plasma you got? I really need to start doing my own frames, Im sick and tired of buying built cars and having to restore them because i cant do a frame.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jul 3 2007, 07:56 PM~8229799
> *Hey man what size welder is that back there and also what plasma you got? I really need to start doing my own frames, Im sick and tired of buying built cars and having to restore them because i cant do a frame.
> *


thats a miller 210. my plasma is a thermal dynamics cutmaster 38. they are both awsome tools. never a problem out of ither of them.
if you can work a tool you can build a frame :biggrin: do it.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 14 2007, 06:29 PM~7479502
> *iight so aside from doing some filling/smoothing/molding around the frame. i have gotten the top side of the crossmember on. like i have been saying here latly its all in progress of smoothing. but there it is the intire top plated.
> 
> 
> ...


i think this is just awesome work. stupid question though, i've never done one so its acceptable. How do you know where the motor mounts should go and how do you know where the a arm perches go? Did you remove the rest of the control arms mounts to wrap it or just the ones on the top?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 3 2007, 07:05 PM~8229865
> *thats a miller 210. my plasma is a thermal dynamics cutmaster 38. they are both awsome tools. never a problem out of ither of them.
> if you can work a tool you can build a frame :biggrin:  do it.
> *


seriously though, i would like to buy another mark VI for parts and yank the frame and re-wrap it and stick it under mine.... fuck i dunno maybe i should just start completely from scratch. either way i know i really want to do one completely by myself. great work bro!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jul 3 2007, 08:08 PM~8229885
> *i think this is just awesome work. stupid question though, i've never done one so its acceptable. How do you know where the motor mounts should go and how do you know where the a arm perches go? Did you remove the rest of the control arms mounts to wrap it or just the ones on the top?
> *


the perches where done by welding some 1x1 tube from side to side onto the perches, then some going down to the engine mounts. then you cut the a-arm perches free and unbolt the engine mounts and there you go. wrap under the perches. bolt the engine mounts back down, weld the perches back down and plate the INSIDE of the perches. 
as for where the motor mount holes are. i make the template. cut it and fit it. then i place it on the frame and go from the under side with a sharpi i mark the bolt holes. then take the plate off and drill it. down deal. only lifts the engine 3/16. 

i say, sale the orange back to dan, buy a stock one and ever one will have there very own car. do it man. :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 3 2007, 07:18 PM~8229965
> *the perches where done by welding some 1x1 tube from side to side onto the perches, then some going down to the engine mounts. then you cut the a-arm perches free and unbolt the engine mounts and there you go. wrap under the perches. bolt the engine mounts back down, weld the perches back down and plate the INSIDE of the perches.
> as for where the motor mount holes are. i make the template. cut it and fit it. then i place it on the frame and go from the under side with a sharpi i mark the bolt holes. then take the plate off and drill it. down deal. only lifts the engine 3/16.
> 
> ...



nice man thanks for the help, there alot of really good tips and tricks in these topics. When you say plate the INSIDE of the perches, wtf does that mean? Did you split the belly on yours? and did you remove all the other mounts? It didn't appear like you did. Thanks again bro!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jul 3 2007, 08:30 PM~8230060
> *nice man thanks for the help, there alot of really good tips and tricks in these topics. When you say plate the INSIDE of the perches, wtf does that mean? Did you split the belly on yours? and did you remove all the other mounts? It didn't appear like you did. Thanks again bro!
> *


if you flip back some pages i have some nice pics of the perches off and how it was done. no i didnt cut anything else off or split the belly. 
when i say plate the inside. if you plate the outside it will mess up the mounting of the cross shaft. just look at all the pages. and you will see. 
thanks for the complements.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

i gotcha now, you can miss out alot from a few pics! btw my perch cracked where the cylinder goes through, not where the arm bolts.... food for thought is all...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jul 3 2007, 09:31 PM~8230538
> *i gotcha now, you can miss out alot from a few pics! btw my perch cracked where the cylinder goes through, not where the arm bolts.... food for thought is all...
> *


hmm, wonder how that happend. its not load bearing. unless the cylinder shifted. my pockets plates inside. on top then the perch its self is.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

yea it was def the cylinder shifting! its nothing major, not a large crack or anything, just something i though ti would mention.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so....smoothing....takes some time. i have 3 grinders to use. i use each till they start to get a lil warm then set it down and pick up a cool one. in hopes i dont kill one :biggrin: but yea, alot of over welding and grinding ...i wont stop till im happy. but its close to ready for all metal and por15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

props to you bro. looks sick, sorry i couldnt get down there.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 6 2007, 08:26 PM~8251920
> *so....smoothing....takes some time. i have 3 grinders to use. i use each till they start to get a lil warm then set it down and pick up a cool one. in hopes i dont kill one :biggrin:  but yea, alot of over welding and grinding ...i wont stop till im happy. but its close to ready for all metal and por15.
> 
> 
> ...


We had 4 2 working at the same time and we still went threw 6 grinders


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Damm thats a nice frame  :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jul 10 2007, 06:55 PM~8278275
> *Damm thats a nice frame    :biggrin:
> *


thanks  


so, i have been spending some time out there, smoothing away. its taking more time than i thought. sence i dont wanna burn the grinders i dont over work them and give them breaks. so thats all time consuming. but i am very close to being done with the metal smoothing on the bottom, then its on to the top...which SHOULD be less because less of the top shows than the bottom.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

hell yeah buddy . lets cruise it


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so yea. whats up now. 

































i dont like how the front pumps are plumbed. seems to tall. but still its fun to look at :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 13 2007, 09:39 AM~8301067
> *so yea. whats up now.
> 
> 
> ...


now were talkin'


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

any reason u used stainless braided lines instead of stainless hardlines??? both look nice but i think hardlines look a lil better and cleaner


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 3 2007, 08:18 PM~8229965
> *the perches where done by welding some 1x1 tube from side to side onto the perches, then some going down to the engine mounts. then you cut the a-arm perches free and unbolt the engine mounts and there you go. wrap under the perches. bolt the engine mounts back down, weld the perches back down and plate the INSIDE of the perches.
> as for where the motor mount holes are. i make the template. cut it and fit it. then i place it on the frame and go from the under side with a sharpi i mark the bolt holes. then take the plate off and drill it. down deal. only lifts the engine 3/16.
> 
> *



so did the a arm mounts sit flat after plating?? how do u know if its the same height other then you kno u used 3/16s metal


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jul 13 2007, 12:22 PM~8301814
> *any reason u used stainless braided lines instead of stainless hardlines???  both look nice but i think hardlines look a lil better and cleaner
> *


because i want to and its what brent hook it up with.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jul 13 2007, 12:32 PM~8301873
> *so did the a arm mounts sit flat after plating??  how do u know if its the same height other then you kno u used 3/16s metal
> *


you need to go back a few pages and read and look at the pics of all this. 
i built a jig. it tied the perches to the motor mounts. cut the perches free. unbolt mounts. plates the top of the spring pockets, bolt jig back in, weld down perches. undo jig. take motor mounts off. plate the crossmember.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 13 2007, 11:39 AM~8301067
> *so yea. whats up now. i dont like how the front pumps are plumbed. seems to tall. but still its fun to look at :biggrin:
> *


I'm going to say the nose of your car will be whats up once it's done. Nice looking pumps man. Going to make for one sweet looking trunk.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 13 2007, 08:37 PM~8304952
> *I'm going to say the nose of your car will be whats up once it's done. Nice looking pumps man. Going to make for one sweet looking trunk.
> *


 :thumbsup: and you know this maaaaan.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

:biggrin: still smoothing. not worth talking pictures of...well my camera dosnt show it well. but im weld fitting and smoothing over stuff as much as i can. then it all-metal fill time.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

so how you gonna leave me hangin' and not give me a call and let your brotha know that Santa Claus came in July


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Don't worry fine people of the internet, this project is still being worked on. just nothing my camera can show in pictures. but rest assure once progress of picture worthiness is had i shall post. 

yea, just a shame less way to sat TTT.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey Mark, Happy B-day man, i hope all is going well . i got your call on sunday , but i was workin HAVOC . that show was decent. crazy hot though. i got ITB this weekend and then ill try and get my as* back out your way


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

any thing new


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Aug 23 2007, 08:55 AM~8623083
> *any thing new
> *


 :biggrin: sure there is. 
im back in class :uh: some of the stuff the professors have us doing is crazy. takes some time. but i plan to finish all the wrapping and reinforcing this weekend. just some small stuff on the frame. 
i did how ever get all the holes drilled and taped for the brake and gas lines. which was a bitch :angry: but then its onto finishing the a-arms which i got both extended just need to finish the wrapping and the lowers.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Keep us posted!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

its lookin really good bro'


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so, it took all day for me to do this much. but for my first arm its iight. 
1.250 extended, 3/16 wrapped. the side plates go all the way around the ball joint mount.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

looks good


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

i like those a-arms, are u going to keep it chrome or paint them


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Sep 6 2007, 11:26 AM~8729588
> *i like those a-arms, are u going to keep it chrome or paint them
> *


thanks, im just going to paint them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

hey mark, maybe you should center that up before you cut/drill that hold man. muhahahahaha...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2007, 09:43 AM~8757072
> *hey mark, maybe you should center that up before you cut/drill that hold man. muhahahahaha...
> *


you lame ass, there isnt any pictures of that hole. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

i dont need pictures man, i was telling you like you blamed me for something because i wasnt there to say .. haha :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 11 2007, 10:21 AM~8765519
> *i dont need pictures man, i was telling you like you blamed me for something because i wasnt there to say .. haha  :biggrin:
> *


iight then, i fixed that hole. welded the cut back in and re-cut it. and did a lil this and that, wallah!
any how, here are some pic of the front cylinder holes. they are cut with 1 3/4 hole saw. i had to enlarge the top holes waaay out. so i ended up cutting some new holes into some square flats and welding them over the top of the top holes. i had to do all that because the cylinder collar wasn't resting flat on the donut in the pocket, it was rocked to one side. but now they both lay flat in the pockets, and center.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

cool man. now that your ride is coming together, mine is coming apart!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

both of them are done now, time to do the lowers


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

look good but u didnt really have to cut them out so deep


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

nice


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 27 2007, 10:42 PM~8885766
> *look good but u didnt really have to cut them out so deep
> 
> 
> ...


even if it lays frame?
but they will work so im ok with it. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 28 2007, 07:20 PM~8891231
> *even if it lays frame?
> but they will work so im ok with it.  :biggrin:
> *


those uppers are on my 83 and the frame is about a inch from the ground


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

rear end. done with 3/8 plate. i got it from the used pile at the metal yard. we had to burn off some tar with gas but it cleaned up. just a little work done on sunday afternoon. saturday i spent cleaning up the garage. leaf blowers are a fun way to sweep by the way.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

lookin good!


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

lookin good as hell, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks guys :thumbsup: i ran out of usable grind and flap disks so i stopped for the day. so ill get some end get back to cleaning the rear plate up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

Hell yeah brotha. lookin good.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

started welding the plate on. im going to go very very slow with welding this. really dont want to take any chances with over heating.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 27 2007, 09:48 PM~8885288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mark NAPA makes an unbreakable for mid 80's Chevy duallys that is bigger than the normal one, I'm not sure if the bolt holes are the same but they will be much better than stock lincoln ball-joints.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 3 2007, 06:24 PM~8926685
> *Hey Mark NAPA makes an unbreakable for mid 80's Chevy duallys that is bigger than the normal one, I'm not sure if the bolt holes are the same but they will be much better than stock lincoln ball-joints.
> *


hold on now, what are you telling me? that a chevy dually 2wd? ball joint stud will fit my spindle? has this been done? :cheesy: making new bolt holes isnt a thang if this is the case. i just want some details,part numbers maybe. thanks for the 411


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 1 2007, 03:45 PM~8908985
> *Hell yeah brotha. lookin good.
> *


well, you know what it do. so wheres they pics of the trucks new links?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 3 2007, 08:04 PM~8927270
> *hold on now, what are you telling me? that a chevy dually 2wd? ball joint stud will fit my spindle? has this been done?  :cheesy:  making new bolt holes isnt a thang if this is the case. i just want some details,part numbers maybe.  thanks for the 411
> *


I put some in a 2001 Towncar. Yes the stud is bigger and fits the spindle. It looks exactly like an unbreakable just bigger. :biggrin: I didn't keep the receipt so i don't know the part number. I just went to NAPA and told them dually and they brought out 2 kinds and i said that one. It was like $70 bucks for both of them.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 3 2007, 07:23 PM~8927403
> *I put some in a 2001 Towncar. Yes the stud is bigger and fits the spindle. It looks exactly like an unbreakable just bigger. :biggrin:  I didn't keep the receipt so i don't know the part number. I just went to NAPA and told them dually and they brought out 2 kinds and i said that one. It was like $70 bucks for both of them.
> *


will they fit a '81 caddy?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

ill post you up some photos soon bro. i have a lil somthing up my sleeve. made another order to sd. its going back in the garage this weekend. oh yeah and alf landed a house witha 2 car garage. so. let the body drop comence.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 4 2007, 09:19 AM~8930332
> *ill post you up some photos soon bro. i have a lil somthing up my sleeve. made another order to sd. its going back in the garage this weekend.  oh yeah and alf landed a house witha 2 car garage. so. let the body drop comence.*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 18 2006, 06:37 PM~6595961
> *up dates
> 
> 
> ...


what is that hand I keep seeing :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

GOOD WORK I ALSO HAVE MY LINCOLN ..ITS PUT AWAY AT THE TIME IM JUS GETTING ALOT OF PARTS FOR IT .CAR IS COMPLETE BUT GETTING XTRAPARTS SO I DONT HAVE TO TAKE ANYTHING OFF RIGHT NOW....I ALREADY HAVE MY NADRI ''GOLD'' AND PUT IN A 44 GOLD GLASS SUNROOF AND HAVE MY GOLD RIMS SITTING... IM LOOKING T GET A ROLLN CHASIS SO I CAN START WORKING ON IT ...

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 02:46 AM~8937013
> *what is that hand I keep seeing  :0
> *



PRIMERA ... :cheesy: 

GIVING YOU THE CREEPS...LOL... I WOULD LIKE TO GET ONE AND PUT IT ON STERRING WHEEL ..


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 03:46 AM~8937013
> *what is that hand I keep seeing  :0
> *


 :roflmao: wow. i cant believe it took ALMOST a year for some one to say something about that. i started putting that in my build pictures to see what people might say. 
its a Police academe "hand cuffs" from when i was a child. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 5 2007, 03:54 AM~8937020
> *GOOD WORK I ALSO HAVE MY LINCOLN ..ITS PUT AWAY AT THE TIME IM JUS GETTING ALOT OF PARTS FOR IT .CAR IS COMPLETE BUT GETTING XTRAPARTS SO I DONT HAVE TO TAKE ANYTHING OFF RIGHT NOW....I ALREADY HAVE MY NADRI ''GOLD'' AND PUT IN A 44 GOLD GLASS SUNROOF AND HAVE MY GOLD RIMS SITTING... IM LOOKING T GET A ROLLN CHASIS SO I CAN START WORKING ON IT ...
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK..
> ...


sounds nice bra :nicoderm: i sure could go for a 44" moon. i found a jubalie one in the junk yard, came back the next day...fucker was smashed :angry:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

the last time i bought a sheet of 3/16 i thought it would be my last. well thats not the case because i tried today to pull all the peaces out of what i had left to wrap my lowers...sadly it didn't happen and the steel place in town wont sell anything smaller than a 4x8 :uh: 
how ever i did strip down the lowers. knocked the ball joints out, knocked the bushings out (thanks for the heads up chaddy) and spayed them with air craft stripped and hit it with a pressure washer...niiice. also did some welding on the axle, should i weld the cast iron :dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

hey mark did you ever get the sheet of 3/16 that you needed ? i can get you the numberfor my guy or i can swwing by there and see what they got


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

nice work keep it comming i was going to start my lincoln tc but trade it for a g-body. i cant stay away from them.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i know this is from 18 pages back , but why did you weld at an angle, as opposed to a vertical cut? is there a strength advantage to doing it this way ? i ask only because im doing my frame soon and i havent seen it done like that before . damn nice job on your ride thats some nice work.....


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

there's more surface area to weld at an angle than a vertical cut. Better strength wise.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

did ya get the lowers done Mark? 

great thread here! lookin reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Oct 19 2007, 12:37 PM~9039326
> *did ya get the lowers done Mark?
> 
> great thread here!  lookin reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal nice! :thumbsup:
> *


nope, due to my homies kicking it at my shop. i tend to not get really into it when they come around to talk. also the fact that i have school :uh: :angry: takes some time but im about done.
how ever plan is to get up in the Am. and put in some time. im shooting for getting the buckets in at the very least. :biggrin: stay tuned


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

damn it! :angry: i get up at 7 with big plans to get the buckets done and in. but noooo, some one wants work done on a trailer. so i have to drop what im doing and do that (cant say no to the customer, right.) and them grandpa put in a request i come down and clean the gutters and trim back a tree, cant say no to the oll man!! then i remember my e-brake cable was fucked and needed a oil change anyway. so ..that was just dippy :uh: 
anyhow i did get 1 and 3/4 buckets made and the axle is fully welded. the buckets have a plate welded in flush then a plate capping it all off on top, with 3.5 DOm in the middle.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so, not a lot to show after today. but i did get the holes drilled and tapped for the inner fender clamps. started on re-doing the front cylinder holes, and finished the buckets. i was going to install them...but my grinders gears stripped...so i was left stranded. :uh: need to buy a new one now.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 24 2007, 04:44 AM~9071322
> *Nice.
> *


thanks. :biggrin: cant wait to swing it. i really wanna make ITB or if at all possible, slamology.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Looking damn good Mark. Always halps to have an extra hand I guess.
:biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Oct 24 2007, 11:37 AM~9072177
> *Looking damn good Mark. Always halps to have an extra hand I guess.
> :biggrin:
> *


Mark has a birth defect?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey what size is your engine?


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

Damn homie you have really gotten down on your frame, keep up the great work. can't wait to see it all togehter


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 29 2007, 05:44 PM~8204065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so I see that Juiced82MarkVI is on the payment plan for the frame. got the hand so far :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 20 2007, 05:57 PM~9047140
> *damn it! :angry:  i get up at 7 with big plans to get the buckets done and in. but noooo, some one wants work done on a trailer. so i have to drop what im doing and do that (cant say no to the customer, right.) and them grandpa put in a request i come down and clean the gutters and trim back a tree, cant say no to the oll man!!  then i remember my e-brake cable was fucked and needed a oil change anyway. so ..that was just dippy :uh:
> anyhow i did get 1 and 3/4 buckets made and the axle is fully welded.  the buckets have a plate welded in flush then a plate capping it all off on top, with 3.5 DOm in the middle.
> 
> ...


Are they going to stick up that far? :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 03:42 PM~9083150
> *hey what size is your engine?
> *


351w


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 25 2007, 06:01 PM~9084105
> *Are they going to stick up that far?  :biggrin:
> *


they are about 6" tall in that pic. once they are set into the perch im thinking they will be 5-5.5 tall. i can get about 4-5 turns of coil inside of them. this fuckers going to lay out and still ride nice. still got the get Ron to build me some 12-23 telescopics.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Oct 25 2007, 05:10 PM~9083809
> *so I see that Juiced82MarkVI is on the payment plan for the frame. got the hand so far  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no shit i laughed out loud on that one.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 25 2007, 05:11 PM~9084160
> *351w
> *


did yours come stock? any pics?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 25 2007, 06:24 PM~9084226
> *did yours come stock? any pics?
> *


yes the 351 is stock, and the only real pic is on the first page of this build. its rather buried under all the wires and other BS. im going to do a 2 barrel conversion and deleting a lot of the wires and such.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

what size plate did you use on the rear arch? and how did you bend the metal around the frame. did you just heat it up with a torch and bend it as you weld? i would think that would weeken it, right? 

i've never done it, so i dont know.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

the frame is 3/16 front to back all four sides. i build a huge C-clamp that can be seen in the pic through out the build, it had a port-a-power ram and pump on it. bends metal like butter. along with that some of 8" c-clamps. i always got the shape fully before i ever welded. the welding is all the heat you will ever need.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ugh, i dont know if im going to do these buckets. :uh: :uh: i dont hear of alot of people that have them and 3 wheels alot. the way i see it im going to live on three 14s


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 30 2007, 11:34 AM~9113265
> *ugh, i dont know if im going to do these buckets. :uh:  :uh:  i dont hear of alot of people that have them and 3 wheels alot. the way i see it im going to live on three 14s
> *



They should be fine. quite trying to get out of more work, I would just cut them down about a inch.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 30 2007, 09:47 AM~9113370
> *They should be fine.  quite trying to get out of more work,  I would just cut them down about a inch.
> *


if you only knew how many times i was "done" then talked to brent and went back and did things diffrent  

do you know of any cars with this done?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 30 2007, 08:32 AM~9113252
> *the frame is 3/16 front to back all four sides. i build a huge C-clamp that can be seen in the pic through out the build, it had a port-a-power ram and pump on it. bends metal like butter. along with that some of 8" c-clamps. i always got the shape fully before i ever welded. the welding is all the heat you will ever need.
> *


thanks


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 30 2007, 04:25 PM~9115336
> *if you only knew how many times i was "done" then talked to brent and went back and did things diffrent
> 
> do you know of any cars with this done?
> *



I know quite a few. That was the craz around here for a while. Brent's Monte and Wagon both have them. :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 31 2007, 06:00 AM~9120902
> *I know quite a few.  That was the craz around here for a while.  Brent's Monte and Wagon both have them.  :cheesy:
> *


so a few questions. do they ever have problems with 3 wheeling? or suspension compression? im afraid it will prematurely bottom out, like the coil over cup get caught on the frame or bucket. 
im trying my damnedest to get everything i want out of a car. i want to get some inches out of it. ride low enough to drag the bumper(well the drag blocks) and i wanna live on 3wheels. 
yea brent told me the wagon has them, he said he 3 wheeled it, but not very high... says he dosnt do much 3ing as swing is what he likes. 
thanks for any help tim.


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

Your frame looks real nice Mark!

Are you going to raise the trunk pan under the rear deck or are these spring buckets going to poke up into the trunk. 
I was just thinking about the cylinder movement and the rear deck, with the top of the buckets that high is there enough room for the cylinder to move.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 31 2007, 12:25 PM~9122164
> *so a few questions. do they ever have problems with 3 wheeling? or suspension compression? im afraid it will prematurely bottom out, like the coil over cup get caught  on the frame or bucket.
> im trying my damnedest  to get everything i want out of a car. i want to get some inches out of it. ride low enough to drag the bumper(well the drag blocks) and i wanna live on 3wheels.
> yea brent told me the wagon has them, he said he 3 wheeled it, but not very high... says he dosnt do much 3ing as swing is what he likes.
> ...



There shouldn't be any problem with 3 wheeling actually it should be better since it will all move at the powerball and you will get no spring shifting. Plus Brent didn't have the front pump in so he couldn't lock the front up to make it go any higher.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Oct 31 2007, 01:47 PM~9123983
> *Your frame looks real nice Mark!
> 
> Are you going to raise the trunk pan under the rear deck or are these spring buckets going to poke up into the trunk.
> ...


 im going to cut some holes. if i cant find the hole saw for it (or get one made) im going to use the plasma and a strip of steel with holes. one for the the plasma tip and one with a bolt in the center. 
im going to get 12-23" telescopic cylinders. then im moving the speakers inward on the deck. and if need be im build reverse deck bumps. im sure i can make it work.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 1 2007, 04:56 AM~9128914
> *There shouldn't be any problem with 3 wheeling actually it should be better since it will all move at the powerball and you will get no spring shifting. Plus Brent didn't have the front pump in so he couldn't lock the front up to make it go any higher.
> *


thanks for all the info Tim, makes me feel more confident in the buckets.


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Nov 1 2007, 07:43 PM~9134420
> *:wow:
> *


what, :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

buckets are in. measures 5" from the top of the bucket to the top of the frame. it was tough to cut the bucket holes, there where 2 plates of 3/16 and the stock frame i had to cut through. :guns: how ever here they are all welded in. ready to fit some spring. 









































its getting closer.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 4 2007, 03:53 PM~9152595
> *buckets are in. measures 5" from the top of the bucket to the top of the frame.  it was tough to cut the bucket holes, there where 2 plates of 3/16 and the stock frame i had to cut through.  :guns:  how ever here they are all welded in. ready to fit some spring.
> 
> 
> ...


loking real good bro!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 

good luck with your project


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 5 2007, 07:40 AM~9156482
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: no turning back now. just need to get some telescopics.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

do u run your plasma off that little ass compressor?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Nov 5 2007, 11:26 AM~9157882
> *do u run your plasma off that little ass compressor?
> *


yes. how ever that little ass compressor has a 220v motor on it with a twin piston pump. its no slouch.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

damn, just looked really small lol, I have the same thermal dynamics I think i have a 22 gallon compressor


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 4 2007, 04:53 PM~9152595
> *buckets are in. measures 5" from the top of the bucket to the top of the frame.  it was tough to cut the bucket holes, there where 2 plates of 3/16 and the stock frame i had to cut through.  :guns:  how ever here they are all welded in. ready to fit some spring.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that instead of a bridge?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 5 2007, 01:09 PM~9158766
> *Is that instead of a bridge?
> *


yes for the most part.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good marky mark :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

worked on getting the power balls on the axle. i didn't want to go the c-channel rout, so i welded them straight to the axle. then ill fill it in and smooth it together. 
o yeah, found a good use for them things on the spring perches. 

































i know the axle looks rusty, but its just a very light dust. comes off with ease. it will all look nice once i take it all apart, clean it and paint it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 5 2007, 09:37 PM~9163415
> *looking good marky mark :biggrin:
> *


its them good vibrations man. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 6 2007, 07:30 PM~9169875
> *its them good vibrations man.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so thats what its for. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

welding directly to the axle put all the forces in one spot as opposed to spreading the load out like the c-channel or angle iron does.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 7 2007, 09:58 PM~9179636
> *welding directly to the axle put all the forces in one spot as opposed to spreading the load out like the c-channel or angle iron does.
> *


have we seen anything go wrong with it done this way? i was trying to avoid the channel. its the same way Dans Monte is. i cant see how this will harm the axle, the stock springs on set on a small plan like this is. i mean theres springs to take in the impacts.
why do i get told this stuff only after i have put down alot of weld.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 8 2007, 12:49 AM~9180110
> *have we seen anything go wrong with it done this way? i was trying to avoid the channel.  its the same way Dans Monte is. i cant see how this will harm the axle, the stock springs on set on a small plan like this is. i mean theres springs to take in the impacts.
> why do i get told this stuff only after i have put down alot of weld.
> *



It will be fine, you are not hopping the back end.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks good, I think the powerballs look alot better that way specialy if you are going to chrome the rear


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

damn its coming along mark. giving me some motivation for mine!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 8 2007, 06:29 AM~9181784
> *It will be fine, you are not hopping the back end.
> *


x-2


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Nov 8 2007, 11:55 PM~9188129
> *damn its coming along mark. giving me some motivation for mine!
> *


get it man, im ready to see that thing swangin


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Nov 9 2007, 07:02 AM~9189212
> *x-2
> *


x3, most of them are done that way


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll bookmark this and see what happens down the road


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 10 2007, 11:11 AM~9197410
> *I'll bookmark this and see what happens down the road
> *


better go book mark "the hulk" and "hot fire" :biggrin: but really, if the tubes bend because there isnt c-channel on them something has really gone wrong. it has a 3/8 guesset.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 10 2007, 03:08 PM~9198760
> *better go book mark "the hulk" and "hot fire"  :biggrin:  but really, if the tubes bend because there isnt c-channel on them something has really gone wrong. it has a 3/8 guesset.
> *


I agree,,,plus I cant stand the way the c-channel looks either.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

You've been putting in work. Looks good mayne.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

nice work on the axle,i dont think ull have any problems with the power balls on the way u have them on.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

hopefully ill see all you Indiana riders at next year's shows.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 17 2007, 04:26 PM~9249473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Mark,,thats what I'm talkin' about


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

nice...


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

wow, keep up the good work. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 10 2007, 01:11 PM~9197410
> *I'll bookmark this and see what happens down the road
> *


 :uh: 
HATER!!!!!!!!



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Nov 17 2007, 10:15 PM~9250624
> *Beautiful Mark,,thats what I'm talkin' about
> *


x2 Man you really been putin in the work.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what's going on with the ride Mark?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 21 2007, 09:01 AM~9273016
> *x2 Man you  really been putin in the work.
> *



X3 i dont want to now how many hours have gone into grinding and cleaning up did my hole frame and it took like 4 months lol


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

nice  good job with the grinder.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

o shit, i forgot i had this car. Maybe i should go work on it again.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 11 2007, 02:38 PM~9203878
> *hopefully ill see all you Indiana riders at next year's shows.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 10 2007, 09:09 PM~9421830
> *o shit, i forgot i had this car. Maybe i should go work on it again.
> *



lol


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

woot woot, so school is out for me. Ill be able to work on this for about 4-5weeks...i hope. two more classes and ill have a degree. but now there is a 40-50yard long trench dug along my shop and back down it, so ill be moving the dirt/mud away and filling the hole with gravel....see this is why shit never gets done on my car :angry:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

any more updates Mark?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well, it sure dosnt seem like anything really. I wrapped the sides on the lower and then james got his grind on leveling it off for the bottom plate. I then put the bottom plate on, wrapped on back side of the bushing area only to find out i need to re-work it because it wont fit in the frame mounts as it stands. Dutn worked the axle, getting it smoothed. and Donny....we still dont know what the hell he was doing. 

















































i hate a-arms :uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looks great cant wait to see it out :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

today, i finished up the axle work. just needs coated and spherical bushings. finished the left lower a-arm, im happy with it, the right one should take as long. after this i just need to strap the lower trailing arms and fill and smooth what ever i see. 
im not 100% super happy with the lift im getting...but i also have it set up to lay frame on the axle tubes. maybe i can kick up some info and re-start another mini project on the frame just to delay it getting finished. :biggrin: 

































enjoy, and thanks for all the good insight, complements, and keeping up on my build thread. :biggrin:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

nice work and its slowly gettin there :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

A-arms look good.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn Mark, those powerballs look SICK!!! Good job on the A-arms, too!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

Arm really turned out nice buddy. real nice like


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

do u think it will be done this year and are u ready to roll out in the linclon


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

yes i do think the lincoln will be road worthy this year. im really itching to drive it! i really only need to finish the lowers and the lower trailing arms. do some smoothing and what not. then i need to coat it. Dutn thinks i need to powder coat it :scrutinize: just dont know.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

welded the sides complete. leveled the bottom side to prep for the bottom plate, did a little finishing work on the bottom plate and its ready to go together. also used some DOM to make the wrap around of the bushings nice and tidy.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

everythings lookin SMOOTH Mark, keep up the good work.

Tweedy


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

here is a picture of the last a-arm in the smoothing process. I debated to post it because it looks crappy, but hey what ever. this Saturday ill put in a day of work and get it finished and completely ready for coating. 
still not sure what i should do about my lower trailing arms...just seems like A LOT of people are not plating them.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

there it is, finished ready to be coated. im happier with this one than the first one. live and learn. Now i need to figure out what to do about these lower trailing arms. :dunno:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just build new ones using square tube and some pivot bushings. It will look cleaner and you wont have all the extra grinding.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 12 2008, 07:17 PM~9677616
> *Just build new ones using square tube and some pivot bushings. It will look cleaner and you wont have all the extra grinding.
> *


i have thought about this. but i don't know if the spherical bushings fit in the axle and frame mounts. i know that SD sells them, but i don't know of other places.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

u should powercoat the frame and chrome the rest out, just my 2 cents in


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Jan 13 2008, 07:14 AM~9680955
> *u should powercoat the frame and chrome the rest out, just my 2 cents in
> *


its going to take more than 2 cents to get that much done  :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

lookin good.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 12 2008, 11:45 PM~9679042
> *i have thought about this. but i don't know if the spherical bushings fit in the axle and frame mounts. i know that SD sells them, but i don't know of other places.
> *


I have some of the pivot bushings. If you can get me a measurement of your stock bushing width I'll compare it to the pivot bushings.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2008, 03:01 PM~9682769
> *I have some of the pivot bushings. If you can get me a measurement of your stock bushing width I'll compare it to the pivot bushings.
> *


the bushings are about 2.5 inches wide, maybe just shy of that. also, i looked and i do not have enough 2x2 to make the trailing arms. For cost reasons i have thought about ordering a set from SuicideDoors....hmmmmm.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Spent some time doing some smoothing today. ran out of grinding wheels. :angry: 









See that large piece of steel on the far side of the room? yeah... i either need to build another car or sell it.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 13 2008, 06:13 PM~9683434
> *Spent some time doing some smoothing today. ran out of grinding wheels.  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Your build up is coming together nicely :cheesy: 
What size plate is that and how much?


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 13 2008, 05:08 PM~9683399
> * For cost reasons i have thought about ordering a set from SuicideDoors....hmmmmm.
> *



i think thats what im doing i did the drop mount thing with adjustables and mine wont do a stand 3 :angry:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jan 13 2008, 05:18 PM~9683476
> *Your build up is coming together nicely :cheesy:
> What size plate is that and how much?
> *


thanks, it has been a little over a year now, so i best get done this summer
its a 4x8x3/16 with some cut out of it. i would have to measure how much. i bought it for 160 or so, so im thinking 100 bucks.... :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

how many 4X8 sheets did you go through on your frame?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 13 2008, 09:13 PM~9685714
> *how many 4X8 sheets did you go through on your frame?
> *


way to fucking many :angry: there are many things i have learned and will do different. im going to guess 4 counting this one. i did not manage space well.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 13 2008, 10:02 PM~9685619
> *thanks, it has been a little over a year now, so i best get done this summer
> its a 4x8x3/16 with some cut out of it. i would have to measure how much.  i bought it for 160 or so, so im thinking 100 bucks.... :dunno:
> *


Pm me your #


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

Looking Good uffin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

spent the day making any hammer marks go away. prepping for the coating. still need to decide on the lower trailing arms and build the solid motor mounts.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 13 2008, 10:27 PM~9685851
> *way to fucking many  :angry:  there are many things i have learned and will do different.  im going to guess 4 counting this one. i did not manage space well.
> *


Wow! Did you wrap the frame 3 times????? :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 2 2008, 01:51 PM~9849429
> *Wow!  Did you wrap the frame 3 times?????    :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I was thinking. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ssssshhhhhhhhh. people will get me figured out. :loco: 

yea i know. i have a wagon with a ton of scrap that, because i wasted space could be another sheet or so. :uh:  i learned tho.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

took my scrap to the salvage. weighed in at 350lbs. sold some brass too. :biggrin: im sure this could have been another sheet. 

any how, here is the route im going with my lower trailing arms. if its good enough for Dans car, its good enough for the lincoln.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT. He's giving himself a brain tumor over this build the least we can do is keep him up front. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 7 2008, 08:55 PM~9890393
> *TTT. He's giving himself a brain tumor over this build the least we can do is keep him up front. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

its alot of work doin these cars yourself, you become real picky over time, and it never seems to get finished, your doing a wicked job bro!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 9 2008, 09:37 PM~9905052
> *its alot of work doin these cars yourself, you become real picky over time, and it never seems to get finished, your  doing a wicked job bro!
> *


very true, and thanks for the props. at this point in time i have ran into a few problems. ...i need to cut the damn buckets off the car now :0 :uh:  that have produced a lot of binding and squeaking. so they are out the window. now that its become a lost cause, its looking like this car will not have springs, just accumulators. also at this point im talking with BM on some cylinders, trying to wrestle down a size and price on some telescopic cylinders and been picking OUTHOPU's brain.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 10 2008, 01:17 AM~9906345
> *very true, and thanks for the props. at this point in time i have ran into a few problems. ...i need to cut the damn buckets off the car now :0  :uh:    that have produced a lot of binding and squeaking. so they are out the window. now that its become a lost cause, its looking like this car will not have springs, just accumulators. also at this point im talking with BM on some cylinders, trying to wrestle down a size and price on some telescopic cylinders and been picking OUTHOPU's brain.
> *


Anytime man. I'm just glad you double checked it now instead of finding out later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

i might be able to get you a set of telescopic`s what size you looking for?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 10 2008, 05:23 PM~9910121
> *i might be able to get you a set of telescopic`s  what size you looking for?
> *


from where :scrutinize: im looking into some 12-23


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 4 2008, 05:45 PM~9863335
> *took my scrap to the salvage. weighed in at 350lbs.  sold some brass too.  :biggrin:  im sure this could have been another sheet.
> 
> any how, here is the route im going with my lower trailing arms. if its good enough for Dans car, its good enough for the lincoln.
> ...


a 4x8 sheet of 1/4" weighs 327 pounds
a 4x8 sheet of 3/16 weighs 245 pounds


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

cut them thing off, it was sad and aggravating. i need to clean it up and plate it. 









i alway put the axle under the frame and played with the suspension.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

did you ever end up converting the vv to reg. carb?

i have my manifold and holley "conversion" carb off now if youre interested


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 13 2008, 04:57 PM~9935125
> *did you ever end up converting the vv to reg. carb?
> 
> i have my manifold and holley "conversion" carb off now if youre interested
> *


 the car hasnt been together for over a year now. so no. just the carb and stuff sitting int he garage.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

you've put ALOT of time in to this. i've been waitin to see it done since i signed up for this account.
but im sure it will all be worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

egh.. buddy. we need some warm weather and like a good motovating cruise i think. agree?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 14 2008, 09:34 AM~9940338
> *egh.. buddy. we need some warm weather and like a good motovating cruise i think. agree?
> *


i agree mannie.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so, here is my dilemma. I am extending my lower trailing arm mounts 8" forward. so do i just cut my lower trailing arms off a stick of 2x2 and put them in at the stock angle all the way to there new mounting points. Or do i cut a section that is the stock length then angle them straight and put a slip of some sort in them and weld a section 8" long on it?
here is some pics. 
not sure.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Here is a little FYI, you cant use FireFox web brouser to order from Suicidedoors.com :angry: ill be getting my stuff later than i thought now. 

i got some of these thow to build my lowers.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

wow. this have been a HUGE learning experience! i am now stuck with A MONSTER SIZE HOLE! i need to decide how to fix this. it was hard as shit to cut alot of it out because there is 2 layers or 3/16 and the stock metal and some of the bucket left!
so should i weld a plate into the hole. try to get the inside flush and weld another plate inside the pocket? then weld some plates on the top side? this blows wish i could time travel.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i can only think to try my best to level out the weld on the under side. cut a plate that fits inside the hole and weld it up. maybe then put one that over plates over top on the under side. then from the top side drop a plate over it and weld that up. the body mount is to close for me to want to cut it all off and build something.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I think I could have built a time machine in less time than my build is taking. I would say hold off on plating that all back up until you get your cylinders and finish the rear suspension. That way you can figure out where the rear cylinders will need to sit to prevent binding. I hate having to cut shit off after I thought I was done. Theres nothing like closing the garage door at the end of the day knowing that you just created more work for yourself the next time out. :uh: 

A month ago I thought I was close to having my chassis fab done. Boy was I wrong, it seems like every weekend I get out to work on it I find more complications or ways to redesign and improve what I've done. By the time its all said and done there will only be about 10% of the original frame left and even less of the drivetrain.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 18 2008, 10:16 PM~9975042
> *I think I could have built a time machine in less time than my build is taking. I would say hold off on plating that all back up until you get your cylinders and finish the rear suspension. That way you can figure out where the rear cylinders will need to sit to prevent binding. I hate having to cut shit off after I thought I was done. Theres nothing like closing the garage door at the end of the day knowing that you just created more work for yourself the next time out.  :uh:
> 
> A month ago I thought I was close to having my chassis fab done. Boy was I wrong, it seems like every weekend I get out to work on it I find more complications or ways to redesign and improve what I've done. By the time its all said and done there will only be about 10% of the original frame left and even less of the drivetrain.
> *


AMEN BROTHA! 
if my bushings dont come in, ill try and work on the engine mounts. i have made work for my self like crazy on this. i already want to build another one so i dont do some of the things i have done.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 18 2008, 07:21 PM~9972389
> *wow. this have been a HUGE learning experience!  i am now stuck with A MONSTER SIZE  HOLE! i need to decide how to fix this. it was hard as shit to cut alot of it out because there is 2 layers or 3/16 and the stock metal and some of the bucket left!
> so should i weld a plate into the hole. try to get the inside flush and weld another plate inside the pocket? then weld some plates on the top side? this blows wish i could time travel.
> *



So why did you cut the bucket out?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 19 2008, 07:37 AM~9977324
> *So why did you cut the bucket out?
> *


a lot of binding. unstoppable squeaking


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 19 2008, 01:41 PM~9979027
> *a lot of binding. unstoppable squeaking
> *


They were freaking huge!!! :biggrin: Did you figure out your lower TAs yet? We, so far, have always followed the original geometry when moving them up.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 21 2008, 12:37 AM~9992984
> *They were freaking huge!!!  :biggrin:  Did you figure out your lower TAs yet?  We, so far, have always followed the original geometry when moving them up.
> *


yea, i have spend some time staring at the blue monte. and believe ill follow the Og geometry. then ill build some longer upper TAs that go to about in front of the stock lower TA mounting point. 

what would you do if you had huge holes where your spring pockets should be? :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Honestly i'd go with the Angled ones but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2008, 05:50 PM~9996969
> *what would you do if you had huge holes where your spring pockets should be? :biggrin:
> *



I would just use about 1-2" of the bucket you had just enough where you won't have to cut the trunk and it serves its purpose at the same time.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 22 2008, 07:33 AM~10003075
> *I would just use about 1-2" of the bucket you had just enough where you won't have to cut the trunk and it serves its purpose at the same time.
> *



Damn straight! :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i have 12-23 telescopic cylinders being made at the moment. i had plans of no spring and just accumulators. i also have planned for the frame to rest on the axle tube when dumped.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

"hints" the term lowrider. ha. i kid i kid.
so yeah...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 26 2008, 12:19 PM~10033970
> *"hints" the term lowrider. ha.    i kid i kid.
> so yeah...
> *


your odd boy toucher.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so, here is what little i got done after all that needed my attention today. i started to work on setting up my solid engine mounts but needed to come back to the computer to check my reference pictures. so i put together the lower trailing arms. using a 2 1/2, and a 2" hole saw i cut the ends. making sure i have plenty on the ends so the saw wasnt just hanging off (thanks OUTHOPU) so here they are 8" longer than stockers. just tacked , ill burn em when i go out there next time. 2.5 poly on one end, 2-5/8 spherical on the other.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to see that worked out for you. Before you try to assemble the pivot bushing it helps if you sand a little off the outer face of each of the black bushings. Just a little bit though, I usually just give them a quick pass on my disc sander. I've tried several times to get them together without sanding them but I can never get the snap ring on in the groove. Looking good so far man.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 2 2008, 11:38 PM~10073273
> *Good to see that worked out for you. Before you try to assemble the pivot bushing it helps if you sand a little off the outer face of each of the black bushings. Just a little bit though, I usually just give them a quick pass on my disc sander. I've tried several times to get them together without sanding them but I can never get the snap ring on in the groove. Looking good so far man.
> *



I had the same problem also. :angry:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

still trying to learn to weld








setting the engine in, going to weld the motor mounts together and remove them and build a bridge over them to locate where the engine would be. take out the mounts and plate some 2x2 and gusset in its place. 








o yea, its a pain moving that combo around.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

yourz is lookin good. oh heres my build topic.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

made an extension cord my my welder.








hey look, some 4x4x1/4 angle iron, it really measures 3.5..guess its like a 2x3 wood.









so, yea. a shameless TTT. random materials im gathering.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Shit dude, you should just clearcoat that frame, that is ART!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

:wave: 

Getting anywhere?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 11 2008, 09:13 PM~10146632
> *:wave:
> 
> Getting anywhere?
> *


well, other than messing around. no. i built a jig that takes the place of the engines bosses so i could build engine mounts under it. but i am in the thinking process. i dont know if i want to build my own engine mounts or order the autofabs and rebuild the frame side mounts. little things like making holes cemetric is big worries for me. im a over thinker. :uh: ill never get this POS done. 

should i build the upper trailing arms with super pivot bushings? need to order some tube so i can build them when i get the engine mounts done.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I would use the pivot bushings, to allow everything to move freely. I know how you feel about finishing. It seems like everything I have left to do involves more and more planning to get it to turn out right. I'm still not sure if I'm going to get it back together for this year or not.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

lookin sick, I like those rear arm bushings, gonna have to try some


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 18 2008, 10:19 AM~9969642
> *Here is a little FYI, you cant use FireFox web brouser to order from Suicidedoors.com  :angry:  ill be getting my stuff later than i thought now.
> 
> i got some of these thow to build my lowers.
> ...


didtch those bolts for some solid grade 8


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 17 2008, 03:34 AM~10185785
> *didtch those bolts for some solid grade 8
> *


kinda thought i might get some of the grade 8 grease ables. but yes there would be no way i would use them silver ones.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

called autofab today. good people, talk to the dude that runs the shop for 30min. he was cool. so i bought his mounts. i don't like to buy my parts that i could build but i would have to do some crap to get these built. they are not angle iron, rather done on a break because he can use stronger metals. Also i didn't want to find my self calling the guy, getting his knowledge and stealing his idea and money in a sense. so i said hell with it and used the money from the recent Turbo parts liquidation and bought a set of EB302 mounts. so that my friends is my argument for buying and not building this time...i might still have to build a set of frame side mounts.








should be here next week, and then i can finish that and start the finish of the rear suspension.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Looking good.. I cant wait to see it turn out..


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 17 2008, 06:17 PM~10190784
> *Looking good.. I cant wait to see it turn out..
> *


wanna meet in indy and nose up when im done :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 17 2008, 09:12 PM~10191698
> *wanna meet in indy and nose up when im done  :biggrin:
> *


You want some of the KING!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: Hell yeah I am down for a roadtrip..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good call on the mounts. That will save you a lot of time that can be put to better use on other more important obstacles. Sometimes buying prefabbed stuff just makes more sense.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 17 2008, 08:13 PM~10191709
> *You want some of the KING!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:  Hell yeah I am down for a roadtrip..
> *


say word, time to show you where this crown belongs. Time for the new King lincoln


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 17 2008, 08:37 PM~10192008
> *Good call on the mounts. That will save you a lot of time that can be put to better use on other more important obstacles. Sometimes buying prefabbed stuff just makes more sense.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
good to hear no bashing on my decision. also my cylinders should be here around the same time...SHOULD!
so what have you decided on you back? coils or no, feel free to PM :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 17 2008, 09:56 PM~10192245
> *say word, time to show you where this crown belongs. Time for the new King lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 2 pitbull equipped Lincolns nosing up..Should be interesting..


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin good mark. gives alot of inspiration.  
Tweedy


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 18 2008, 04:19 PM~10199170
> *Lookin good mark. gives alot of inspiration.
> Tweedy
> *


thanks, :thumbsup: hope to get moving on the rear soon. need to get the paint on it and put back together and running


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well, I broke yet ANOTHER cannon camera, so i have ditched that brand and got a kodak M883. so i dont have all the pics of stuff that got done. ill get that stuff up tomorrow i hope. 

here is the Jig i built after installing the engine on the stock engine mounts and welding the mounts together so they all kept there place. I then took some 1x1 and 1/2 bushings and made a jig that represented the engine blocks bolt bosses. now i can make the engine's lower mounts. the fab tech uppers work fine thus far but the lowers are way to low pro-file so i chopped out the bushings, smoothed and reused. using some 2x2x1/4 i made some towers, once i do some heavy "tacking" ill set the engine in for a double check then fully burn and gusset.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Lookin good!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 17 2008, 08:56 PM~10192245
> *say word, time to show you where this crown belongs. Time for the new King lincoln
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done. Thats why I pick up any drops I can when I buy steel, they come in handy for making jigs without spending a lot of cash. It's getting there.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

engine mounts, done. for the life of me i couldn't make the weld looks good. o-well still learning.
the mounts for the lower trailing arms are started... seems good, but im very worried about the clearance between the trailing arm and the frame. 
i had Dutn with me this weekend, for that was a major help, good to have a fresh person that isn't getting super burned out on this car.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Looking good Mark


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 29 2008, 10:03 PM~10286754
> *Looking good Mark
> *


 :biggrin: thanks. im really stressed over the clearance thow. OUTHOPU was a strong influence on the lower mounts.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought those mounts had a familiar look to them. :cheesy: Just keep at it, one obstacle at a time. It's only metal, it can always be corrected if it doesn't work the first time.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

lookin good there ur all most to the finish point :biggrin: cant wait to see it done


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Mar 31 2008, 08:03 AM~10295899
> *lookin good there ur all most to the finish point  :biggrin: cant wait to see it done
> *


yea i cant wait to get to swangin with the locals and call some people out...not because i think i the big dog, just wanna see how i measure up.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 31 2008, 09:25 AM~10295984
> *yea i cant wait to get to swangin with the locals and call some people out...not because i think i the big dog, just wanna see how i measure up.
> *


<~~~~:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0 ...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 31 2008, 03:34 PM~10299533
> *<~~~~:biggrin:    :cheesy:  :0 ...
> *


oooo snap! :0 
i have a favor to ask of you, can you measure from the top of the axle to the bottom of the frame when the cars locked up in the rear? i wanna compare. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so check it out. here is the lowers mocked up. it seems the bars will hit the frame during a 3 wheel, but not by a lot. so i can clearance that to work. i also ordered 3ft of 1.5 dom to make my uppers, ill take the axle side and adjuster sleeve from the BM upper adjustable and make a new longer frame side with a super pivot. 









































and check it out, all the bushings for the front and chains-n-bolts


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I removed the hump on the frame that was left after removing the stock lower mount to gain a little more room for that reason. It looks better as well, just keeps the lines flowing better without that hump. Still waiting on your cylinders?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah buddy. looks like wanna them there rock crawlers haha...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 1 2008, 09:15 AM~10305872
> *yeah buddy. looks like wanna them there rock crawlers haha...
> *


i was thinking the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

o yeah, so this came in. still don't feel like ill get where im wanting...but o well. 
















next to a 14" stroke


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 1 2008, 10:37 PM~10313039
> *o yeah, so this came in. still don't feel like ill get where im wanting...but o well.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

hows comes i hear no about these arriving???


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

now i cant wait to see this done with those cylinders in the back, :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 8 2008, 02:10 PM~10365227
> *now i cant wait to see this done with those cylinders in the back,  :biggrin:
> *


well don't forget, its being built to lay the frame on the axle, first and for most its a LOWRIDER! second its clean steet swanging  . so the use of telescopics is to be able to have plenty of cylinder while not getting into the package tray. and because of the double colliers i more than likely wont have any springs, just accumulators. i would like to run spring but some times you cant have it all. 
ALSO! i found i need to move my lower trailing arm mounts down and maybe even make a drop bracket for the axle side mount because the trailing arm will be getting into the bushing of the upper bars. AND! i cant use the super pivots on the uppers :angry: there just isn't enough room.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

removed the extended TAs mount cut off the stock Lower TA perch, cut the frame back. made a plate that could be slipped into the new hole and over laps the hole opening inside the frame, welded that in. made another plate that would cover the filled hole, over lap on the front side and is pie cut into the first plate on the back side. 
the suspension can go a lot further before the corner of the car just grazes the frame, it happens just before the brake drum hits the frame. so no big deal really. the problem is the first time i put the reinforcing plate on there it dosnt follow the bowing inward that the stock frame has, so if i could cut a slip in it, press it down and weld it down it should have just enough to not touch at all. 
i think i may notch the cars unibody frame rail to make room for the uppers super pivot. some 1/8 angle iron, then take out the back set out and make a brace on the floor pan.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

guys, that goes to show how clean mark's car really is, blew a 10inch hole in her insides are still together no rust... i cant wait for a weekend cruise.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 8 2008, 06:16 PM~10366464
> *well don't forget, its being built to lay the frame on the axle, first and for most its a LOWRIDER! second its clean steet swanging   .  so the use of telescopics is to be able to have plenty of cylinder while not getting into the package tray. and because of the double colliers i more than likely wont have any springs, just accumulators. i would like to run spring but some times you cant have it all.
> ALSO! i found i need to move my lower trailing arm mounts down and maybe even make a drop bracket for the axle side mount because the trailing arm will be getting into the bushing of the upper bars. AND! i cant use the super pivots on the uppers  :angry:  there just isn't enough room.
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm gettin excited to see your car together man. need more cars with work like this done, maybe it will catch on. tired of seeing cars use half a 16" cylinder with stock arms and dumps out above stock. that aint lowriding!

Now I gotta go out an put some work in on my frame


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Dopeness


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Hard core homie...


----------



## juicyfruit187 (Nov 13, 2007)

looks good bro


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks guys, and dan... i think there something in the woods around my shop that looks just like a wookiee.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

big foot? he shaved last time i saw him.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 17 2008, 01:04 PM~10439047
> *big foot? he shaved last time i saw him.
> *


i guess summer is coming. :dunno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

test fit the a-arms, what a pain to get these in! had to use the port-a-power! gotta have the pinch the saddles back inward on the final assemble. must be to stiff from the reinforcement.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good bro :nicoderm:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 21 2008, 03:57 PM~10468123
> *lookin good bro :nicoderm:
> *


where your lower a-arms a pain to get into place?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Your frame is looking real good Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 12 2007, 08:46 PM~7891022
> *THANKS for all the good comments so far guys
> i finished the perches for the most part. plated on the inside, extra plates in there to. and a plate on the front.  beefy.
> 
> ...


nice work bro .........were can i get the hand?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 21 2008, 07:25 PM~10470182
> *where your lower a-arms a pain to get into place?
> *


 :yessad: i didnt have much problems with the driver side, but the passenger side was really tough.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fantasma loco_@Apr 23 2008, 12:01 PM~10485133
> *nice work bro .........were can i get the hand?
> *


gonna have to go back to the 90s and get the police academe "hand-cuffs" :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

chains. dont know, should i have put the front suspension together before i made the mounts?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 26 2008, 01:50 PM~10509407
> *chains. dont know, should i have put the front suspension together before i made the mounts?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. You need to see how close the top a-arm is from the frame, and move the mount on the frame higher so the chain doesn't bind when the suspension is compressed.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 26 2008, 02:06 PM~10509485
> *Yes.  You need to see how close the top a-arm is from the frame, and move the mount on the frame higher so the chain doesn't bind when the suspension is compressed.
> *


damn it! i knew this would happen. i welded to much before i thought...maybe i shouldn't just yet. also the chain moves smooth when its fully compressed. the mounts are not directly on top of one another.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

hows it commin :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Box tubing chain mounts are :thumbsdown: They bend the bolts to easy. weld a 1/4" plate on the inside of each side the bolt goes through. It will help.  You might even be able to use 3/8"


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 30 2008, 12:14 PM~10541866
> *Box tubing chain mounts are  :thumbsdown:  They bend the bolts to easy.  weld a 1/4" plate on the inside of each side the bolt goes through.  It will help.    You might even be able to use 3/8"
> *


other than 2x2x.250 what else is there :dunno: not a lot of ways to mount a chain that i can see. also the bolts are 1/2"


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Apr 30 2008, 11:14 AM~10541273
> *hows it commin  :biggrin:
> *


its not, i dont know what ball joint to use. i can get ahold of jess of ron at black magic, i dont trust the other dude that picks up the phone because he sends me the wrong shit.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 30 2008, 04:04 PM~10542664
> *other than 2x2x.250 what else is there  :dunno: not a lot of ways to mount a chain that i can see. also the bolts are 1/2"
> *



Check my topic after this weekend and you will see my chain mounts.  It can bend a 1/2" bolt. :0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 30 2008, 03:23 PM~10543297
> *Check my topic after this weekend and you will see my chain mounts.    It can bend a 1/2" bolt.  :0
> *


ok, my eyes will be peeled for this :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Any more progress bro?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@May 11 2008, 06:13 AM~10627331
> *Any more progress bro?
> *


just been playing around. i put the cross shafts in the a-arms, cut off the chain mounts, did some heres and theres. 

found a problem with the a-arms mounting, with the wrapping on the top of the frame it has cause the a-arm to sit on the frame when its on its perch. :angry: so ill need to drill some spacers to get it off the frame and to go that far i still need all my ball joints.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 30 2008, 05:23 PM~10543297
> *Check my topic after this weekend and you will see my chain mounts.    It can bend a 1/2" bolt.  :0
> *


I know i snapped several grade 8's :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

arrrrr, this car is aggravating! learning experience for sure, right now im fighting with the upper a-arm perches. from all the reinforcements on the inside of the perch i have weld that needs to be ground down so the nut can sit flush inside of there. then some where in the mix the one perch is not equal on both sides and the cross shaft doesn't fit flush :uh: :uh: 
i feel like someone told me that the a-arm would move on its slide adjustments if i didn't weld some washer down? also i have been thinking of doing a GM type perch, but not until now does it sound like a more doable route.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:werd: ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Aug 12 2008, 01:14 PM~11325016
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 12 2008, 08:48 PM~11328553
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
when did this happen


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Any new updates???


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 11 2008, 07:37 AM~10627418
> *just been playing around. i put the cross shafts in the a-arms, cut off the chain mounts, did some heres and theres.
> 
> found a problem with the a-arms mounting, with the wrapping on the top of the frame it has cause the a-arm to sit on the frame when its on its perch.  :angry:  so ill need to drill some spacers to get it off the frame and to go that far  i still need all my ball joints.
> *



Mine sit on the frame also!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 19 2008, 08:15 PM~11129179
> *arrrrr, this car is aggravating!  learning experience for sure, right now im fighting with the upper a-arm perches. from all the reinforcements on the inside of the perch i have weld that needs to be ground down so the nut can sit flush inside of there. then some where in the mix the one perch is not equal on both sides and the cross shaft doesn't fit flush  :uh:  :uh:
> i feel like someone told me that the a-arm would move on its slide adjustments if i didn't weld some washer down? also i have been thinking of doing a GM type perch, but not until now does it sound like a more doable  route.
> *



When we first installed the a-arms mine slid all the way back due to it hitting the cylinder when i dumped the front end. We ground down the cross shaft and it clears the cylinder when locked up or dumped. We used a cheater bar and an impact wrench and they have not moved since.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 16 2008, 10:01 AM~11358400
> *Any new updates???
> *


nothing but problems. all the reinforcing i did to the perches has made it hard to get the nuts under there, so i have had to do alot, and still alot more grinding to make sure the nuts sit flush. then the one cross back, when it sits on the mounts one end has a gap between it and the mount, shaped like a wedge. :uh:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 17 2008, 07:36 PM~11366645
> *nothing but problems. all the reinforcing i did to the perches has made it hard to get the nuts under there, so i have had to do alot, and still alot more grinding to make sure the nuts sit flush. then the one cross back, when it sits on the mounts one end has a gap between it and the mount, shaped like a wedge.  :uh:
> *


Hang in there bro..Once its all done you'll be happy...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 18 2008, 06:35 PM~11375715
> *Hang in there bro..Once its all done you'll be happy...
> *


bring your car over so i can see what im missing by not having mine done. :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 18 2008, 08:20 PM~11376116
> *bring your car over so i can see what im missing by not having mine done.  :biggrin:
> *


I'll pm you address so you can take a little road trip to Illinois so you can check it out.. :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 18 2008, 07:20 PM~11376116
> *bring your car over so i can see what im missing by not having mine done.  :biggrin:
> *



its not the same as putting your own together the first time!

I know how it is when u get so frustrated and that makes u not want to work on it.so nothing gets done. I'm finally finishing up blazer frame,cutting, tapping holes I plated over,planning routes for new brake/fule lines,etc, looks like you and me did about the same things to em, so i feel your pain.But I'd much rather have the custom work that will last than a plain jane ghetto wrap that will be breaking parts and have nothing much extra to offer. Hows the 4 link working out??


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 23 2008, 12:56 PM~11419221
> *its not the same as putting your own together the first time!
> 
> I know how it is when u get so frustrated and that makes u not want to work on it.so nothing gets done.  I'm finally finishing up blazer frame,cutting, tapping holes I plated over,planning routes for new brake/fule lines,etc, looks like you and me did about the same things to em, so i feel your pain.But I'd much rather have the custom work that will last than a plain jane ghetto wrap that will be breaking parts and have nothing much extra to offer. Hows the 4 link working out??
> *


i took the 4-link out and put in leaf springs. :cheesy: naa but for real, i FINALY! got my parts from BM and was going to work on it this weekend but had to turn into a mobile mechanic, so that took my time this weekend. working on your own dont pay the bills i guess. 
ill post pics when i get the uppers mocked in. wheres your build thread on your links?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

there will be progress this weekend fo sho


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

took the 2x2 box i had for the chains, cut them, and this is what i came up with. not finished just showing where im going with it. watcha all think?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

hey you interested in them analog guages? Im scrappin that car saturday. LMK


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 4 2008, 09:17 PM~11521943
> *hey you interested in them analog guages? Im scrappin that car saturday. LMK
> *


for sure homie, how about the trim piece where the buttons would have been? shoot me a pm with what you want for it.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 4 2008, 07:15 PM~11519865
> *took the 2x2 box i had for the chains, cut them, and this is what i came up with. not finished just showing where im going with it. watcha all think?
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good, but with the edges rounded you don't have much flat area sitting on the frame. Maybe have to do about 4 or 5 passe4s with the welder.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 5 2008, 04:41 AM~11524402
> *Looks good, but with the edges rounded you don't have much flat area sitting on the frame.  Maybe have to do about 4 or 5 passe4s with the welder.
> *


yea i figured i would have to do some passes. might take the grinder to the back side and flatten it some.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 5 2008, 06:28 PM~11529371
> *yea i figured i would have to do some passes.  might take the grinder to the back side and flatten it some. *


That sounds like the better plan. Good to see you making some more progress.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 5 2008, 07:54 PM~11530491
> *That sounds like the better plan. Good to see you making some more progress.
> *


speaking of progress. me and dutn put in some work. its good to have a pusher around, i eye ball stuff waaay to much and demand a second opinion. which is why it takes me soooo long. 
uppers are made to length and installed.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookin good


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

made the frame attachments for the lowers mounts. anybody have some opinions on this part? i dont plan to keep the cross bar because i dont know how high i could build a hoop before it would hit the floor pan and the drive shaft not hit it while staying under the body :dunno: but should i add extra bracing on these mounts? 









here is the finished product for the chain mount, i also drilled them for 9/16 bolt after dan said they fit a 3/8 chain.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats 2x2x1/4" tube right? If so you should be good. You already have the cross bar triangulated where it meets the frame. If your in doubt just gusset the area in the middle of the outboard side of the lower T/A mount with a plate. That would give you the most weld surface to prevent bending or failure of the welds.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 7 2008, 08:49 PM~11543444
> *Thats 2x2x1/4" tube right? If so you should be good. You already have the cross bar triangulated where it meets the frame. If your in doubt just gusset the area in the middle of the outboard side of the lower T/A mount with a plate. That would give you the most weld surface to prevent bending or failure of the welds.
> *


yep, its 2x2x1/4. here some paint work, is this what your saying? i thought of doing this, but was being talked out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Exactly. You could use 1/8" even. If you do it I would weld it in the middle of the tube, rather than the top or bottom.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 8 2008, 08:35 AM~11546570
> *Exactly. You could use 1/8" even. If you do it I would weld it in the middle of the tube, rather than the top or bottom.
> *


yea, only thing is, thats where the access hole for the nut is. i have thought of plating over that and making a new hole on the under side. :dunno: just so it wouldnt be a pain to deal with.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I wasn't thinking about that. If you put an access hole on the bottom side of the tube it would be easier to assemble and disassemble. You could plate on the top and keep your side access hole, you wouldn't lose much strength. I would sleave the tube where the nut goes in to keep from dropping it inside if you stay with the side access.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 8 2008, 08:55 PM~11553059
> *I wasn't thinking about that. If you put an access hole on the bottom side of the tube it would be easier to assemble and disassemble. You could plate on the top and keep your side access hole, you wouldn't lose much strength. I would sleave the tube where the nut goes in to keep from dropping it inside if you stay with the side access.
> *


i also dont want to make more work for my self, or create a water pocket. so im malling it over


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well theses are made. i just need to finish clearing the a-arms and ill be able to set up the chains. 
whats the best way to do that? should i put the suspension at full lock, put the chains on and subtract a link? or should i put a "shim" between the frame and a-arm so they just dont meet and then weld the chains in tight from there?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

the lincoln might. might. come out of the garage next summer. as long as i keep pushing marks ass.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 11 2008, 12:04 PM~11576487
> *the lincoln might. might. come out of the garage next summer. as long as i keep pushing marks ass.
> *


isnt it odd that i have to push you to come out for you to push me? thats one nasty cycle! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 10 2008, 10:45 PM~11572534
> *well theses are made. i just need to finish clearing the a-arms and ill be able to set up the chains.
> whats the best way to do that? should i put the suspension at full lock, put the chains on and subtract a link? or should i put a "shim" between the frame and a-arm so they just dont meet and then weld the chains in tight from there?
> *


I have chains on the front of my Towncar but I don't use them to stop the suspension, there just there as damage control if the balljoint fails. The NAPA H.D. ball joints have held up well for 3 summers now. I would say the shimming idea sounds best so you don't take away more lock up than needed. I like the mounts you made nice and clean looking.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 11 2008, 08:47 PM~11581168
> *I have chains on the front of my Towncar but I don't use them to stop the suspension, there just there as damage control if the balljoint fails. The NAPA H.D. ball joints have held up well for 3 summers now. I would say the shimming idea sounds best so you don't take away more lock up than needed. I like the mounts you made nice and clean looking.
> *


You want the chain to stop the suspension, by doing this you WON'T have any failures. It also takes alot of stress off your top a-arm and ball-joint.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 11 2008, 08:47 PM~11581168
> *I like the mounts you made nice and clean looking.
> *


thanks, Tims mounts inspired me.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 11 2008, 08:53 PM~11581240
> *You want the chain to stop the suspension, by doing this you WON'T have any failures. It also takes alot of stress off your top a-arm and ball-joint.
> *


how do you set yours up tho? i see a lincoln in your avi... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 12 2008, 02:38 PM~11585984
> *thanks, Tims mounts inspired me.
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 12 2008, 12:39 PM~11585993
> *how do you set yours up tho? i see a lincoln in your avi... :biggrin:
> *


Just leave about a 1/4 inch of space before the top a-arm hits anything. The chain will stretch over time so keep an eye on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: 

wonder how it will work out later when i use the other arms...hmmm. ill deal with that later. i just want this thing together. 


i need to figure out what to do about the bridge for the back. 
do i re-do the buckets? so i can run spring...
just run accums? no spring?
if i make i possible to add more coil i can add coil to get better lock up just for the PIT.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 11 2008, 09:53 PM~11581240
> *You want the chain to stop the suspension, by doing this you WON'T have any failures. It also takes alot of stress off your top a-arm and ball-joint.
> *


I know. I'm just too lazy to do any more work on the bucket. I'll do it on the Bonny for sure though.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

better than nothing. plus every little positive gives me more motivation. 
plated on the top of the lower TA mounts. i didn't cut the center of the bar yet because im waiting to do something about the bridge. 

















what would you guys do about the bridge? 
spring buckets? i think they squeaked because the upper TAs where not equal, which would have pulled the axle to one side. in turn put the cylinders into the buckets. ill have to re-read all OUTHOPU and mines brain storming to remember why i was abandoning that. 
just not hyped about running accums. :uh:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 15 2008, 08:27 PM~11609829
> *better than nothing. plus every little positive gives me more motivation.
> plated on the top of the lower TA mounts. i didn't cut the center of the bar yet because im waiting to do something about the bridge.
> 
> ...


Who needs accums if you are gonna bag it...lol. I like the front end mock-up.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Sep 15 2008, 08:46 PM~11611198
> *Who needs accums if you are gonna bag it...lol.  I like the front end mock-up.
> *


 :biggrin: wouldnt that be a bizarre twist of advents.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Coils equal cylinders traveling upward too far and hitting the rear deck when the coils compress....

I have all but given up on the idea of running coils, but I'm still not thrilled about running accumulators myself.

Hows the pinion angle with that mock up?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 16 2008, 09:05 PM~11620936
> *Coils equal cylinders traveling upward too far and hitting the rear deck when the coils compress....
> 
> I have all but given up on the idea of running coils, but I'm still not thrilled about running accumulators myself.
> ...


i think it looks good. down or up. it should ride out fine. 
i measured it all out and to do what i want the cylinder would be about an inch from the deck :uh: so no coils for me. but i think from 0-21 inches between the axle and frame will make me happy.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i put a gusset on the uppers mount. and put another little side plate on it. i cut some 3/8 plate to fill the area cut out for the buckets. man my plasma struggles to cut 3/8. i drilled a center hole, cut a strip of steel, measured the length, put a bolt in the center an the plasma on the out side edge, worked well and made a nice fine line for the most part. 
what in the word do i do about chain mounts? because i dont see this thing doing a standing 3 wheel with the suspension not locking out to make the upper TA act like a chain.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It should do 3 without any chains. My towncar only has 12 batteries and will power 3 with a tall stack of coils and 12" cylinders with no chains. My uppers don't bottom out either. 

21" of lift is cool considering it will still lay. I'm still being greedy and trying to find a way to get more somewhere around 26-28" is my goal.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 17 2008, 09:46 PM~11631021
> *It should do 3 without any chains. My towncar only has 12 batteries and will power 3 with a tall stack of coils and 12" cylinders with no chains. My uppers don't bottom out either.
> 
> 21" of lift is cool considering it will still lay. I'm still being greedy and trying to find a way to get more somewhere around 26-28" is my goal.
> *


maybe she will 3 with out the chains. but i think i should make it possible to put chains on. either to limit the cylinders from topping out and just in case. 

so whats your plan, 3" OD cylinders with 3 stages. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 17 2008, 11:10 PM~11631308
> *maybe she will 3 with out the chains. but i think i should make it possible to put chains on. either to limit the cylinders from topping out and just in case.
> 
> so whats your plan, 3" OD cylinders with 3 stages.  :biggrin:
> *


Never hurts to have options. 

If I can get a 3 stage built for my application hell ya.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

here are the filler plates thus far, i want to weld them in from the under side opposed to cutting them down and putting them inside the hole. or would anybody think other wise?
2.5 center hole. the cylinders are 2" OD.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

should be perfect id run a donut on the cylkinder aswell just to stop any poke thro


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

iight, i decided to cut all the bucket out. took a lot to get the weld ground down and the ring out. but they fit in there nice and tight, ill put the rear back in before i weld them so i can make sure they are copacetic with the cylinders. then ill bevel them, turn the welder up and burn em in.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

good man, good man. glad your moving with out me. next weekend im down.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2008, 08:14 AM~11673855
> *good man, good man. glad your moving with out me. next weekend im down.
> *


getting a little done last time and sprung a lot of motivation. :biggrin: we will see if your down next weekend...we see :scrutinize: maybe ill be putting the body on then :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 23 2008, 03:12 PM~11675981
> *getting a little done last time and sprung a lot of motivation.  :biggrin: we will see if your down next weekend...we see  :scrutinize:  maybe ill be putting the body on then  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yeah right you will probably cut the frame in half and reweld first. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

i was hoping for some paint action.... then maybe the bODY what u figure on wheels yet son?!? 14"? yes.. say say yes


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 23 2008, 02:34 PM~11676731
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yeah right you will probably cut the frame in half and reweld first.  :biggrin:
> *


*O SNAP! *


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

plugs burned in, lookin together again. made the donuts for the Telescopics. 
it will have a few inches more once together. 








AND still lay the frame on the axle. 

























taking pictures of a lot of nothing makes me feel accomplished. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 23 2008, 02:44 PM~11676830
> *i was hoping for some paint action.... then maybe the bODY  what u figure on wheels yet son?!? 14"? yes.. say say yes
> *


paint....paint ....PAINT!? WE DONT NEED NO STINKING PAINT, ill just rust the guys. 
13s, i thought you new... this shits gangsta in a corn field.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

frames lookin real nice mark


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 10 2008, 09:45 PM~11572534
> *well theses are made. i just need to finish clearing the a-arms and ill be able to set up the chains.
> whats the best way to do that? should i put the suspension at full lock, put the chains on and subtract a link? or should i put a "shim" between the frame and a-arm so they just dont meet and then weld the chains in tight from there?
> 
> ...



Just noticed these. I like em.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

yes paint son. think it may happen????


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 23 2008, 06:53 PM~11679888
> *frames lookin real nice mark
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 23 2008, 08:49 PM~11679839
> *paint....paint ....PAINT!? WE DONT NEED NO STINKING PAINT, ill just rust the guys.
> 13s, i thought you new... this shits gangsta in a corn field.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Good call, 14"s would be an insult to your efforts.
Set that body on, you'll feel better seeing your ride looking like a car again instead of a jigsaw puzzle. I've lost count of how many times I've put mine on and taken it off.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 24 2008, 07:48 PM~11690601
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Good call, 14"s would be an insult to your efforts.
> ...


for real. :biggrin: the 13s look straight on your townie. so imma try, if they look to much like balloons. ill change em. but not if i can help it. 
so give me your opinion on the area where the stock uppers used to be mounted. should i cut all of it out? cut the part that links the rails together and put in some tubing? heavy angle iron and put some gussets off of it down to the frame where the old trailing arm bridge was? cant decide :dunno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 24 2008, 01:39 PM~11686823
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 thanks for the props chaddy and cutty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 24 2008, 01:14 PM~11686620
> *yes paint son. think it may happen????
> *


what exactly may happen?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 24 2008, 08:11 PM~11690811
> *for real.  :biggrin:  the 13s look straight on your townie. so imma try, if they look to much like balloons. ill change em. but not if i can help it.
> so give me your opinion on the area where the stock uppers used to be mounted. should i cut all of it out? cut the part that links the rails together and put in some tubing? heavy angle iron and put some gussets off of it down to the frame where the old trailing arm bridge was? cant decide  :dunno:
> *


I would cut that section out frame rail to frame rail and weld in some 2x2 box personally then run your beads along the perches.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 24 2008, 07:12 PM~11690820
> *thanks for the props chaddy and cutty.  :thumbsup:
> *


What color you going with when its all said and done?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 25 2008, 07:31 AM~11694273
> *What color you going with when its all said and done?
> *


semi gloss or whats called "chassis black". i dont know if i wanna color it. i could be more up keep than i want and would require chroming the suspension. but if i do it will be from the same color code the car is painted.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Sep 24 2008, 10:56 PM~11692668
> *I would cut that section out frame rail to frame rail and weld in some 2x2 box personally then run your beads along the perches.
> *


this is the idea me and Dutn have kicked around. but it would involve some 2x2 gussets down to the lower TA area. just dont know if i want to hack throw the perch because its heavily reinforced.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Today, i cleaned up under the a-arm perch. so the nuts now sit nicely in there. then welded up the upper TAs. nothing major that was picture worth, just keeping the ball rolling.  also found that when tightend down like the car was being assembled, the drivers side cross shaft lays out flat. :happysad:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

good man, progress . thats what im talking about yo. i would be down for this weekend, but im going to try and get the dime back up and running


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

looking good. I would def put the chain mounts on the frame even if you havnt decide on usin em yet.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well, been brain storming the bridge thing. so, kinda thought i could use some 2x2. to just past the gussets, then plate the gusset up to the frame and to the 2x2. i dont really know if all this is really needed?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Here is some work. cut out the section and put in some 2x2, i like it. its mounted flush on the top side (didnt get any pics) but i still need to fill a gap or two. some small things and it will be done, think i may plate where the stock TA bridge was on the frame. 
cut the lower TA center bar out, kinda wondering what i should do with the ends. 
o yea, knocked down two trees today as well...makes for some winter time heat. :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 27 2008, 05:58 PM~11715709
> *Here is some work. cut out the section and put in some 2x2, i like it. its mounted flush on the top side (didnt get any pics) but i still need to fill a gap or two. some small things and it will be done, think i may plate where the stock TA bridge was on the frame.
> cut the lower TA center bar out, kinda wondering what i should do with the ends .
> o yea, knocked down two trees today as well...makes for some winter time heat.  :cheesy:
> *


I would cut the ends on an angle and cap them, if possible use the same degree cut as the other tube end just to keep it symetrical.

The 2x2 looks much cleaner defintetly a good move.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 27 2008, 11:11 PM~11717927
> *I would cut the ends on an angle and cap them, if possible use the same degree cut as the other tube end just to keep it symetrical.
> 
> The 2x2 looks much cleaner defintetly a good move.
> *


here are two ideas. 

















thanks for the props on the frame bridge. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 26 2008, 09:42 AM~11705410
> *good man, progress . thats what im talking about yo. i would be down for this weekend, but im going to try and get the dime back up and running
> *


i thought you was doing the camping thing, or was that last weekend?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the second version. It should still be plenty strong. It would look cool if you plated the whole end then bored a hole for the bolt and sleeve it with some tubing to keep the water and junk out. Looks like your getting real close to being done with fab work and are about ready for final detailing of the welds. Keep at it man and you'll be riding before you know it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 28 2008, 10:03 PM~11723930
> *I like the second version. It should still be plenty strong. It would look cool if you plated the whole end then bored a hole for the bolt and sleeve it with some tubing to keep the water and junk out. Looks like your getting real close to being done with fab work and are about ready for final detailing of the welds. Keep at it man and you'll be riding before you know it.
> *


 :scrutinize: whats wrong with my welds. 
i like the first one because its not a lot of work :biggrin: i would cap any style off tho.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 28 2008, 11:11 PM~11724008
> *:scrutinize: whats wrong with my welds.
> i like the first one because its not a lot of work :biggrin:  i would cap any style off tho.
> *


I was just meaning molding the rest of the frame. The first one is what I originally was describing but you went and made it all fancy on me with the second one. Either one will work and look good, but we both know which one will look better.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 29 2008, 02:30 PM~11729608
> *I was just meaning molding the rest of the frame. The first one is what I originally was describing but you went and made it all fancy on me with the second one. Either one will work and look good, but we both know which one will look better.
> *


im not sure i do. :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you given any though about your exhaust/mufflers? If your tight on space the second choice may make a difference it routing the exhaust tubing.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 29 2008, 09:04 PM~11733574
> *Have you given any though about your exhaust/mufflers? If your tight on space the second choice may make a difference it routing the exhaust tubing.
> *


yea, i was thinking this, it wouldnt be much, i couldnt think even an inch.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

filled the gaps, looks bad on camera, not so bad in person.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

capped. need to put some gussets back on the spring pockets that i removed, i dont think they matter but i want em there just because. 
so i think all i have left is putting the chain mounts on. :0 then she is ready for paint. 

















o yeah, wood.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

im still fighting with the front end. camber, lock up, and chains. :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Man you got to throw some 13"s on there. Rollers always look more impressive on 13"s.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 2 2008, 05:15 PM~11762604
> *Man you got to throw some 13"s on there. Rollers always look more impressive on 13"s.
> *


hey, could you do me a favor. i need a measurement from your lincoln. with the car locked up in the front, from the ground to the cross member, and from the wheel center to the ground. im trying to scope my lock up, trying to make a final move on putting the chains on.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll try to get it for you by tomorrow night.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 2 2008, 04:15 PM~11762604
> *Man you got to throw some 13"s on there. Rollers always look more impressive on 13"s.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

hell yeah man, looks awesome,


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

put the chains on, then got started on the paint. first we sanded it and wire wheeled. then marin clean. after that we prepped it with metal ready. which left this crazy white color and gold under neath. then we rolled two coats of por-15 on.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

:0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 4 2008, 07:11 PM~11779162
> *:0
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i think im going to have to go ahead and agree. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 4 2008, 09:22 PM~11779963
> *i think im going to have to go ahead and agree.  :biggrin:
> *


Looks real good, quit thinking and start putting it back together. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 4 2008, 09:24 PM~11779972
> *Looks real good, quit thinking and start putting it back together. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im trying. i just need to break down the suspension and paint it all. fiz a leak on the engine and she should be ready to be put back together!
so when you guys did lincolns, and they had a bad body mount or two you just used some thick rubber mat?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

looks GREAT.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 5 2008, 03:50 PM~11784071
> *looks GREAT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 4 2008, 10:24 PM~11779972
> *Looks real good, quit thinking and start putting it back together. :biggrin:
> *


agreed,if they had an award for most effort put into a frame you win hands down, i know it was helll,but damn look at it now, looking good bro


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

it has been a min man, but its getting there. we will have it back together soon! im working on next weekend, not this coming but next. hopefully more progress!! shit looks way awesome


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 6 2008, 03:30 PM~11793842
> *it has been a min man, but its getting there. we will have it back together soon! im working on next weekend, not this coming but next. hopefully more progress!! shit looks way awesome
> *


while your work on working on it, ill be working on it. :biggrin:


----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 4 2008, 07:21 PM~11778905
> *put the chains on, then got started on the paint. first we sanded it and wire wheeled. then marin clean. after that we prepped it with metal ready. which left this crazy white color and gold under neath. then we rolled two coats of por-15 on.
> 
> 
> ...


with rolling on the por 15 how well does it turn out, does it dry pretty flat and smooth?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 5 2008, 07:44 AM~11782026
> *:biggrin:  im trying. i just need to break down the suspension and paint it all. fiz a leak on the engine and she should be ready to be put back together!
> so when you guys did lincolns, and they had a bad body mount or two you just used some thick rubber mat?
> *


Yes we make our own body mounts, they sell sheet rubber. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Oct 6 2008, 04:10 PM~11794305
> *with rolling on the por 15 how well does it turn out, does it dry pretty flat and smooth?
> *


yes. its kinda reminds me of powder coat. but it really should effect the total out come because your supposed to put a top coat of something on it because its not good with UV. so ill be putting some por15 self etching primer on it and then chassis black. its rolls on nice. the better care you take when you put it on the better the out come. but like i said. you will be or should be putting something over it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 6 2008, 04:22 PM~11794411
> *Yes we make our own body mounts, they sell sheet rubber. :biggrin:
> *


please hit me with some info on this. how you made them, never have problems? where do i get the rubber how thick. and what if only a few bodys mounts are marginally bad. do you just use a flat peace or do you do something about how the stock mounts have a set that goes down into the frame? because i recall alot of mine are decent but some seem to have the metal rusted and pulled off. 
a lot of the dudes some a panther body forum are putting on some universal urethane with a washer they have made to center them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

frame looks killer mane :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ixtlizolotl_@Oct 6 2008, 06:56 PM~11795861
> *frame looks killer mane :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, props on your young gun build up. :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 6 2008, 06:40 PM~11795674
> *please hit me with some info on this. how you made them, never have problems? where do i get the rubber how thick. and what if only a few bodys mounts are marginally bad.  do you just use a flat peace or do you do something about how the stock mounts have a set that goes down into the frame? because i recall alot of mine are decent but some seem to have the metal rusted and pulled off.
> a lot of the dudes some a panther body forum are putting on some universal urethane with a washer they have made to center them.
> *


It comes in about every size you can think of, we just got 1 inch, you can use a hole saw if you want them round or a razorblade and cut them square. Just drill a hole through it and put the factory bottom on it. We didn't worry about anything going down into the frame or any washer or sleeve, once it's tightened down it can't go anywhere.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 6 2008, 08:05 PM~11796691
> *It comes in about every size you can think of, we just got 1 inch, you can use a hole saw if you want them round or a razorblade and cut them square. Just drill a hole through it and put the factory bottom on it. We didn't worry about anything going down into the frame or any washer or sleeve, once it's tightened down it can't go anywhere.
> *


cool man. i have spend some time looking and cant come up with a place for the rubber. :dunno: urethane, but no rubber.
thanks for the info btw. 
im going to the body supply shop tomorrow and get me some por15 self etching and chassis black. need to pic up a pinion seal as well. also take off the e-brake. :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 4 2008, 07:21 PM~11778905
> *put the chains on, then got started on the paint. first we sanded it and wire wheeled. then marin clean. after that we prepped it with metal ready. which left this crazy white color and gold under neath. then we rolled two coats of por-15 on.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

i thought you said while i was making time you would be working on it?


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

There is a place here in Seymour called General Rubber they may have some sheet material for sale. I can get the number if you are interested


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 9 2008, 02:08 PM~11823330
> *i thought you said while i was making time you would be working on it?
> *


i have been saving progress pictures this week. taking pictures of pinion seals, e-brake cable removal, sanding, preparing ect ect. isnt that fun
look to see for a rolling chassis at the end of the weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghettoblaster_@Oct 9 2008, 07:36 PM~11826300
> *There is a place here in Seymour called General Rubber they may have some sheet material for sale.  I can get the number if you are interested
> *


that would be helpfull.

whats the rubber called? there's different types, wanna make sure i can get the same consistency.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 5 2008, 08:44 AM~11782026
> *:biggrin:  im trying. i just need to break down the suspension and paint it all. fiz a leak on the engine and she should be ready to be put back together!
> so when you guys did lincolns, and they had a bad body mount or two you just used some thick rubber mat?
> *



use a hockey puck.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Oct 9 2008, 10:38 PM~11827951
> *use a hockey puck.
> *


well they are 1" thick and 3" in diameter, but im willing to believe are stiffer than my stock mounts by far.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

only reason i made mention, was cus my brother did it to his 66 chevelle malibu, but that was a drag car...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well, its all painted up with chassis black... cant say im so pleased im going to poop my self. but it will serve its purpose. should be durable and lasting. next one im just spray. maybe next time i tear back into this one ill color match and chrome. but for now, its something i can drive anytime. 
there wont be a roller this weekend. paint takes 3-4 days to cure to its hardest.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Oct 5 2008, 04:50 PM~11784071
> *looks GREAT.
> *


x2 for sure one of the best frame build ups


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 11 2008, 02:13 PM~11838663
> *x2 for sure one of the best frame build ups
> *


dang, thanks. :biggrin: i still feel like its half assed. maybe thats just because im no 100% satisfied with the paint. but at any rate i appreciate the complement :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ttt with paint work sucks monkey nuts


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so, its as good as it gets. its been drying all week, takes for ever. dont want to rush putting it back together if its going to take alot of paint damage.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's official. I now envy you.  

I'll be happy as hell to see mine that far.

Good job man, I'm looking foreward to seeing the body back on.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

hell yeah! looks awesome man. closer and closer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Nice to see it in color finally


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

took today to get the shop a little more cleaned up. fired up the stove and put the a-arms over it. still trying to dry them out because i scuffed them down and sprayed them with some rustolem. so ones thats all dry ill put it all together. so just doing small things till then.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

update? you get anywhere this weekend main?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 20 2008, 03:09 PM~11920023
> *update? you get anywhere this weekend main?
> *


watched paint dry. :happysad: i had a lot of wedding stuff this weekend. so that absorbed all my time. but tonight i was out there. got the lower a-arms on, and the trailing arms. just need some bolts for the uppers though. 
little nickle and dime stuff im sure.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 20 2008, 07:16 PM~11922113
> *watched paint dry.  :happysad:  i had a lot of wedding stuff this weekend. so that absorbed all my time. but tonight i was out there. got the lower a-arms on, and the trailing arms. just need some bolts for the uppers though.
> little nickle and dime stuff  im sure.
> *


Thats is a long lost saying for me. Its $50 & $100 these days. I can't believe how much it costs for stupid shit now.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 20 2008, 09:08 PM~11924554
> *Thats is a long lost saying for me. Its $50 & $100 these days. I can't believe how much it costs for stupid shit now.
> *


 :roflmao: 
but yeah shit cost to damn much


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

just dropped some paper on all braided russell brake line. front lines will be 14" long. 3/8banjo to 3/8 24 sae. the rear is a 24" line with a adapter on the frame and a tee on the axle. ill just play with it to get the line to coil right. 
just need to order the autofab tranny mount, and spruce up the engine...which by the way had a gnarly mouse nest on the intake, even had a snake skin in there...so its ither a odd mouse or a dead mouse. 

so.....14s or 13s :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

On my grand prix the brake line ran down the frame rail stopped at the lower TA and went rubber hose to the TA and there is was hard line and mrhardline made clamps the went on the trainig arm and held the line, at the axle it jumped back to rubber line and conected to the TEE which was solid mounted to the rearend allowing full travel of the rear suspention with no worries of binding or with out the sightly line in mid air frame to axle ...just a thougt

work looks good btw


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 1 2008, 04:22 PM~12034343
> *On my grand prix the brake line ran down the frame rail stopped at the lower TA and went rubber hose to the TA and there is was hard line and mrhardline made clamps the went on the trainig arm and held the line, at the axle it jumped back to rubber line and conected to the TEE which was solid mounted to the rearend allowing full travel of the rear suspention with no worries of binding or with out the sightly line in mid air frame to axle ...just a thougt
> 
> work looks good btw
> *


yea, outhopu was telling me about this. im going to rock it gettho for now with my huge line :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 1 2008, 06:22 PM~12034343
> *On my grand prix the brake line ran down the frame rail stopped at the lower TA and went rubber hose to the TA and there is was hard line and mrhardline made clamps the went on the trainig arm and held the line, at the axle it jumped back to rubber line and conected to the TEE which was solid mounted to the rearend allowing full travel of the rear suspention with no worries of binding or with out the sightly line in mid air frame to axle ...just a thougt
> 
> work looks good btw
> *



My frame has the same set up. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 2 2008, 06:38 AM~12037728
> *My frame has the same set up.  :biggrin:
> *


post a picture.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 2 2008, 09:35 AM~12037981
> *post a picture.
> *




what my friend means to say tim is


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Still waiting for some pics with 13"s as a roller. :nicoderm:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 4 2008, 09:10 PM~12063085
> *Still waiting for some pics with 13"s as a roller.  :nicoderm:
> *


o shit, you sent me some 13s? sweeeet :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Come on one of your friends has to have a spare set you could borrow. :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 4 2008, 10:20 PM~12064253
> *Come on one of your friends has to have a spare set you could borrow.  :cheesy:
> *


my friends are mini truckers... i started on air, go figure.
are you not my friend :cheesy: whos your buddy


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 4 2008, 11:53 PM~12064926
> *my friends are mini truckers... i started on air, go figure.
> are you not my friend  :cheesy:  whos your buddy
> *


For what its worth if you lived an hour away I'd hook you up.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@May 13 2006, 09:25 PM~5424447
> *nice ride. those 2 door town cars are sweet
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 5 2008, 02:13 PM~12071165
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *


its not a town car, but thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

Mark you didnt tell me we were going to put a towncar body on your frame. when was this!?!? jk


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey I'll trade you my T/C body free of charge :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 5 2008, 03:45 PM~12071909
> *its not a town car, but thanks
> *



Do the conversion!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

rollin.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 7 2008, 02:57 PM~12091771
> *Do the conversion!!!!!!!!!!!    :0  :cheesy:
> *


NO!! There can only be one...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 7 2008, 04:32 PM~12092653
> *NO!! There can only be one...
> *


 :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I bet it felt good to see it all bolted back together. Makes you feel like you acomplished something. You close to setting the body back on? She's looking nice man, especially since it's your first time.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 7 2008, 11:57 PM~12096329
> *I bet it felt good to see it all bolted back together. Makes you feel like you acomplished something. You close to setting the body back on? She's looking nice man, especially since it's your first time.
> *


yea, im happy with it. i cant wait for the next one ( i want a caprice) because there is so much ill do different, learned a lot from this build. while not perfect its promising for my first build. 
i didnt fully check for clearance on the rear brake line, i had it on the from in front of the upper TA, well lowered it and *snap* sheered the line right at the fitting. so i need a new line and to angle the frame bracket.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 7 2008, 05:32 PM~12092653
> *NO!! There can only be one...
> *



you beat me too it lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks awesome son! nice job, sorry couldnt be there main.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 8 2008, 07:33 AM~12097502
> *yea, im happy with it. i cant wait for the next one ( i want a caprice) because there is so much ill do different, learned a lot from this build. while not perfect its promising for my first build.
> i didnt fully check for clearance on the rear brake line, i had it on the from in front of the upper TA, well lowered it and *snap* sheered the line right at the fitting . so i need a new line and to angle the frame bracket.
> *


That kind of shit happens to me more than I'd like to admit. Seems like no matter how much thought I put into something theres always a little surprise waiting for me.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 10 2008, 12:11 PM~12112804
> *That kind of shit happens to me more than I'd like to admit. Seems like no matter how much thought I put into something theres always a little surprise waiting for me.
> *


weeeeeelll. looks like ill be doing the super cool run the brake lines on the lower TA trick. 
need 2 braided lines, some 3/16 hard line and couplers. im guessing ill use some 9" lines (smallest i can find in DOT). more money...more time.
how ever i have washed up the engine and tranny, ill be putting on a 4 barrel set up from a 80s pick up. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

lil spray bomb. once i go back out there ill put all the accessories on and install it :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

It's lookin great mark. it will all start to come together now.. Just always remember you have a fucking tank of a frame.. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

OOoOOOoooOOo blue.


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks good Mark.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

engine in :biggrin: 

































need to do the brake line on the rear still. running lower on funds with Christmas coming up. but once thats on i can put it under the car and everything else as far as carb,dist. ect can be handled with the body on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

real nice man i been waiting to see it back under the body


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Nov 21 2008, 05:35 PM~12223833
> *real nice man i been waiting to see it back under the body
> *


that would make a few of us. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 21 2008, 05:33 PM~12223814
> *engine in  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



aaaaaa yeeeaaaahhh!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Your pinion angle looks like it is pointing down too much.  Everything is looking good though. :yes:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks awesome main. let me know when your ready to roll her under. truck can hold for that


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 24 2008, 07:01 AM~12240836
> *Your pinion angle looks like it is pointing down too much.   Everything is looking good though. :yes:
> *


yep, the uppers are not turned out as much as they where during mock. so ill get on that :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 24 2008, 01:18 AM~12240283
> *aaaaaa  yeeeaaaahhh!!!
> *


its coming for orangy fresh, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 24 2008, 08:39 AM~12241184
> *HELL YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks awesome main. let me know when your ready to roll her under. truck can hold for that
> *


 :biggrin: it will be after Christmas unless you buy me some brake lines to finish things up.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 24 2008, 08:06 PM~12247185
> *its coming for orangy fresh,  :0  :biggrin:
> *


You dont want none of it.. :biggrin: :0


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice! Stance looks good.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 24 2008, 07:07 PM~12247202
> *:biggrin:  it will be after Christmas unless you buy me some brake lines to finish things up.
> *


what do you need brake lines for!? cant you just use your foot? or just drag the bumper to a screching hault


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 24 2008, 10:05 PM~12247170
> *yep, the uppers are not turned out as much as they where during mock. so ill get on that  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Chop Chop mofo!!!! :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88+Nov 24 2008, 09:19 PM~12248075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awwwww yeeeaaaaaaa again!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> You dont want none of it.. :biggrin: :0


Awwwww yeeeaaaaaaa again!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:
[/quote]
Dude how do you quote a quote?


You have to be a MOD dont you?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin_@Nov 25 2008, 03:44 PM~12255619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol Nope....I quote the first one I want....copy it.....then hit back and go to the next qoute, hit reply and paste the first quote in.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin good Mark


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 25 2008, 04:19 PM~12255882
> *Lookin good Mark
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Shits looking good mang!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

UPDATES!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

looks good. ttt


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

UPDATES???


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 12 2009, 08:28 PM~12684137
> *UPDATES???
> *


x80 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

right now im waiting on some back ordered stuff to come in around the 26th or next month. 
then ill get the brakes done and body on.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: good job on the progress reports. most people turn a build up into a damn "off topic"


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

put the flex lines on, it moves from lock to lock with out a problem. now i just need to do the hard lining.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Damn looking good bro...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 7 2009, 07:42 PM~12937011
> *Damn looking good bro...
> *


im really wanting this thing to swang this summer, first show Slamology june 21st.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 7 2009, 05:43 PM~12935649
> *put the flex lines on, it moves from lock to lock with out a problem. now i just need to do the hard lining.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 8 2009, 08:01 AM~12940431
> *
> *


 :biggrin: i never got a good look at yours, got any pics?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Looking good


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks good Mark. Much cleaner than the long ass line.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 8 2009, 07:59 PM~12944550
> *Looks good Mark. Much cleaner than the long ass line.
> *


i agree, and i dont have to worry about where the line is going to coil up!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

No doubt.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

hard lines.  bad part i found out two of the fittings have to wrong flare on the insides, so i need to replace them with correct ones.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

we have a projected body on date of Saturday the 21st. :0 weather, and people pending. 
need to slap on a fuel pump, P/S pump, and thermatic plugs. one tie rod end. replace the odd fittings. and ill drop the body on. then distributor and carb...vroom!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

OG wheels! im picking up a set of 175/70s Hankooks from D-cheese


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i always wondered why some ko's have holes in them like that


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2009, 01:22 PM~12983516
> *i always wondered why some ko's have holes in them like that
> *


x2


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2009, 12:22 PM~12983516
> *i always wondered why some ko's have holes in them like that
> *


zenith style, im guessing your supposed to cover them with the chips. which i wanna get a set made with the lincoln emblems in the middle and the castle design around the edge.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 10 2009, 11:46 PM~12967487
> *we have a projected body on date of Saturday the 21st.  :0  weather, and people pending.
> need to slap on a fuel pump, P/S pump, and thermatic plugs. one tie rod end. replace the odd fittings. and ill drop the body on. then distributor and carb...vroom!
> *


awww shit!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 12:33 PM~12983607
> *awww shit!
> *


slamology June 20 or bust!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark+Feb 12 2009, 12:37 PM~12983640-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 be there or be square


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

LOL....I hope my cash flow keeps coming..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah Boy! its game on. was just us taking her off, and us putting her back on. its on like donky kong


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2009, 09:13 AM~13037836
> *yeah Boy!  its game on. was just us taking her off, and us putting her back on. its on like donky kong
> *


iight mannie, bring them long johns and heater, Now is not the time to lock up. :biggrin: going to be cold and dark...


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 10 2009, 09:46 PM~12967487
> *we have a projected body on date of Saturday the 21st.  :0  weather, and people pending.  need to slap on a fuel pump, P/S pump, and thermatic plugs. one tie rod end. replace the odd fittings. and ill drop the body on. then distributor and carb...vroom!*


oh shit! :cheesy:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Feb 12 2009, 11:22 AM~12983516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct...it is for the recessed part where the chip goes, and my understanding is that the hole is there so if/when you want to take the chip off you press it off from the back side through the hole! :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 19 2009, 12:15 PM~13049681
> *oh shit! :cheesy:
> *


date moved to the 20th :0


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

you know! thats how we do man. im going to be layer-ing it for show . damn snow


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Lookin good Mark


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 20 2009, 08:41 AM~13058281
> *Lookin good Mark
> *


thanks, time to juice yours :0


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

body on yet?? or is it still going down tomorrow??

we need pics.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 20 2009, 08:04 PM~13063710
> *body on yet?? or is it still going down tomorrow??
> 
> we need pics.
> *


pics? you want PICS!...........YOU CANT HANDLE THE PICKS

we dropped the body on its side, so its going to the junkyard.























no, but for real. here are a few. we got it dropped down by midnight, so this saturday we need to adjust the body so everything lines up. 

























big thanks to Dutn, dad, and James for being there to help :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2009, 09:22 AM~13067430
> *pics? you want PICS!...........YOU CANT HANDLE THE PICKS
> 
> we dropped the body on its side, so its going to the junkyard.
> ...


Bad ass man... glad to see everything worked out.

you are that much closer.... damn near the final stretch. you already have everything you need for the setup right?

can't wait to see it done and on the bumper :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to see it went back on with no problems.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

bout time!


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

never seen this thread before :cheesy:

nice work


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

feels like we spent 2 days wollering all over the ground.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2009, 05:27 PM~13070132
> *feels like we spent 2 days wollering all over the ground.
> 
> 
> ...



these 2 shots i have been waiting for, are you going to use a full stack in the back?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 21 2009, 04:43 PM~13070187
> *these 2 shots i have been waiting for, are you going to use a full stack in the back?
> *


no spring at all. 22" telescopics. :biggrin: so what you see is about what it will be.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 21 2009, 10:17 AM~13067916
> *. you already have everything you need for the setup right?
> 
> can't wait to see it done and on the bumper    :0
> *


almost i would say, i have a pitbull set up just need the little finishing parts. 

now on with the task of hooking everything back up and making it run on dura spark II and not III.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking good bro


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2009, 07:18 PM~13070330
> *no spring at all. 22" telescopics.  :biggrin:  so what you see is about what it will be.
> *


The ass is going to be even lower with the wires and 175/70's on it. It's definitely going to be sick but you aren't going to be able to drive it if something happens like a bent rear cylinder or something breaks.  



> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2009, 07:24 PM~13070364
> *almost i would say, i have a pitbull set up just need the little finishing parts.
> 
> now on with the task of hooking everything back up and making it run on dura spark II and not III.
> *


I am sure that you will have it running in no time. What is the advantage of the duraspark II vs. the III?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2009, 06:18 PM~13070330
> *no spring at all. 22" telescopics.  :biggrin:  so what you see is about what it will be.
> *



accums? are you going to 3 wheel it?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2009, 06:54 AM~13067494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 21 2009, 08:28 PM~13071504
> *accums? are you going to 3 wheel it?
> *


the living shit out of it. some piston type 2.0" ones from BMH will cover the bill of allowing the car to have some spring. it wont ride like stock so its not so much that it cant get a nice 3.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 21 2009, 06:46 PM~13070794
> *The ass is going to be even lower with the wires and 175/70's on it. It's definitely going to be sick but you aren't going to be able to drive it if something happens like a bent rear cylinder or something breaks.
> I am sure that you will have it running in no time. What is the advantage of the duraspark II vs. the III?
> *


you going to be breaking my shit :scrutinize: but for real, we will see what its like and ill have a plan for problems later. 
i like dura II, it had less crap.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 22 2009, 10:55 AM~13074892
> *the living shit out of it. some piston type 2.0" ones from BMH will cover the bill of allowing the car to have some spring. it wont ride like stock so its not so much that it cant get a nice 3.
> *



well, i for one am excited.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 22 2009, 11:58 AM~13074915
> *you going to be breaking my shit  :scrutinize:  but for real, we will see what its like and ill have a plan for problems later.
> i like dura II, it had less crap.
> *


Hahaha... naw i'm not gonna be breaking your shit... but stuff happens and it is good to have a backup plan.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Feb 22 2009, 01:41 PM~13076528
> *Hahaha... naw i'm not gonna be breaking your shit... but stuff happens and it is good to have a backup plan.
> *


agreed  :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2009, 04:27 PM~13070132
> *feels like we spent 2 days wollering all over the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!!!! Bumper on the ground! :thumbsup: Good progression.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

closer. getting closer.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2009, 04:27 PM~13070132
> *feels like we spent 2 days wollering all over the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2009, 07:22 AM~13067430
> *pics? you want PICS!...........YOU CANT HANDLE THE PICKS
> 
> we dropped the body on its side, so its going to the junkyard.
> ...


Its been a long time coming! Congrats!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: Looks fuckin sweet Mark. Its been a long time coming...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 22 2009, 11:29 PM~13082150
> *Badass!!!!  Bumper on the ground!  :thumbsup:  Good progression.
> *


and i really wanna keep it there locked or dropped


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Glad to see everything went well. 
Always a little nerve wrecking to see it on the jacks, 
Then hold your breath when you drop it down it onto the frame. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Looking good Mark. Keep it up man!!!

John


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I've been following this since you started, glad to see the progress!!!
I like how that bitch lays the fuck out in the back!


----------



## [email protected]GAUGE (Mar 14, 2007)

i want to see it drag haha


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2009, 09:03 AM~13106616
> *i want to see it drag haha
> *


gonna drag right next to ya homie :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks for all the good comments guys :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

tires yet???


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 21 2009, 04:27 PM~13070132
> *feels like we spent 2 days wollering all over the ground.
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: I've been waiting the past 2 years to see this and all I can say is WOW! I love it on the bumper :worship:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 25 2009, 02:38 PM~13109441
> *tires yet???
> *


friday mannie


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Feb 25 2009, 02:52 PM~13109551
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: I've been waiting the past 2 years to see this and all I can say is WOW! I love it on the bumper :worship:
> *


tell me about it!


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

looking good!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

looks good.... that is a really clean continental


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

more progress??


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Mar 1 2009, 07:55 PM~13147357
> *more progress??
> *


yea, the tires came in....i put them in the house...thats the progress i made. 
:uh: math has been killing me. 100question take home test. 6 sections at 10-15 questions a pop, then 6 quizzes.....i have been swamped :burn: :guns: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 2 2009, 05:51 PM~13155131
> *yea, the tires came in....i put them in the house...thats the progress i made.
> :uh:  math has been killing me. 100question take home test. 6 sections at 10-15 questions a pop, then 6 quizzes.....i have been swamped :burn:  :guns:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *


yeh... same here too. I'm done with all my math classes but international finance is kickin my ass this semester. 

you are a lot closer to being finished than i am... if i was you i dont know if i would be able to sleep cause you can see the finish line in the distance....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

tires on??


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Fucker looks good. Imma go check out that starter wire for ya sometime today . . .


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Mar 6 2009, 01:33 PM~13201798
> *Fucker looks good.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
thanks.

Me and Laurel put in the grant wheel. cant stand the stock wheel extender that looks like drainage pipe. and the collier is black. so imma order a polished extender and paint the collier blue to match. 
put the high torque late model starter on, and maybe if this week ends is free from studying ill put the P/S pump reservoir, fuel pump and random other stuff on and together.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 11 2009, 01:16 PM~13249015
> *:thumbsup:
> thanks.
> 
> ...



I gotta put a new wheel on my wifes, the stock ones look like crap


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

updates


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

COOL CAR MY IS A REDO TO IT SHOULD BE READY BY CHICANO PARK DAY IN SAN DIEGO APRIL 25


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt for Indiana


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Mar 19 2009, 07:50 PM~13330710
> *COOL CAR    MY IS A REDO TO IT SHOULD BE READY BY CHICANO PARK DAY IN SAN DIEGO APRIL 25
> 
> *


redo? there aint any redo about this.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 5 2009, 01:49 PM~13191563
> *tires on??
> *


yea boy! :biggrin: 

































also have progress on the engine but theirs really nothing to take pictures of.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how much longer till you can drive it?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 25 2009, 09:46 AM~13384014
> *how much longer till you can drive it?
> *


if i was a bad ass? tonight! but im not :angry: . i have everything to make it run, but to much Home work  . later this week my BMH order comes in, so ill have my coils and accums, slip-n-stub and charger. then put the set up in and get on that BUMPER!
o and i need a fender roller, my rear tires dont clear the inner lips when dumped. :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whats a slip-n-stub?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 25 2009, 11:14 AM~13384808
> *whats a slip-n-stub?
> *


drive shaft slip joint.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

see 14's all the way! haha


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 25 2009, 11:53 AM~13385165
> *see 14's all the way! haha
> *


big wheel freak :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

BMH order came in :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 25 2009, 12:18 PM~13384837
> *drive shaft slip joint.
> *



'swhat i figured... :happysad:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i needs to make one of theses. im afraid to do it any other way. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2435165


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

i have a hammer and dolley ??? we could make it work


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2009, 11:49 AM~13396304
> *i have a hammer and dolley ??? we could make it work
> *


yea, lets talk hammer and dolly on your truck then see how much you wanna do it :biggrin: 
dont wanna risk to much. if i can make this tool it will be uniform and work in small uniform strokes. also using a heat gun to keep the paint malleable because paint cracking is problem that can happen.  the key seems to go very slow and use heat. 
BTW, can you get my a 1/4 or 3/8 steel wheel spacer made from steel? check the link to see what im talking about.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

jesus man this thing has come so far since i first seen it. congrats, it looks great! hurry up and get it together would ya!?!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

or you can just get 14x6 rims like i did with 175 or 170 75 14's...

or get 13's lol


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 25 2009, 11:35 AM~13383915
> *yea boy!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks damn good.... now put it on the bumper...lol


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

That looks badass Mark. Is the body completely on and tight? I know it seems like along time ago I told you to pay someone to wrap it. I guess I was wrong...:buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Apr 5 2009, 12:08 PM~13488516
> *That looks badass Mark. Is the body completely on and tight? I know it seems like along time ago I told you to pay someone to wrap it. I guess I was wrong...:buttkick: :thumbsup:
> *


yea it was, untill i found the body bushings are way to gone and now after all the rust and rot fell out the bushings them self the body isnt held off the frame as much. so the core support is being help up higher than the body causeing it all to tweek, so i have to put some new bushings in there to fix that. but it wasnt till i got all the engine wireing and engine work 98% done, did i notice the hood didnt shut or the fender gaps look good. so that takes me right where i am. 
but once the body issue it takin care of ill fire it up, time it, exhaust, and get some 14x6s in the back.
i almost wish i would have payed to have it done so i could already be rideing BUT doing it my self has brought a lot of skill and knowledge to my abilitys.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 25 2009, 09:35 AM~13383915
> *yea boy!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

good stuff here


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

14" wheel and tires for sale! no knock offs or adapters, just wheels and tires.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 7 2009, 07:52 PM~13511047
> *14" wheel and tires for sale! no knock offs or adapters, just wheels and tires.
> *


*
Good choice..*


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree. Save the 14"s for circus cars.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

definitely a good choice on the wheels. i will be on 13s as well.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 7 2009, 05:52 PM~13511047
> *14" wheel and tires for sale! no knock offs or adapters, just wheels and tires.
> *


*


niiiice some cars just need 13s this is one*


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

just need someone to scoop up my 14s. :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whats wrong with 14's? i rock em


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 8 2009, 02:54 PM~13519348
> *whats wrong with 14's? i rock em
> *


other than they dont clear and will wreak my fenders?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Roll the fenders...Only problem I see is on 13"s your going to be doin alot of Crossmember checkin if you dont catch the switch just in time...Since the belly wasnt split..IMO..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 8 2009, 04:09 PM~13519487
> *other than they dont clear and will wreak my fenders?
> *



even x6's wont clear?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Apr 8 2009, 05:12 PM~13519510
> *Roll the fenders...Only problem I see is on 13"s your going to be doin alot of Crossmember checkin if you dont catch the switch just in time...Since the belly wasnt split..IMO..
> *


Mark seems like he catches on pretty quickly. If he does smack the crossmember i am sure that it will only happen a couple times at the most before he can do it with his eyes closed.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Apr 8 2009, 05:07 PM~13520127
> *Mark seems like he catches on pretty quickly. If he does smack the crossmember i am sure that it will only happen a couple times at the most before he can do it with his eyes closed.
> *


Oh yeah know doubt..He seems like he knows his shit.But I guess I am scared to put 13"s on my lincoln cause of the crossmember..


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Apr 8 2009, 03:12 PM~13519510
> *Roll the fenders...Only problem I see is on 13"s your going to be doin alot of Crossmember checkin if you dont catch the switch just in time...Since the belly wasnt split..IMO..
> *


not re-painting this mother.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 8 2009, 03:20 PM~13519619
> *even x6's wont clear?
> *


i sure they will. but that wont help the front


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Apr 8 2009, 04:19 PM~13520258
> *Oh yeah know doubt..He seems like he knows his shit.But I guess I am scared to put 13"s on my lincoln cause of the crossmember..
> *


What are you a little girl? :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

junk it and start over 

problem solved


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 8 2009, 04:37 PM~13520456
> *junk it  and start over
> 
> problem solved
> *


thought of that. just might have to.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 8 2009, 04:44 PM~13520517
> *thought of that. just might have to.
> *


Once it is done you won"t want to get out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 8 2009, 04:49 PM~13520570
> *Once it is done you won"t want to get out of it. :biggrin:
> *


ill be out of it all the time















to SWANG IT! :biggrin: 



just to clear things up. the 13s wont hit the front fender when hopping? and its very very possible to smoke the cross member off the tarmac? (full 4.5 stack, well as much as i can)


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 8 2009, 04:51 PM~13520593
> *ill be out of it all the time
> to SWANG IT! :biggrin:
> just to clear things up. the 13s wont hit the front fender when hopping? and its very very possible to smoke the cross member off the tarmac? (full 4.5 stack, well as much as i can)
> *


They shouldn't hit the fenders. You wrapped it and have solid motor mounts so if you hit it every now and then it's not a big deal. That Mercury and my Crown vic that I did wasn't thet hard to keep the crossmember off the ground.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 8 2009, 04:54 PM~13520625
> *They shouldn't hit the fenders.  You wrapped it and have solid motor mounts so if you hit it every now and then it's not a big deal.  That Mercury and my Crown vic that I did wasn't thet hard to keep the crossmember off the ground.
> *


yea. i believe i have a single 13 deep in the mess of things left over from my regal. ill try to dig that out and do some checking. 
cant wait to get this thing done. just waiting on some parts. :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 8 2009, 01:54 PM~13519348
> *whats wrong with 14's? i rock em
> *


14's are good on big big cars, caddys, ghouse, lincolns (the bigger ones) and riveria boat-tails .. im not one of the 13's or nothing guys some cars need 13's some need 14's :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Apr 8 2009, 05:07 PM~13520127
> *Mark seems like he catches on pretty quickly. If he does smack the crossmember i am sure that it will only happen a couple times at the most before he can do it with his eyes closed.
> *



if your smackin crossmemner, you need to close your slowdowns a c-hair


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 8 2009, 05:36 PM~13520440
> *i sure they will. but that wont help the front
> *



14x7's hit on the front too? wowzer. if it makes you feel any better, i think the 13's will look better. the only reason why i have 14's is cuz i drive a lot, and i some what care about my fuel economy.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Apr 8 2009, 06:33 PM~13521008
> *14's are good on big big cars, caddys, ghouse, lincolns (the bigger ones) and riveria boat-tails .. im not one of the 13's or nothing guys some cars need 13's some need 14's  :biggrin:
> *



thats what im barkin' mayne, if i had another lowrider that i had for weekends it'd have 13's but i got a 4 door cadillac and i think even the 14's are against the law in my state...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 8 2009, 04:44 PM~13520517
> *thought of that. just might have to.
> *


its just a ford man not like its a chevrolet or something


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 8 2009, 07:01 PM~13521731
> *its just a ford man not like its a chevrolet  or something
> *


look whos all high and mighty after gettin rid of the mazdag :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 8 2009, 07:32 PM~13522013
> *look whos all high and mighty after gettin rid of the mazdag :biggrin:
> *


i was high and mighty before :dunno:


your just now noticing this? :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 8 2009, 07:39 PM~13522069
> *i was high and mighty before  :dunno:
> your just now noticing this?    :biggrin:
> *


blahah :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 8 2009, 08:39 PM~13522787
> *blahah :roflmao:
> *


im just giving ya shit mark 


thats a nice piece of ford you got there :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

wish my dad was a rider, id put them 14s on the caprice. 427 might make light work out of them tho hno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 9 2009, 10:30 AM~13527567
> *wish my dad was a rider, id put them 14s on the caprice. 427 might make light work out of them tho  hno:
> *



destroy them


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT.

When you getting started with doing the set up?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 14 2009, 08:30 AM~13570746
> *TTT.
> 
> When you getting started with doing the set up?
> *


when the body is sitting perfect again.
waiting for this box-o-bushings to show up.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good call.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

the car is dead in the water. i know i have joked in the past, but this just took a real bad turn.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 21 2009, 10:58 PM~13650251
> *the car is dead in the water. i know i have joked in the past, but this just took a real bad turn.
> *


its a ford its always been pretty dead in the water



but give us details anyway


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 21 2009, 11:48 PM~13650953
> *its a ford    its always been pretty dead in the water
> but give us details anyway
> *


well, i suspected when i put the body back on that the frame was warped...but because i didnt like that idea i played it off like it was just bad body bushings. 
why i think the frames warped: core support bushings, first body bushing, then the very last bushing is the only ones touching. so thats 8 bushings that are 1/2 from touching the body. while this is going on the front clip is being pushed up, distorting all the front body lines. so i try to shim the bushings. doesnt work. because by the time i would have it right, the frame would be 3/4 exposed. its like its in a U shape.
what happend? well, when i was "done" with the frame i decided to do some crazy 4-link. i ended up doing some hack work, rushed over heated im sure. all while the frame was on the engine stands for like a year or so. :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 22 2009, 12:02 AM~13651164
> *well, i suspected when i put the body back on that the frame was warped...but because i didnt like that idea i played it off like it was just bad body bushings.
> why i think the frames warped: core support bushings, first body bushing, then the very last bushing is the only ones touching. so thats 8 bushings that are 1/2 from touching the body. while this is going on the front clip is being pushed up, distorting all the front body lines. so i try to shim the bushings. doesnt work. because by the time i would have it right, the frame would be 3/4 exposed. its like its in a U shape.
> what happend? well, when i was "done" with the frame i decided to do some crazy 4-link. i ended up doing some hack work, rushed over heated im sure. all while the frame was on the engine stands for like a year or so.  :uh:
> *


that fucking sucks


i cant even make a joke about it 


thats shitty man


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear mark, that'd be my worst fear. Kind of why im scared to do a full wrap andd link setup.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 21 2009, 11:02 PM~13651164
> *well, i suspected when i put the body back on that the frame was warped...but because i didnt like that idea i played it off like it was just bad body bushings.
> why i think the frames warped: core support bushings, first body bushing, then the very last bushing is the only ones touching. so thats 8 bushings that are 1/2 from touching the body. while this is going on the front clip is being pushed up, distorting all the front body lines. so i try to shim the bushings. doesnt work. because by the time i would have it right, the frame would be 3/4 exposed. its like its in a U shape.
> what happend? well, when i was "done" with the frame i decided to do some crazy 4-link. i ended up doing some hack work, rushed over heated im sure. all while the frame was on the engine stands for like a year or so.  :uh:
> *


Wow this is crazy now you got me thinking hard about my Cutty frame Im gonna have to put my body back on to do a test fit B-4 I spend time grinding it all smooth & painting or powdercoating it. Are you 100% sure its the frame ?
Do you think it could be the bodys twisted from moving it around on the stand wit the full weight from all the parts still on it cuz that has to be kinda heavy wit the front clip, doors, all the glass & full interior still on the body wit no frame to saport it


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

the body was never moved around. just listed and layed on the stand. it was never roller. PLUS the body only has problems when it meets the frame. i am 100% this frame is warped.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

man this is horrible fucking news.... is it because you did all your welding with the frame only supported at the ends? (hanging on the engine stands)... man wtf.... any chance you can bring it to a body shop and get straightened?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 22 2009, 07:32 AM~13653298
> *man this is horrible fucking news.... is it because you did all your welding with the frame only supported at the ends? (hanging on the engine stands)... man wtf.... any chance you can bring it to a body shop and get straightened?
> *


I think Im gonna have problems to then cuz thats the same way I did my frame


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

man that sucks. i always do my frame work on a rotisserie. never had a problem

that really sucks, you done a good job on this thing


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

call me naive but i honestly can't comprehend getting it so hot it bends like that..... FUCK.

if you look back in the topic at the pics the one where the frame is outside and a rolling chassis it looks bowed like a U.... i shoudla quoted it. i really hope you get this fixed bro, i feel horrible for ya.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 22 2009, 02:02 AM~13651164
> *well, i suspected when i put the body back on that the frame was warped...but because i didnt like that idea i played it off like it was just bad body bushings.
> why i think the frames warped: core support bushings, first body bushing, then the very last bushing is the only ones touching. so thats 8 bushings that are 1/2 from touching the body. while this is going on the front clip is being pushed up, distorting all the front body lines. so i try to shim the bushings. doesnt work. because by the time i would have it right, the frame would be 3/4 exposed. its like its in a U shape.
> what happend? well, when i was "done" with the frame i decided to do some crazy 4-link. i ended up doing some hack work, rushed over heated im sure. all while the frame was on the engine stands for like a year or so.  :uh:
> *


damn it bro,ive always thought about this happening from being supported on the 2 farthest ends of the frame like on a rotisserie,but ive seen many reputable builders do that,like homies and black magic........im sure youll get it figured out,keep your head up threw this


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Calm down its not a big deal if its only a half an inch. They used to bend frames like this to get more inches. It will go together and you won't beable to tell.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 22 2009, 08:45 AM~13653410
> *Calm down its not a big deal if its only a half an inch. They used to bend frames like this to get more inches. It will go together and you won't beable to tell.
> *


i can completely remove the core support bushings and the problems still dont go away. with them removed the inner fenders are resting on the frame rails. the bumper mounts are pushing into the front plastic there so high. then if i jack up the body till it all can go together then the frame is just about fully exposed. yetti man you just need to come over here and show me how its done...maybe im missing something. but i can pass my hand between the body and the frame and different points.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 22 2009, 08:52 AM~13653474
> *i can completely remove the core support bushings and the problems still dont go away. with them removed the inner fenders are resting on the frame rails. the bumper  mounts are pushing into the front plastic there so high. then if i jack up the body till it all can go together then the frame is just about fully exposed. yetti man you just need to come over here and show me how its done...maybe im missing something. but i can pass my hand between the body and the frame and different points.
> *


put it back together and see them kc guys are wizzes with these ugly ass lincolns


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

lol truth!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 22 2009, 08:45 AM~13653410
> *Calm down its not a big deal if its only a half an inch. They used to bend frames like this to get more inches. It will go together and you won't beable to tell.
> *


well it looks like over an inch. looked at it again.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 22 2009, 09:32 AM~13653831
> *well it looks like over an inch. looked at it again.
> *


jack it up in the middle tie one end down and have lowridermatt sit on one end :cheesy:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 22 2009, 10:32 AM~13653831
> *well it looks like over an inch. looked at it again.
> *


you've come too far to just give up, too clean a build too.  
I'd take the rolling chassis to a bodyshop and have them measure it on a frame machine, then they might be able to straghten it for you too, just like a car that has been in an accident. Just an idea


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

hno: Thats what I keep thinking that I did to my frame also. At the same time I try not to think about it. Ill deal with it when I get their.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:tears: there has to be something you can do about this.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

dont give up... you will figure something out. It's just metal.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

what u need is a ford tool just little bigger


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 22 2009, 03:43 PM~13657703
> *what u need is a ford tool  just little bigger
> *


LOL BFH


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

the way i see it, there are only 3 options.
1)scrap the entire thing, sell off all my stuff and move on with life. which isnt a thing i would do.
2) i can build a new frame and not let it sit for 2-3 years and not be a dummy with cutting and heat. 
3) find a heavy duty frame rack and have a shop pull the frame untill it works.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 22 2009, 03:51 PM~13657776
> *LOL BFH
> *


you know your fords :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 22 2009, 03:55 PM~13657829
> *the way i see it, there are only 3 options.
> 1)scrap the entire thing, sell off all my stuff and move on with life. which isnt a thing i would do.
> 2) i can build a new frame and not let it sit for 2-3 years and not be a dummy with cutting and heat.
> ...


Can you see where its bent or is it over the whole middle?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

take it to a body shop with a frame machine :thumbsup:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 22 2009, 08:32 PM~13659443
> *take it to a body shop with a frame machine :thumbsup:
> *


x2 some of those guys are amazing.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ive been thinking about this all day now & second guessing everything Ive done on my Cutty frame. If your not sapose to weld your frame while its on 2 motor stands so does that mean its should be done while the frame is laying on the ground? If so how would you weld the plates on the top & bottom wit the C-Clamp while its on the ground?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It's only metal man. Just relief cut it where you need it to bend,bolt the body up and start welding it back together as much as possible with the body on. Then lift the body and finish welding it. Just make sure you bevel the edges good so you get good penetration of the weld. Your not the first guy to have this happen.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 22 2009, 04:46 PM~13658335
> *Can you see where its bent or is it over the whole middle?
> *


no, i can not see where its bent.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 22 2009, 09:51 PM~13661830
> *It's only metal man. Just relief cut it where you need it to bend,bolt the body up and start welding it back together as much as possible with the body on. Then lift the body and finish welding it. Just make sure you bevel the edges good so you get good penetration of the weld. Your not the first guy to have this happen.
> *


any fab work is bared from the shop the car sits in. im just going to have to move it, wait to buy my own place. somethings going to be done.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 22 2009, 11:09 PM~13662035
> *no, i can not see where its bent.
> *


Measure the gap at each body mount. That should give you a pretty good idea of where its bent at. If all the middle mounts between the wheels are very close to the same then you know its just the outer ends that are tweaked. If the center mount is the largest gap and each mount going towards each end gets gradualy less then the whole frame is banana shaped. Hope for the first scenario.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

paint it yellow and play it off like u meant to do it


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 23 2009, 12:37 AM~13662407
> *paint it yellow  and play it off like u meant to do it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: unfortunatley that was funny sorry mark  :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 22 2009, 04:55 PM~13657829
> *the way i see it, there are only 3 options.
> 1)scrap the entire thing, sell off all my stuff and move on with life. which isnt a thing i would do.
> 2) i can build a new frame and not let it sit for 2-3 years and not be a dummy with cutting and heat.
> ...



3, 2,1 in that order. i have faith in you


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 22 2009, 10:37 PM~13662407
> *paint it yellow  and play it off like u meant to do it
> *


imma kill you :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 22 2009, 11:29 PM~13662312
> *Measure the gap at each body mount. That should give you a pretty good idea of where its bent at. If all the middle mounts between the wheels are very close to the same then you know its just the outer ends that are tweaked. If the center mount is the largest gap and each mount going towards each end gets gradualy less then the whole frame is banana shaped. Hope for the first scenario.
> *



yeah man, i mean, at least put a level on it and see whats up, worse comes to worse you leave it out in the sun upside down on the same stands and have some fat guys sit on it, if you cant tell its bent with out the body on, its not that bent


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 22 2009, 10:48 PM~13662562
> *imma kill you  :biggrin:
> *


im just trying to help :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 23 2009, 12:53 AM~13662626
> *im just trying to help  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

if i had to guess i would say the back is bent upward. because the core and first body bushings touch and thats it till the very back. you can remove the last mounts and the next mounts touch and none of the rest.
something if def way wrong.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 22 2009, 10:53 PM~13662626
> *im just trying to help  :dunno:
> *


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

This is totally sucks, and you never want it to happen, but it should be a lesson to everyone to religiously monitor your frames measurements as you wrap it. I always like to start in the center myself, and work my way out. I seem to have problems with g body frames twisting up alk the time, but I keep an eye on a few measurements, and put a pull on em as I weld, and they end up fine.

If the frame is slightly bent you can shim the body mounts, but if its bad I would take it to a body shop that can pull 1 ton truck frames, and see if they can do it. Normal body shops these days cant even handle full frame cars anymore.

This sucks mark, but it is fixable.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i can grantee this is not a shim fix. as if you put the bolts in the back mounts, the core mounts are completely under the inner fender! yikes!

SO, i went down the road to a place i trust. they have built a few chopped tops, hot rods,, mini trucks ect. they mainly do insurance work, rick's auto concepts or something like that. ANYHOW i went in there today and explained the entire thing and rick said he would give it a try. they have a frame rack and a 20 or 30 ton jack for it? but went on to say that he has a guy who used to teach frame work at lincoln tech. said they would re work it for a few hundred bucks. 
so when i have the extra money and way to get it there ill be giving that a shot.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

i put money on it that they can fix your problem...dont worry so much it will work out fine!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 23 2009, 03:02 PM~13667360
> *i put money on it that they can fix your problem...dont worry so much it will work out fine!!
> *


x10 but this still sucks!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Apr 23 2009, 12:27 PM~13665946
> *This is totally sucks, and you never want it to happen, but it should be a lesson to everyone to religiously monitor your frames measurements as you wrap it. I always like to start in the center myself, and work my way out. I seem to have problems with g body frames twisting up alk the time, but I keep an eye on a few measurements, and put a pull on em as I weld, and they end up fine.
> 
> If the frame is slightly bent you can shim the body mounts, but if its bad I would take it to a body shop that can pull 1 ton truck frames, and see if they can do it. Normal body shops these days cant even handle full frame cars anymore.
> ...


ive been trying to keep an eye on things.... i pray this shit dont happen to me!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 23 2009, 11:46 AM~13666687
> *i can grantee this is not a shim fix. as if you put the bolts in the back mounts, the core mounts are completely under the inner fender! yikes!
> 
> SO, i went down the road to a place i trust. they have built a few chopped tops, hot rods,, mini trucks ect. they mainly do insurance work, rick's auto concepts or something like that. ANYHOW i went in there today and explained the entire thing and rick said he would give it a try. they have a frame rack and a 20 or 30 ton jack for it? but went on to say that he has a guy who used to teach frame work at lincoln tech. said they would re work it for a few hundred bucks.
> ...



Yeah thats pretty bad, hopefully they can pull it back though. Amazing what some hydraulic force in the right spot does


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 23 2009, 02:37 PM~13668345
> *ive been trying to keep an eye on things.... i pray this shit dont happen to me!
> *



Yeah just keep an eye open. 79 cuttys started to twist up on me, but I was watchin for it, and we kept it straight.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 23 2009, 01:02 PM~13667360
> *i put money on it that they can fix your problem...dont worry so much it will work out fine!!
> *


do you put about 300 bucks on it :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

lol..im guessing thats what the cost is going to be to fix it?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 23 2009, 06:00 PM~13670221
> *do you put about 300 bucks on it :biggrin:
> *


u must be in northern indiana 



cause round these parts we would prop it up against a sturdy tree in the middle put some chains on each end tie it to the truck and bend that bitch back for free 


:cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 23 2009, 08:16 PM~13671560
> *u must be in northern indiana
> cause round these parts  we would prop it up against a sturdy tree  in the middle  put some chains on each end tie it to the truck  and bend that bitch back for free
> :cheesy:
> *


southern indiana.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 23 2009, 09:01 PM~13672119
> *southern indiana.
> *


well then wtf is wrong with you 


tie that bitch to a tree and fix it :angry:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 23 2009, 09:16 PM~13672297
> *well then wtf is wrong with you
> tie that bitch to a tree and fix it  :angry:
> *


derby is coming up....


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice build


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 23 2009, 10:16 PM~13673086
> *Very nice build
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 23 2009, 10:22 PM~13673145
> *:scrutinize:
> *



WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



well it WAS a nice build :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pdutzel+Apr 24 2009, 12:16 AM~13673086-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: shits still done nicely,just hit a little speedbump is all


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 24 2009, 09:08 AM~13676178
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: shits still done nicely,just hit a little speedbump is all
> *


 :biggrin: hey i guess if it dont get fixed...ill finish the turbo project so i can have some fun then ill source another frame and get to work and revise all the dumb stuff and build it smarter.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

this so is not cool bro. lets see if you can straighten it out


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

damn bro i'm sorry to hear about the frame. i know from going through this topic that you're a detail oriented dude, this must be eating at ya. I'm hopin the next time i check in you'll have it figured out, good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 22 2009, 06:39 PM~13660079
> *Ive been thinking about this all day now & second guessing everything Ive done on my Cutty frame. If your not sapose to weld your frame while its on 2 motor stands so does that mean its should be done while the frame is laying on the ground? If so how would you weld the plates on the top & bottom wit the C-Clamp while its on the ground?
> *


Man that sucks bro....I think you should have the frame straighten by the frame shop. No big deal..Hopefully they can hook you up...

Best way to do these frames, it on a frame table....or a large tubing structure where you can tack the frame down and 'jig' it while you plating it. Although, I've done them on the floor with good results as well.

I wouldn't Tap Out just yet man...just straighten it up and you'll have a bad-ass ride !!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@May 2 2009, 07:09 AM~13762900
> *Man that sucks bro....I think you should have the frame straighten by the frame shop. No big deal..Hopefully they can hook you up...
> 
> Best way to do these frames, it on a frame table....or a large tubing structure where you can tack the frame down and 'jig' it while you plating it. Although, I've done them on the floor with good results as well.
> ...


well like i said, its going to the frame shop....


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

okay, i got the lincoln painted and ready for the fair this weekend.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Now your talking. Should be king of the derby with that frame. 

:cheesy:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 2 2009, 11:31 AM~13764194
> *okay, i got the lincoln painted and ready for the fair this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...



That pic makes me wanna cry


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 25 2009, 06:34 AM~13684916
> *:biggrin:  hey i guess if it dont get fixed...ill finish the turbo project so i can have some fun then ill source another frame and get to work and revise all the dumb stuff and build it smarter.
> *


i figured out where you went wrong



its a simple typo 

frame WRAP not frame WARP


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

To think a simple spell check could have saved all this trouble.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 2 2009, 11:30 PM~13768569
> *To think a simple spell check could have saved all this trouble.
> *


hoosiers arent too bright :biggrin:


captain warp a frame :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ttt for captain warp a frame



you get it to the body shop yet?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 5 2009, 07:52 PM~13796431
> *ttt for captain warp a frame
> you get it to the body shop yet?
> *













got the cash out check today, ill call peanut....the black guy.. tomorrow.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The frame shop should be able to get it fixed....no biggie.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

my flat bed guy and me have that side of things figured. friday im making it official with the body shop.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 7 2009, 11:19 PM~13821819
> *my flat bed guy and me have that side of things figured. friday im making it official with the body shop.
> *



as in today?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 7 2009, 09:19 PM~13821819
> *my flat bed guy and me have that side of things figured. friday im making it official with the body shop.
> *


Interested to see how this pans out for you. Hopefully it works out.....great build topic, so would like to see this beast finished! :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 8 2009, 02:56 PM~13827414
> *Interested to see how this pans out for you. Hopefully it works out.....great build topic, so would like to see this beast finished!  :biggrin:
> *


theyll get it no problem!........worst comes to worst bring a sawzall to make some relief cuts...........but honestly id think they will need to use a little heat at most


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

good luck bro, keep us posted!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

iight, gotta get some springs under this monster. Wednesday is has to be at the body shop


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 9 2009, 08:05 AM~13834866
> *iight, gotta get some springs under this monster. Wednesday is has to be at the body shop
> *


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

about 45min till the flat bed driver gets here. i have the 4.5 in the front, springs and some wood in the rear. 
i noticed something, the frame was bowing when the jack stands where on each end of the frame. i noticed after putting the car on the ground, the gaps where alot less in spots. and if you put the jack under the door of the car or in that area the center body mount makes good contact with the body. this thing is flexing alot IMO. it still needs some pulling but this almost worries me if flexes that much...it is long and heavy tho.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 13 2009, 01:40 PM~13874641
> *about 45min till the flat bed driver gets here. i have the 4.5 in the front, springs and some wood in the rear.
> i noticed something, the frame was bowing when the jack stands where on each end of the frame. i noticed after putting the car on the ground, the gaps where alot less in spots. and if you put the jack under the door of the car or in that area the center body mount makes good contact with the body. this thing is flexing alot IMO. it still needs some pulling but this almost worries me if flexes that much...it is long and heavy tho.
> *


what did you WRAP it with?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

hmmmmm thats interesting... want me to put the stands under the center of mine and measure from the ground, then do the same with the stands at the ends tonight?

edit: mine is a mostly stock (a 3/16 plate on each rear arch TACKED on) caddy frame btw.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 13 2009, 02:02 PM~13874843
> *what did you WRAP it with?
> *


i know right! it just seems like it flexes a lot


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 13 2009, 02:11 PM~13874928
> *i know right! it just seems like it flexes a lot
> *












:dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 13 2009, 02:40 PM~13874641
> *about 45min till the flat bed driver gets here. i have the 4.5 in the front, springs and some wood in the rear.
> i noticed something, the frame was bowing when the jack stands where on each end of the frame. i noticed after putting the car on the ground, the gaps where alot less in spots. and if you put the jack under the door of the car or in that area the center body mount makes good contact with the body. this thing is flexing alot IMO. it still needs some pulling but this almost worries me if flexes that much...it is long and heavy tho.
> *



thats weird... but i think once the bodie is bolted to the frame it adds to the integrity of the frame. i think the roof is a big player in lateral flex.. maybe frame wraping only really solves the tortion of the frame for 3 wheeling? i know you did a helluva good job, and didnt cut corners so there shouldnt be any reason to worry about too much flex? i mean shit, if you box wrap a frame and it still bends, ither you used too much heat and ruined the propertys of the metal, or lincoln had some major issues with the steel they use...


i think you will be okay, im staying optimistic...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 13 2009, 03:07 PM~13875381
> *thats weird... but i think once the bodie is bolted to the frame it adds to the integrity of the frame. i think the roof is a big player in lateral flex.. maybe frame wraping only really solves the tortion of the frame for 3 wheeling? i know you did a helluva good job, and didnt cut corners so there shouldnt be any reason to worry about too much flex? i mean shit, if you box wrap a frame and it still bends, ither you used too much heat and ruined the propertys of the metal, or lincoln had some major issues with the steel they use...
> i think you will be okay, im staying optimistic...
> *


i think he FUCKED IT UP :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well....it went there and right back home :uh: it doesnt run. i didnt relize the rack has a steep ramp. so me and the frame guy was like o crap this was something we didnt talk about. but i showed him the problem and he was like that should be a doable thing. and started forming a plan. 
so now ill make it run and try it again. had to be raining all day thow :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 13 2009, 03:41 PM~13875768
> *well....it went there and right back home :uh:  it doesnt run. i didnt relize the rack has a steep ramp. so me and the frame guy was like o crap this was something we didnt talk about.  but i showed him the problem and he was like that should be a doable thing. and started forming a plan.
> so now ill make it run and try it again. had to be raining all day thow  :uh:
> *


you sissys couldnt push it up there


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 13 2009, 03:48 PM~13875836
> *you sissys couldnt push it up there
> *


i could, but the body shop guys and slim people :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 13 2009, 03:40 PM~13874641
> *about 45min till the flat bed driver gets here. i have the 4.5 in the front, springs and some wood in the rear.
> i noticed something, the frame was bowing when the jack stands where on each end of the frame. i noticed after putting the car on the ground, the gaps where alot less in spots. and if you put the jack under the door of the car or in that area the center body mount makes good contact with the body. this thing is flexing alot IMO. it still needs some pulling but this almost worries me if flexes that much...it is long and heavy tho.
> *


haha... dont take it back to the body shop.

just put it on the ground and jack the car up near the body mount that you are putting on at the moment.

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@May 13 2009, 05:19 PM~13876800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UNI BODY CHING CHANG


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 13 2009, 04:28 PM~13876899
> *UNI BODY  CHING CHANG
> *


Sorry I posted the wrong Vid I fixed it now


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

going to see if i cant get the lincoln running this weekend...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 14 2009, 11:44 PM~13892088
> *going to see if i cant get the lincoln running this weekend...
> *



you going to try to remount it with out taking it to the frame shop? 


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 14 2009, 11:31 PM~13892657
> *you going to try to remount it with out taking it to the frame shop?
> :fingerscrossed:
> *


did you not read the last page? its gotta run under its own power before the frame shop can look at it come to find out. 
the frame and body have not be separated scene they where put together.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 15 2009, 01:23 PM~13896703
> *did you not read the last page?  its gotta run under its own power before the frame shop can look at it come to find out.
> the frame and body have not be separated scene they where put together.
> *



woah, jeez, i guess i misunderstood you... damn.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 15 2009, 12:30 PM~13896764
> *woah, jeez, i guess i misunderstood you... damn.
> *


i get that alot, i might be ESL


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

WOOOT, she runs. started on the first crank  sounds mean with just the down pipes that have the cats on them. :biggrin: but i drove it out side of the shop...felt great!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

nice bro! good luck at the frame shop.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 16 2009, 09:15 PM~13907767
> *WOOOT, she runs. started on the first  crank    sounds mean with just the down pipes that have the cats on them. :biggrin:  but i drove it out side of the shop...felt great!
> *


sweet,and like wayne said g/l at the frame shop


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks for the comments, i really hope its smooth sailing after the frame pulling.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

shit looks good,and sounds like a beast


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry to hear that bro


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

when you wrapped the frame did you weld on the sides first? or the top plates?



and I would pie cut that bitch and weld it back up, i have done this before.


banana from front 2 back? pie cut once at the front, once at the back. that wrap the metal back up, hack job but who cares, its a wrapped frame, once its all welded back up just replate that area. just like doing a split belly.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 17 2009, 01:59 AM~13909778
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You could have opened the door on the garage so you didn't almost die. :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 18 2009, 08:59 AM~13918144
> *You could have opened the door on the garage so you didn't almost die.  :uh:
> *


 :loco: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 18 2009, 06:59 AM~13918144
> *You could have opened the door on the garage so you didn't almost die.  :uh:
> *


how do you know Bay one wasn't already open :biggrin: besides it was only running for 30seconds. at idle in a 3 door garage.


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL car man. i love everything about it. I hope you get it straightened out because its fucking clean.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@May 18 2009, 10:25 AM~13919624
> *BEAUTIFUL car man. i love everything about it. I hope you get it straightened out because its fucking clean.
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup: 


UPDATE: Went to the body shop today, it goes back tomorrow (19th) i should have it back for the weekend.  but i do work 13h shifts after tomorrow...so we will see when i can pick it up.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Good to hear it sounds like they are going to be able to fix it for you! :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 18 2009, 11:52 AM~13920442
> *thanks homie  :thumbsup:
> UPDATE: Went to the body shop today, it goes back tomorrow (19th) i should have it back for the weekend.    but i do work 13h shifts after tomorrow...so we will see when i can pick it up.
> *


when you get it back will it be "done"


or do you have alot more work to do?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 18 2009, 01:14 PM~13921352
> *when you get it back will it be "done"
> or do you have alot more work to do?
> *


No, it will not be done. but it will be more of a drivable car if it all goes well. then i need to put the hydraulics in, 13" wheels. i wanna do something different with the upper a-arms. chain the lock up a bit less....possible. so after that it should be on the street. then it will be shack down time, add the tunes, horns and ect.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 18 2009, 03:19 PM~13922600
> *No, it will not be done. but it will be more of a drivable car if it all goes well. then i need to put the hydraulics in, 13" wheels.  i wanna do something different with the upper a-arms. chain the lock up a bit less....possible.  so after that it should be on the street. then it will be shack down time, add the tunes, horns and ect.
> *



thats what i meant the car will basicly be assembled and ready all the major work will be done


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 18 2009, 06:12 PM~13924527
> *thats what i meant    the car will basicly be assembled and ready  all the major work will be done
> *


then yup


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 18 2009, 06:17 PM~13924585
> *then yup
> 
> 
> ...


van hagar? or david lee roth?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 18 2009, 08:17 PM~13924585
> *then yup
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 18 2009, 06:21 PM~13924638
> *van hagar?  or david lee roth?
> *


No hagar. ALL Roth.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 18 2009, 06:27 PM~13924685
> *No hagar. ALL Roth.
> *


in that case


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 18 2009, 06:32 PM~13924738
> *in that case
> :thumbsup:
> *












and dads car :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 18 2009, 06:35 PM~13924762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt mind having an 8 in the 50 


some doors old hank williams n shit


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

sick dude. i love it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

shes at the body shop now


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 19 2009, 06:32 PM~13937363
> *shes at the body shop now
> *


Keep us posted Mark. Curious to know how it turns out....


You going to picnic this weekend?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 20 2009, 04:58 PM~13948817
> *Keep us posted Mark. Curious to know how it turns out....
> You going to picnic this weekend?
> *


i bet shit will be just fine


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well, not progress yet. i dropped by after work, and Nick (shop owners son) told me they just got the truck off the rack and Tuesday mine will go on. said he didnt know if it would be an hour or all day from there. but said it was next. he was welding in notches on his full size...dudes a darn good welder! i was impressed. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

frames done :0 the clips not being tweaked, most every body mount has tension. doors gaps much better. front bumper fits. now the final test...will all the bolts go in :0 :uh: dude said it wasn't as bad as he had thought. 
pick it up tomorrow night


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: 




:tears: :tears:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yyyeeeahhhhhhhhhhhh!!! my nipples are hard, do you need any glass cut?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 27 2009, 07:29 PM~14018959
> *yyyeeeahhhhhhhhhhhh!!! my nipples are hard, do you need any glass cut?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 27 2009, 07:55 PM~14019195
> *:roflmao:
> *


are you going to hop this car


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Good to hear man.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 27 2009, 08:06 PM~14019297
> *are you going to hop this car
> *


no


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 27 2009, 11:37 PM~14021745
> *no
> *



damn


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 27 2009, 11:42 PM~14021826
> *damn
> *


 just needed to look the part. why walk to walk when you can just talk the talk.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 27 2009, 11:54 PM~14021946
> *just needed to look the part. why walk to walk when you can just talk the talk.
> *



sissy :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 27 2009, 10:07 PM~14020635
> *Good to hear man.
> *


haven't seen you post in here, though you lost faith. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 18 2009, 07:12 PM~13925244
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 28 2009, 10:56 AM~14024462
> *haven't seen you post in here, though you lost faith.  :biggrin:
> *


I was just waiting patiently thats all. I had my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well shes home. now its time to bolt it all together.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 28 2009, 04:31 PM~14028597
> *well shes home. now its time to bolt it all together.
> *


gtfo and do it then wtf you telling us for :uh:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 28 2009, 04:32 PM~14028610
> *gtfo and do it then    wtf you telling us for  :uh:
> *


because your motivational skills suck! 

im tired and its muggy as shit. :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

GOOD TO HEAR IT WORKED OUT FOR YOU BRO


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 28 2009, 04:36 PM~14028647
> *because your motivational skills suck!
> 
> im tired and its muggy as shit.  :angry:
> *


stop being a fucking pussy and do it already


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@May 28 2009, 04:59 PM~14028842
> *GOOD TO HEAR IT WORKED OUT FOR YOU BRO
> *


 :scrutinize: or did it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 28 2009, 05:16 PM~14029046
> *stop being a fucking pussy  and do it already
> *


  iight, then. 5 o'clock. teeter totters....be there!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 28 2009, 07:22 PM~14029118
> *:scrutinize:  or did it.
> *


 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 28 2009, 05:32 PM~14028610
> *gtfo and do it then    wtf you telling us for  :uh:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 28 2009, 06:24 PM~14029127
> *  iight, then.  5 o'clock. teeter totters....be there!
> *


:rofl:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 28 2009, 05:24 PM~14029127
> *  iight, then.  5 o'clock. teeter totters....be there!
> *


i waited for an hour you werent there pussy 



nevermind i showed up at 6 15


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Good to hear the frame is ok. whats a frame shop charge for minor tweaking like that?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 29 2009, 12:44 AM~14033725
> *Good to hear the frame is ok. whats a frame shop charge for minor tweaking like that?
> *


200


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so, thats it? every thing worked out? you can drive it now? 

you know as layitlowers, we expect videos and shit, right?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 29 2009, 08:33 AM~14035070
> *so, thats it? every thing worked out? you can drive it now?
> 
> you know as layitlowers, we expect videos and shit, right?
> ...


theres a video of what it does...it idles :biggrin: cars dirty as all get out (body shop dust mixed with doo) and i stilll need to put in the body bolts. im waiting for chuck to get here, hes going to help me.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 29 2009, 09:07 AM~14035312
> *theres a video of what it does...it idles  :biggrin:  cars dirty as all get out (body shop dust mixed with doo)  and i stilll need to put in the body bolts. im waiting for chuck to get here, hes going to help me.
> *


directions?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 29 2009, 09:20 AM~14035425
> *directions?
> *


take a left out your drive way head east till you get to IU, go south till you see a funny shaped lincoln and pull into the drive way. look for a midget working on it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 29 2009, 10:41 AM~14035594
> *take a left out your drive way head east till you get to IU, go south till you see a funny shaped lincoln and pull into the drive way. look for a midget working on it.
> *



:rofl:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 29 2009, 09:41 AM~14035594
> *take a left out your drive way head east till you get to IU, go south till you see a funny shaped lincoln and pull into the drive way. look for a midget working on it.
> *


ill bring my ford tool


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Glad to hear it got fixed.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 29 2009, 10:13 AM~14035933
> *ill bring my ford tool
> 
> 
> ...


you must never had a real problem i see


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 29 2009, 11:49 AM~14036959
> *you must never had a real problem i see
> *


i can swing that fucker pretty hard  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479272


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

its all bolted back together. had to get a little creative, but you gotta do what you can do some times. time for the bumpers.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm glad you got the frame straight and you were able to save this bad bitch!

Can't wait to see wut it dew.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 29 2009, 07:11 PM~14040752
> *I'm glad you got the frame straight and you were able to save this bad bitch!
> 
> Can't wait to see wut it dew.
> *


im afraid to see what it do when it dew what it dew


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 29 2009, 07:34 PM~14040907
> *im afraid to see what it do when it dew what it dew
> *



i cant wait to see what it do either :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 29 2009, 08:24 PM~14041236
> *i cant wait to see what it do either  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


just means more inches


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 29 2009, 08:48 PM~14041465
> *just means more inches
> *


true :|


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so, how do you get a 70lb bumper on with just one person....sence chuck has a hard time with directions. 

















then i drove out side for a nice bath after being in a nasty body shop.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

by the way, thats commander Cody "hot rod lincoln" in the player


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 30 2009, 03:00 PM~14046481
> *so, how do you get a 70lb bumper on with just one person....sence chuck has a hard time with directions.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good as hell... time to put in the setup????


:0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@May 30 2009, 01:10 PM~14046555
> *looks good as hell... time to put in the setup????
> :0
> *


thansk. need my 13s first. it needs to be able to sit on the axle when the juice is installed.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 30 2009, 01:00 PM~14046481
> *so, how do you get a 70lb bumper on with just one person....sence chuck has a hard time with directions.
> 
> 
> ...



muscle sissy boy :cheesy:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark+May 30 2009, 03:16 PM~14046601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.... X2


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 30 2009, 02:00 PM~14046481
> *so, how do you get a 70lb bumper on with just one person....sence chuck has a hard time with directions.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good mayne


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

She is going to look so nice on them 13"s with that ass sitting on the pavement. I really do love those Lincolns. You picked a good year for putting in all the work you have.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

car looks real good bro 





































except for them big as wheels :cheesy:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Looks bad ass Mark. Glad it worked out even tho you never answered my ?...

:biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55+May 30 2009, 07:14 PM~14048522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks,i looked hi and low just for this model. so its almost a dream car  



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN+May 30 2009, 09:49 PM~14049415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, what you talkin about that picnic? negitive


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

a delayed picture from the body shop, thanks to Dutn for uploading it.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 31 2009, 06:33 PM~14055217
> *just need to get a payday  :biggrin:
> thanks
> thanks,i looked hi and low just for this model. so its almost a dream car
> ...



you have shitty dreams


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 31 2009, 07:04 PM~14055436
> *you have shitty dreams
> *


dang it chuck all i want out of life is to be loved...and look what your doing. effectively destroying my life.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 31 2009, 09:30 PM~14056767
> *dang it chuck all i want out of life is to be loved...and look what your doing. effectively destroying my life.
> *


im just saying most people dream of cars they could never ever have 


for example my "dream" car would be a pristine 53 54 2 door fleetline cadillac 


not an 80's fleetwood that shits attainable


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 31 2009, 09:42 PM~14056913
> *im just saying most people dream of cars they could never ever have
> for example  my "dream" car  would be a  pristine 53 54 2 door fleetline cadillac
> not an 80's fleetwood  that shits attainable
> *


i keep dreams attainable. i like the idea of making dreams come true. :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 31 2009, 11:57 PM~14057094
> *i keep dreams attainable. i like the idea of making dreams come true.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 31 2009, 09:57 PM~14057094
> *i keep dreams attainable. i like the idea of making dreams come true.  :biggrin:
> *


you just have shitty dreams :cheesy: 


hey glad the frame rack deal worked out for ya 


will they be able to straighten your pump rack when your done?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@May 31 2009, 10:34 PM~14057492
> *will they be able to straighten your pump rack when your done?
> *


better make it removable just encase


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 31 2009, 10:39 PM~14057536
> *better make it removable just encase
> *


:roflmao:



your a good sport :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

sorry i couldnt help out saturday mark. been pulling them saturdays on the ol part time job.... let me know when you want to tear into it again. i want to get down there to check it out


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jun 1 2009, 01:44 PM~14062734-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@May 31 2009, 11:57 PM~14057094
> *i keep dreams attainable. i like the idea of making dreams come true.  :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talking about bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

gonna order my 13s this week. im going to have to check on what tire barn can get me for tires. im thinking BFgs. if not maybe firestones...


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 2 2009, 08:33 PM~14075339
> *gonna order my 13s this week. im going to have to check on what tire barn can get me for tires. im thinking BFgs. if not maybe firestones...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Good to see you got this back on track


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jun 2 2009, 07:36 PM~14075941
> *:thumbsup:
> *


right now im drawing up the rack. collecting pictures and brain storming. i know what i want. 3 on each side, 6 down in the well. the pumps spanned across the well. just need to decide how to lay it out to get there. 
i liked the idea of removable. im thinking ill do that like OUThopu's lincoln. 








there it would have 4 bolts holding the rack in place. seems to work on his ride. wonder if theirs a sleeve over it or its just a sandwich. 








empire car with 14 batt. i really like this packaging. 









forgot who this is, but none the less...lay out i like









really like how this impala is set up.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That layout will be easier to service verses how my Towncar was laid out. The reason I did mine the way I did was to keep the weight as far back as possible for hopping.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 2 2009, 09:00 PM~14076958
> *That layout will be easier to service verses how my Towncar was laid out. The reason I did mine the way I did was to keep the weight as far back as possible for hopping.
> *


yea, thats what i was thinking. plus i want the chrome front and center. 

13s are ordered. 14s sold this afternoon. so i have cash for tires. hankooks. soon to be on 13s :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

so we be swinging soon... ? or


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 4 2009, 03:06 PM~14095607
> *so we be swinging soon... ? or
> *


once i have the shop cleaned it will go there and be installed. 

found 30ft of 2/0 awg welder cable. and 10ft of 1/0 cable in the shop. so that helps on cost.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Better hope you can find some copper battery lugs as well. Them bitchs cost a fortune


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 4 2009, 06:26 PM~14097282
> *Better hope you can find some copper battery lugs as well. Them bitchs cost a fortune
> *


looks like the 50 buck range. ill need a crimper as well.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 4 2009, 06:52 PM~14097542
> *looks like the 50 buck range. ill need a crimper as well.
> *


get some heatshrink tape and some solder and solder them in then use the heat shrink 


look nicer then crimping them


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 4 2009, 07:52 PM~14097542
> *looks like the 50 buck range. ill need a crimper as well.
> *



i just hammer them on, or squeese them in a vice...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 4 2009, 06:55 PM~14097575
> *i just hammer them on, or squeese them in a vice...
> *


you also bought out isle 6 at autozone and put it in your caddy


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 4 2009, 06:54 PM~14097560
> *get some heatshrink tape and some solder and solder them in  then use the heat shrink
> look nicer then crimping them
> *


not a bad idea. how well does the solder hold them in there?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 4 2009, 07:10 PM~14097721
> *not a bad idea. how well does the solder hold them in there?
> *


use a small torch paste and solder like you would sweating copper pipe


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 4 2009, 07:12 PM~14097737
> *use a small torch paste and solder like you would sweating copper pipe
> 
> *


paste...like in the flux?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 4 2009, 07:16 PM~14097784
> *paste...like in the flux?
> *


yeah 

i didnt answer how strong it is cause i didnt feel i needed too :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

make sure your materials good and clean


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 4 2009, 07:56 PM~14097586
> *you also bought out isle 6 at autozone and put it in your caddy
> *



i don't think my local auto zone has 6 isle


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 4 2009, 07:42 PM~14098041
> *i don't think my local auto zone has 6 isle
> *


:dunno: isle 3?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 4 2009, 09:10 PM~14097721
> *not a bad idea. how well does the solder hold them in there?
> *


i use the solder and then a crimper... as long as you use the crimper right the dimple should be underneath and covered with the heat-shrink tubing.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jun 4 2009, 10:05 PM~14099594
> *i use the solder and then a crimper... as long as you use the crimper right the dimple should be underneath and covered with the heat-shrink tubing.
> *


i see no point in crimping solder holds 50 year old pipes in place without an issue it should be able to handle some wire


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 5 2009, 12:06 AM~14099604
> *i see no point in crimping    solder holds 50 year old pipes in place without an issue  it should be able to handle some wire
> *


overkill is cool with me. seems like cheap insurance to me.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jun 5 2009, 06:15 PM~14107122
> *overkill is cool with me. seems like cheap insurance to me.
> *


true


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

did some shop cleaning. man there is metal dust everywhere. had alot of junk hauled off. you know...a leaf blower is awesome and cleaning off rafters.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

this should be on its way shortly.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

what in the world does ebay call the "Ground Quick Disconnect"?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 6 2009, 05:52 PM~14112852
> *what in the world does ebay call the "Ground Quick Disconnect"?
> *


you mean like the one you posted?......anderson connectors the other style is a 
tweco connector


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 6 2009, 04:32 PM~14113051
> *you mean like the one you posted?......anderson connectors the other style is a
> tweco connector
> *


haha, no i know the anderson...thats hows its on its way :biggrin: 
thanks, tweco, now i know.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 6 2009, 04:33 PM~14112755
> *this should be on its way shortly.
> 
> 
> ...



thats what i am running, way better than a twist and pull


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 6 2009, 11:53 PM~14115772
> *thats what i am running, way better than a twist and pull
> *


they sell those at flying j's 


:dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 7 2009, 12:58 AM~14115361
> *haha, no i know the anderson...thats hows its on its way  :biggrin:
> thanks, tweco, now i know.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

waiting....its sucks :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 7 2009, 01:02 AM~14115854
> *they sell those at flying j's
> :dunno:
> *



we dont have those in these parts...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 7 2009, 09:54 PM~14122118
> *we dont have those in these parts...
> *



im sure brandon will bring ya some on his next trip through there


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

got my wheels in today. but the tire shop had to order the tires. so ill get it together friday :uh: 
so i went to Indiana oxygen and bought me a tweco quick disconnect


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

wheels are on, but im not showing :no:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 12 2009, 08:13 AM~14170130
> *wheels are on, but im not showing  :no:
> *


 :twak: :twak: 

Pics or it didn't happen! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What a ***.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jun 12 2009, 11:05 AM~14170899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it might not have.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 12 2009, 11:13 AM~14170130
> *wheels are on, but im not showing  :no:
> *


What gives?

damnit


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jun 12 2009, 02:42 PM~14172979
> *What gives?
> 
> damnit
> *


Tim hurt my feelings. now im sulking. 


umm, its been one of them days. :uh: pulled one front spring, lost drive and have yet to get the other, or clean the blue off the white walls. im being a nerd. ill try rrrreally hard to cut the springs, clean the while walls and take pictures....maybe ill buy 2 monsters to kick off the day tomorrow. 
right now im going to go take care of 12 steaks.


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 12 2009, 04:47 PM~14173037
> *Tim hurt my feelings. now im sulking.
> 
> umm, its been one of them days.  :uh:  pulled one front spring, lost drive and have yet to get the other, or clean the blue off the white walls.  im being a nerd. ill try rrrreally hard to cut the springs, clean the while walls and take pictures....maybe ill buy 2 monsters to kick off the day tomorrow.
> ...


LOL...

now you know how I feel 99.8% of the time


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

so, how is everything? good i hope? :happysad:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 12 2009, 02:47 PM~14173037
> *Tim hurt my feelings. now im sulking.
> umm, its been one of them days.  :uh:  pulled one front spring, lost drive and have yet to get the other, or clean the blue off the white walls.  im being a nerd. ill try rrrreally hard to cut the springs, clean the while walls and take pictures....maybe ill buy 2 monsters to kick off the day tomorrow.
> right now im going to go take care of 12 steaks.
> *


ive been doing an engine swap in my truck 


i felt like doing it for the first 2 hours after that ive been slacking ass big time on it


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

had to drive all over the place to get some grade 8 nuts for the ball joints. :uh: 
one turn cut from the stack. 
cant wait to get this thing juiced up. ...dang spendy batteries.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nice man, really, i hope you get eo swing it soon!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

looks good...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 13 2009, 03:00 PM~14180611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why do the door gaps look off?


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 13 2009, 07:56 PM~14181521
> *why do the door gaps look off?
> *


DICK!...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



... they look perfect to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jun 13 2009, 06:54 PM~14181868
> *DICK!...
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ... they look perfect to me.    :thumbsup:
> *


nah man look the trim is off too 

:cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

yea, dick :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

that looks real good mark


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Now thats more like it. The 13"s just look better for the size of the car. Did you get a chance to check rear tire clearance on the wheel opening lip?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jun 13 2009, 10:37 PM~14183268
> *Now thats more like it. The 13"s just look better for the size of the car. Did you get a chance to check rear tire clearance on the wheel opening lip?
> *


not as of yet. the front can go to metal and the tires clear, so long as they stay straight.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 12 2009, 04:47 PM~14173037
> *Tim hurt my feelings. now im sulking.
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I am good at that. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 13 2009, 03:00 PM~14180611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Mark.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jun 14 2009, 01:55 PM~14186637
> *Looking good Mark.
> *


thanks, im fond of it. kinda like both the 13s and 14s.
cant wait to ride out. simple things like going to get a drink and dippin around in town for a quick min,


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 14 2009, 11:16 PM~14190734
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt know they made little handles like that for the forklift disconnects, how much are they?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 14 2009, 10:23 PM~14190844
> *i didnt know they made little handles like that for the forklift disconnects, how much are they?
> *


5 bucks on ebay.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 13 2009, 03:00 PM~14180611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 15 2009, 05:28 PM~14198517
> *thats bad ass.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

shops cleaned. plastic hung in the rafters to prevent crap from calling on her. so now i just need to move her in. still need batteries, some rack steel, and heres and theres.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 13 2009, 02:00 PM~14180611
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Man that ride is sexy!!!!!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

TTT for marks quest in bent frames and other shenanigans :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 19 2009, 11:17 PM~14244837
> *TTT for marks quest in bent frames  and other shenanigans  :cheesy:
> *


shenanigans tomorrow include setting TV pressure and moving her to the shop. :biggrin: bent frame, :dunno: or do you mean angle improved frame :biggrin: but she went back together, the bumpers used all ther Og shims, nothing more nothing less. so its straight to me. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 19 2009, 11:40 PM~14245043
> *shenanigans tomorrow include setting TV pressure and moving her to the shop.  :biggrin:  bent frame,  :dunno: or do you mean angle improved frame  :biggrin:  but she went back together, the bumpers used all ther Og shims, nothing more nothing less. so its straight to me.  :biggrin:
> *


my bad

its parallel challenged not bent


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 20 2009, 09:04 PM~14250084
> *my bad
> 
> its parallel challenged  not bent
> *


hows your rust bucket by the way? :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 21 2009, 08:55 PM~14257422
> *hows your rust bucket by the way?  :biggrin:
> *


still rusty 


its too fucking hot here i havent been doing shit but trying to stay someplace at least half ass cool


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jun 14 2009, 09:23 PM~14190844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: 

Just search Anderson disconnect, or Anderson handle on ebay. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

put the Cd player in. had to find some contact paper that has a wood grain finish because this bracket was just a ugly black. im pleased enough.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Hit up Taylor when you are ready...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jun 23 2009, 06:53 PM~14276700
> *Hit up Taylor when you are ready...
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man, ill Pm you for the number on info about it. i just dont have that much money right not for 12 brand new ones. im just a few hundred short. plus whats the core charge?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 23 2009, 09:28 PM~14276963
> *thanks man, ill Pm you for the number on info about it. i just dont have that much money right not for 12 brand new ones. im just a few hundred short. plus whats the core charge?
> *


I got 6 for 641. I gotta take 2 swings cause of the price. It works out to 106.83 each. 

What core charge? No worries.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jun 22 2009, 12:16 PM~14261787
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Just search Anderson disconnect, or Anderson handle on ebay.  :biggrin:
> *


thx buddy, im going to attach a cable from the handle to my trunk lid, so all i have to do is open it all the way and it will pop the disconnect, in case of emergency, all i have to do is hit the trunk button and pull the lid, plus once or twice the disconnect arced; i really dont like being close to that kind of shit, but if i hooked a cable directly to the battery cable, it might chafe, or pull the wire out, so when i saw the handle naturally i was like, i need that shit.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 23 2009, 05:07 PM~14275100
> *put the Cd player in.  had to find some contact paper that has a wood grain finish because this bracket was just a ugly black. im pleased enough.
> 
> 
> ...


when i had an 89 towncar i wanted that digital dash so bad, i thought all those extra buttons for all the information was awesome, i cant believe i see more of the old ones with it than the later 80's ones...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

put together a hold down. should do the job.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 30 2009, 06:47 PM~14345033
> *put together a hold down. should do the job.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: smart thinking :yes:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 23 2009, 10:22 PM~14278236
> *when i had an 89 towncar i wanted that digital dash so bad, i thought all those extra buttons for all the information was awesome, i cant believe i see more of the old ones with it than the later 80's ones...
> *



I THINK the older ones used em alot at first, but they were very problematic, now days its hard to find ones where the buttons havent turned yellow/brown.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jun 30 2009, 08:58 PM~14345962
> *I THINK the older ones used em alot at first, but they were very problematic, now days its hard to find ones where the buttons havent turned yellow/brown.
> *


yep, nothing happens when i push the buttons. but the message center does tell me still of problems. kinda wish it was just analog


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 23 2009, 08:22 PM~14278236
> *when i had an 89 towncar i wanted that digital dash so bad, i thought all those extra buttons for all the information was awesome, i cant believe i see more of the old ones with it than the later 80's ones...
> *


Thats one of the reasons I got my 88 Towncar it was the only one on PHX Craigslist wit the Digi Dash. Mark how you like my throwback JVC Tape deck :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 30 2009, 09:10 PM~14346097
> *Thats one of the reasons I got my 88 Towncar it was the only one on PHX Craigslist wit the Digi Dash. Mark how you like my throwback JVC Tape deck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: looks clean . :ugh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 30 2009, 10:10 PM~14346097
> *Thats one of the reasons I got my 88 Towncar it was the only one on PHX Craigslist wit the Digi Dash. Mark how you like my throwback JVC Tape deck :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i wish my 89 had it, i wouldnt have gotten rid of it 

i didnt know it has the date too!!!

when i think of a luxury car, i think moon roof and digital dash, and pillowtop seats


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

bump


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

well... had a ton of time off tues-sun but nothing to work with :uh: did order head liner material because it doesnt exsist in my area :angry: 
next week, buy batteries. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 9 2009, 05:41 PM~14425817
> *well... had a ton of time off tues-sun but nothing to work with :uh:  did order head liner material because it doesnt exsist in my area  :angry:
> next week, buy batteries.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


isnt that the way it always happens,it is for me atleast


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 9 2009, 05:41 PM~14425817
> *well... had a ton of time off tues-sun but nothing to work with :uh:  did order head liner material because it doesnt exsist in my area  :angry:
> next week, buy batteries.  :0  :cheesy:
> *


Those ones we were talmbout?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 9 2009, 07:58 PM~14428363
> *Those ones we were talmbout?
> *


yea, thems the ones. what kinda heads up do i need to give ya? might need to start working out the details.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 9 2009, 10:42 PM~14428783
> *yea, thems the ones. what kinda heads up do i need to give ya? might need to start working out the details.
> *


The morning that you are ready, call or text me. I'll call them and have them at the dock waiting for you... 3174370288


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 13 2009, 04:00 PM~14180611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

lincoln looks good brother...!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

lookin nice! Mark VI's one of my favorite cars... in case my LIL name didn't give it away.


----------



## ucepnut (Aug 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks for all the good comments guys :thumbsup: 

gonna pick up 12 exides tomorrow :0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking real clean man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jul 16 2009, 08:38 AM~14491161
> *Looking real clean man!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin: 

just put a order in for these things. should help get the accumulators set.  nice fine tuning cluster and a regulator that goes to 450. 

















and now, im going to go redo the head liner :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 16 2009, 09:33 AM~14490775
> *thanks for all the good comments guys  :thumbsup:
> 
> gonna pick up 12 exides tomorrow  :0
> *


Why the change? You talk to B?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 16 2009, 05:14 PM~14496000
> *Why the change? You talk to B?
> *


yea, i talked to him for a few. he told me somethings. i thought about it. did some research. decided brents put'm on the bumper with exide, so ill be good with em. 

but thanks alot for looking out man, :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

head liner install. 
































dang window calk, was making it a pain. white trim and black calk...not cool. 

































































































so yea, i know thats a shit load of pictures for just a head liner recover. BUT thats just what happens after a 24oz Monster, 44oz coke, and a camera and something to do. 
need to find some thread so i can re-wrap the visors. they have a sew border :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i had to cut my shit in 1/2 to get it out


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 17 2009, 09:08 AM~14501985
> *i had to cut my shit in 1/2 to get it out
> *


you should never have to cut it in 1/2 to get a headliner out! your lac is a 4 door right, usually they go out the passenger front door 

headliner looks good mark :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 17 2009, 12:04 PM~14502965
> *you should never have to cut it in 1/2 to get a headliner out! your lac is a 4 door right, usually they go out the passenger front door
> 
> headliner looks good mark  :thumbsup:
> *


i tried my damndest, but it wouldnt come out with out breaking... so i said fuck it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 17 2009, 12:51 PM~14503344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can allready hear someone saying dont elave those on the concrete!!! but thats not an issue now a days


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 17 2009, 12:15 AM~14500064
> *head liner install.
> 
> 
> ...



that 3m will come loose its first hot day in the sun


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 17 2009, 01:05 PM~14504103
> *that 3m will come loose its first hot day in the sun
> *


yea, we will see. if it does hope it goes all the way lose. what have you had luck with?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 17 2009, 11:08 AM~14501985
> *i had to cut my shit in 1/2 to get it out
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jul 17 2009, 03:05 PM~14504103
> *that 3m will come loose its first hot day in the sun
> *


mine lasted 3 years with the 3m spray the trick is to spray both surfaces let set up then do it again let tack up then bond them together


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome Progress.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Headliner came out clean! Great job man! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 17 2009, 01:51 PM~14503344
> *
> 
> 
> ...




You better get some batteries with balls. :0 :0


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 17 2009, 12:05 PM~14504098
> *i can allready hear someone saying dont elave those on the concrete!!! but thats not an issue now a days
> *


 :yessad: I had to learn the hard way


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 17 2009, 04:10 PM~14506468
> *yea, we will see. if it does hope it goes all the way lose. what have you had luck with?
> *


http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?Br...D=50&SubcatID=9

This is what we use just got a $20 bottom feed paint gun from Harborfreight works great & the glue holds up good in the HOT AZ sun


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 20 2009, 07:26 AM~14523531
> *You better get some batteries with balls.  :0  :0
> *


ballzy enough to put Brents cars on the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 20 2009, 09:24 PM~14530501
> *ballzy enough to put Brents cars on the bumper  :biggrin:
> *



Impala's maybe but Lincolns not so much.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2009, 06:59 AM~14535515
> *Impala's maybe but Lincolns not so much.
> *


well then if it gets on the bumper then ill be really cool hu?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 21 2009, 07:28 PM~14541759
> *well then if it gets on the bumper then ill be really cool hu?
> *



No just have a lot of weight in the trunk. :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2009, 07:45 PM~14543072
> *No just have a lot of weight in the trunk.  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 17 2009, 05:10 PM~14506468
> *yea, we will see. if it does hope it goes all the way lose. what have you had luck with?
> *



thinned out liquid nail or similiar sprayed through a peice of shit bottom feed gun like the guy above suggested 


its how dealerships do it. they dont use liquid nail but its the same kind of shit


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

kewl mayne


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Hell yeah :thumbsup: Trunk starting to look nice!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i like that layout of the batts, that heavy assend should bumper with ease :0 :yes:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 26 2009, 10:14 AM~14584251
> *i like that layout of the batts, that heavy assend should  bumper with ease  :0 :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised. On my Towncar all 12 are across the back as far back as they can go and it still doesn't bumper with ease. Mine also only had 12" rears and dropped uppers.

Looking good though Mark keep at it.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 26 2009, 04:03 PM~14585867
> *You'd be surprised. On my Towncar all 12 are across the back as far back as they can go and it still doesn't bumper with ease. Mine also only had 12" rears and dropped uppers.
> 
> Looking good though Mark keep at it.
> *


 :0 damn it man,i must have got real lucky with the roadmaster...6 batts 3 in each corner and it bumpered on a couple occassion when i started getting the hang of the switch.man i hope the cutty works good,id be soooo disappointed


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

As long as you have the right batteries.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 26 2009, 05:42 PM~14587201
> *As long as you have the right batteries.
> *


 :biggrin: give it up, its just lay-n-play


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 26 2009, 08:12 PM~14587430
> *:biggrin:  give it up, its just lay-n-play
> *


I gave up on you I was giving advice to others.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 26 2009, 02:03 PM~14585867
> *
> Looking good though Mark keep at it.
> *


thanks


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 26 2009, 06:14 PM~14587446
> *I gave up on you I was giving advice to others.
> *


 :tears: cut me deep homie


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 26 2009, 08:14 PM~14587446
> *I gave up on you I was giving advice to others.
> *


 ill pretend it was for me :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 26 2009, 08:14 PM~14587455
> *:tears:  cut me deep homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Trunk layout is looking good! Really like how the batts sit in there! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

soon soon we shaw see some movement


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 27 2009, 03:33 PM~14595741
> *soon soon we shaw see some movement
> *


what ya think, by my birthday ? :thumbsup: i need some of that feel good stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

i think it could happen... doubt it im not going to assume anything... last time we were shooting for slamology... that was in June....ha


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 28 2009, 09:10 AM~14603177
> *i think it could happen... doubt it im not going to assume anything... last time we were shooting for slamology... that was in June....ha
> *


i got time off sucka! imma be there in the Am putting in time. im shooting to have the battery trays, and hold downs done. then pump bar. noids. plumb, wire, fill. ZEEET


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

skeet skeet :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14609587
> *i got time off sucka! imma be there in the Am putting in time. im shooting to have the battery trays, and hold downs done. then pump bar. noids. plumb, wire, fill. ZEEET
> *


:tapping foot impatiently:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

i know you made some progress yesterday.. lets see it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 16 2009, 11:15 PM~14500064
> *head liner install.
> 
> 
> ...


ha.. he said black calk...




nohomo


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 30 2009, 09:48 AM~14626000
> *i know you made some progress yesterday.. lets see it
> *


you cant prove anything :cheesy: but i now can not handle the rack by my self to get it back into the car. :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

damn yo... we should of pulled the trunk lid and got like a pulley deal set up to like houst that dude down in there


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 31 2009, 12:14 PM~14638156
> *damn yo... we should of pulled the trunk lid and got like a pulley deal set up to like houst that dude down in there
> *


i know, but i hate messing with da bodys :biggrin: BUT i did find out i can handle the rack by my self, i walk around the shop acting like haulk. pick that dude up and set it in.  but its alot easyer when you was down.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

batterys are all in there. :0 

























this is where im going with the pump mount. i need to cut the 2x2 towers down. and the 2x1 in the picture is just a test peace.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

any day now


----------



## dutn (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah buddy!!!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just remember you need to leave enough room under the pump mount for your hand and a wrench. The last thing you want to do is arc a wrench on a battery post or cable lug. I would suggest studding the pump so you only need to mess with putting a nut on the stud verses having to hold the pump while attempting to start a bolt from the underside. Looking good though.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 31 2009, 10:56 PM~14643448
> *Just remember you need to leave enough room under the pump mount for your hand and a wrench. The last thing you want to do is arc a wrench on a battery post or cable lug. I would suggest studding the pump so you only need to mess with putting a nut on the stud verses having to hold the pump while attempting to start a bolt from the underside. Looking good though.
> *



thats genious!!!!! next time i have to take a pump out im going to replace it with a stud and a nut!!! thats fucking genious!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 31 2009, 09:56 PM~14643448
> *Just remember you need to leave enough room under the pump mount for your hand and a wrench. The last thing you want to do is arc a wrench on a battery post or cable lug. I would suggest studding the pump so you only need to mess with putting a nut on the stud verses having to hold the pump while attempting to start a bolt from the underside. Looking good though.
> *


yea, for sure. might have to wrap some tools in tape just for working on the system.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 1 2009, 12:13 AM~14643583
> *thats genious!!!!! next time i have to take a pump out im going to replace it with a stud and a nut!!! thats fucking genious!!!
> *


 :uh: goof


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 1 2009, 02:46 PM~14646946
> *:uh: goof
> *



srsly man, it takes me 20 minutes with my wrist bent all weird just to get it lined up! its such a bitch!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 1 2009, 04:42 PM~14647194
> *srsly man, it takes me 20 minutes with my wrist bent all weird just to get it lined up! its such a bitch!
> *


i know,thats why ive been doing studs for as long as i can remember...shit,one of my pumps loaded is 75 pounds easy


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Jul 31 2009, 11:13 PM~14643583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took a combo 1/2" and 9/16" box end wrench cut it in half and shrink wrapped the handle leaving only the box end exposed. That makes it very short so it can't reach between posts to arc and also prevents me from over tightening the nuts .



> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 1 2009, 03:44 PM~14647204
> *i know,thats why ive been doing studs for as long as i can remember...shit,one of my pumps loaded is 75 pounds easy
> *


I've been doing it for a long time but I still remember how much it sucks doing a bolt.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 2 2009, 10:01 AM~14651131
> *Well it's a good idea but I'd stop short of calling it genious
> I took a combo 1/2" and 9/16" box end wrench cut it in half and shrink wrapped the handle leaving only the box end exposed. That makes it very short so it can't reach between posts to arc and also prevents me from over tightening the nuts .
> 
> *


good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 31 2009, 08:57 PM~14641822
> *batterys are all in there.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...

i'm confused. 


How are you mounting the pumps? Fuckit... just finish it so I my brain will stop hurting.

thx.


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE BATTERY RACE...LOOKS LIKE YOUR HIDING SOME BATTS IN DERR


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

ugh, i keep forgetting my camera before i go to the shop. :uh: . but the car did have pumps in it today :biggrin: o yea, drilling 24 1/4" holes sucks, but i guess ya gotta have a noid rack


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 6 2009, 11:03 PM~14698303
> *ugh, i keep forgetting  my camera before i go to the shop.  :uh: .  but the car did have pumps in it today  :biggrin:  o yea, drilling 24 1/4" holes sucks, but i guess ya gotta have a noid rack
> *


been there done that,tapped them all too.....shit did suck


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:11 PM~14698385
> *been there done that,tapped them all too.....shit did suck
> *


snap. i welded some 1/4 bolts from the back side, so its all nicely studed.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 6 2009, 11:27 PM~14698518
> *snap.  i welded some 1/4 bolts from the back side, so its all nicely studed.
> *


i had to drill out the solenoids to fit the 1/4 bolts on my accurates,did you?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 09:30 PM~14698557
> *i had to drill out the solenoids to fit the 1/4 bolts on my accurates,did you?
> *


nope.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 6 2009, 11:33 PM~14698588
> *nope.
> *


thats just my luck


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 1 2009, 12:13 AM~14643583
> *thats genious!!!!! next time i have to take a pump out im going to replace it with a stud and a nut!!! thats fucking genious!!!
> *


I agree. so easy, yet ive never thought of it.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

dont forget to clean up the grounds for the pumps and solenoids!!

looks great mayne!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 7 2009, 04:49 PM~14704882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the layout bro,looks like some nice fab work too :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 7 2009, 01:49 PM~14704882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 7 2009, 02:49 PM~14704882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass :0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks guys, im getting close. i can feel it :biggrin: 
need to list:
-rust hoses. figure out where to rout them from the trunk to the frame.
-cut rear cylinder holes in the body. maybe 1/2 over size of the frame hole so the cylinder can pivot and not hit the body?
-run 9wire and ground cable to the front. wire switches and make QD bracket.
-clean all ground points and install rack. question...how much bare metal to i need for the blocks and noids to get a ground?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i would make whatever part of the metal the pump touches bare metal. same with the solenoids. yeah i know the bolt is prolly good enough, but hey, you never know, right?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Did you over size the whole on the bottom of the tube the pumps sit on so that the nut torques down against the block without crushing the tube?

Shit should look reall nice once it's all plumbed and wired.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 9 2009, 09:22 PM~14720536
> *Did you over size the whole on the bottom of the tube the pumps sit on so that the nut torques down against the block without crushing the tube?
> 
> Shit should look reall nice once it's all plumbed and wired.
> *


yes i did  and thanks. 


been a shitty ass day thow. couldnt keep my ass in the shop for nothing!! :angry: had to keep leaving to go find stuff, battery was 100% dead on the lincoln. lost something i just got back from getting....ect! plus to get anything in a 15-20 min drive one way :angry:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I cant wait to see this thing done, it seems like its been forever but worth every minute checking out the updates


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 10 2009, 03:22 PM~14726404
> *yes i did    and thanks.
> been a shitty ass day thow. couldnt keep my ass in the shop for nothing!!  :angry:  had to keep leaving to go find stuff, battery was 100% dead on the lincoln. lost something i just got back from getting....ect! plus to get anything in a 15-20 min drive one way  :angry:
> *



I feel your pain, shit gets old when your tryin to get things done. Cars lookin awesome BTW.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 10 2009, 03:22 PM~14726404
> *yes i did    and thanks.
> been a shitty ass day thow. couldnt keep my ass in the shop for nothing!!  :angry:  had to keep leaving to go find stuff, battery was 100% dead on the lincoln. lost something i just got back from getting....ect! plus to get anything in a 15-20 min drive one way  :angry:
> *


Everytime I'm at the point your at I have the same problems with always needing more supplies. Seems like I always run short of something.

Oh and on a side note you may want to buy a couple of extra pump motors and solenoids for stock. Getting the hang of the switch can get costly. I think I ran through 2 sets of solenoids and 4 motors last year on the Towncar.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Got the drive shaft to the shop, getting the slip put in. went to the hydraulic shop, got some 45s. some sheet metal screws and clamps. ran the QD and 9-wire into the car. the hose is ran and secure. 
getting there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

hells yeah! good job man


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Using bulkhead fittings to get the lines out of the trunk will save you the headache of the lines getting cut. Even with a grommet on the sheetmetal I found they usually just pop off and then the line gets tore up.

Cleans up the trunk a bit too.


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 11 2009, 06:18 PM~14739374
> *Using bulkhead fittings to get the lines out of the trunk will save you the headache of the lines getting cut. Even with a grommet on the sheetmetal I found they usually just pop off and then the line gets tore up.
> 
> Cleans up the trunk a bit too.
> *


maybe so,but these are the lines i have. if i have problems ill look into it. but being im not ballin im going to start here. these are oil filler tube grommets. :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

o yea, it was my birthday today :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 11 2009, 10:03 PM~14740461
> *o yea, it was my birthday today  :biggrin:
> *


happy birthday bro!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 11 2009, 09:03 PM~14740461
> *o yea, it was my birthday today  :biggrin:
> *


nice!

my b day was on sunday 

do you want to be in los leos car club? lol ( sorry thats an inside joke )


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 11 2009, 09:02 PM~14740448
> *maybe so,but these are the lines i have. if i have problems ill look into it. but being im not ballin im going to start here. these are oil filler tube grommets.  :cheesy:
> *


Well if you have a Parker dealer near you you should be able to get that line cut and have fittings put on to allow for using bulkheads without having to buy 4 lines. My local place will do it for me as long as it's a hose they carry. I hear you on the cash flow. I'm not beating you down about anything just putting it out there for you to think about.

Happy birthday as well.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

new pics please :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14762534
> *new pics on the bumper please :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 13 2009, 09:39 PM~14762603
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

tomorrow maybe... :biggrin: 









had alot of running today for little things. alls i should have to get tomorrow is my drive shaft and plates. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 13 2009, 10:00 PM~14762830
> *tomorrow maybe...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 already?.....you aint playin :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 07:10 PM~14762915
> *:0 already?.....you aint playin :thumbsup:
> *


TAKE NOTES!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

the excitement is killing me!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2009, 10:22 PM~14763046
> *TAKE NOTES!
> *


man he started the build back in 2006 :angry: :twak:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 07:28 PM~14763106
> *man he started the build back in 2006 :angry:  :twak:
> *


relax...........TAKE UR G STRING OUT UR ASS CRACK.........FEEL BETTER?


YOU ONLY BEEN ON UR SINCE LIKE 04, YOU'LL CATCH UP SOON :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 13 2009, 10:32 PM~14763164
> *relax...........TAKE UR G STRING OUT UR ASS CRACK.........FEEL BETTER?
> YOU ONLY BEEN ON UR SINCE LIKE 04, YOU'LL CATCH UP SOON :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: why you gotta bring up my g-string all the time


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 11 2009, 07:18 PM~14739374
> *Using bulkhead fittings to get the lines out of the trunk will save you the headache of the lines getting cut. Even with a grommet on the sheetmetal I found they usually just pop off and then the line gets tore up.
> 
> Cleans up the trunk a bit too.
> *



Those are a good idea


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 13 2009, 08:00 PM~14762830
> *tomorrow maybe...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn.....that looks real familiar!!! My Lincolns original setup was just like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 13 2009, 10:24 PM~14763061
> *the excitement is killing me!!
> *


X2. Ready to see this bitch do her thing...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 14 2009, 06:29 PM~14771788
> *X2. Ready to see this bitch do her thing...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2009, 11:59 PM~14765263
> *Damn.....that looks real familiar!!!  My Lincolns original setup was just like that.  :thumbsup:
> *


 i was thinking the same thing. seems to work well considering the way the trunk is shaped


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 14 2009, 05:29 PM~14771788
> *X2. Ready to see this bitch do her thing...
> *


:wave:

u got ur fender fixord yet?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:28 PM~14763106
> *man he started the build back in 2006 :angry:  :twak:
> *


yea but i started with nothing! no welder, plasma, grinder, ect. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 13 2009, 10:59 PM~14765263
> *Damn.....that looks real familiar!!!  My Lincolns original setup was just like that.  :thumbsup:
> *


really, i never seen it like this. got pics :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 14 2009, 08:41 PM~14772840
> *yea but i started with nothing! no welder, plasma, grinder, ect.  :biggrin:
> *


i know,ive been following this topic since then :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 14 2009, 07:42 PM~14772844
> *really, i never seen it like this. got pics  :0
> *


wayne64ss might still have some pics


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 14 2009, 07:15 PM~14773038
> *wayne64ss might still have some pics
> *


he had the car when the pumped where side ways in front of all the batteries. and it was a straight row across the back with 4 under that.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 14 2009, 08:25 PM~14773094
> *he had the car when the pumped where side ways in front of all the batteries. and it was a straight row across the back with 4 under that.
> *


:dunno: i seen that shit in so many different ways, i forget who had what... i was so close to buying that car too!!! i almost settled for that brown mercury with the white interior and no radio, but i decided to just go my own way instead of buy something built...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

so, i have yet to get it bleed really well, and the front pressure locks with the quickness!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

o-crap, i put the adex on backwards :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Look at you go. Well done man. She road ready now?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 15 2009, 11:50 PM~14780909
> *so, i have yet to get it bleed really well, and the front pressure locks with the quickness!
> *


Lets see the vid... :0


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 15 2009, 11:50 PM~14780909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohh shit...

Who cares about plates... driving legally is overrated. When i got my '55 running I drove it like 3 weekends in a row with the registration stickers that expired 3 years ago... i have renewed it now though. :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 15 2009, 11:09 PM~14781048
> *o-crap, i put the adex on backwards  :uh:
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 15 2009, 10:50 PM~14780909
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt know you could pressure lock at adex??

how many times are you tapping the switch before it locks up? id imagine just a quick tap of the switch and the front would be locked up...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 16 2009, 12:19 PM~14784084
> *i didnt know you could pressure lock at adex??
> 
> how many times are you tapping the switch before it locks up? id imagine just a quick tap of the switch and the front would be locked up...
> *


right after i made that post, i relized...the adex is on backwards.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 15 2009, 10:59 PM~14781424
> *Look at you go. Well done man. She road ready now?
> *


no, need to figure out if the acumulators are even working, bleed the lines on 12v. put the new drive shaft in. 
i have just been giving this thing my all for the past week. once its all good ill give you guys the full show  but im beat and need to go back to work...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

just got sent a text photo from mark..... one word... awesome


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 16 2009, 06:50 PM~14785611
> *right after i made that post, i relized...the adex is on backwards.
> *



glad it was something dumb and not something serious!


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 19 2009, 02:41 PM~14817662
> *just got sent a text photo from mark..... one word... awesome
> *


what a tease, the rest of us wanna see too!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sweeet! nice 3 wheel


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

have you tried to hop it yet?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 19 2009, 11:05 PM~14823679
> *have you tried to hop it yet?
> *


kinda, its like i have to much coil in it. and the one is getting hung up in the pocket. :angry: plug i have yet to put together a hopping switch


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 20 2009, 08:32 AM~14825237
> *kinda, its like i have to much coil in it. and the one is getting hung up in the pocket.  :angry:  plug i have yet to put together a hopping switch
> *



:thumbsdown:



:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

She's alive and kicking! 

And looking damn good doing it! :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2007)

this car being done was long long over due. looks great man. congrates again.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

look at that bumper its too close to the ground,i think you have bad springs in there :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 20 2009, 07:32 AM~14825237
> *kinda, its like i have to much coil in it. and the one is getting hung up in the pocket.  :angry:  plug i have yet to put together a hopping switch
> *


gotta break them coils in son!


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, Mark.....


Its way past time to change your avatar. :cheesy:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

I JUST PICED ME UP A BABY LINCOLN NICE CARS BRO.


HEY REAL TALK UR BABY LINCOLN IS CLEAN BRO GOOD JOB!!!!!!!!!


JUST GIVING U PROPS....


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 20 2009, 12:59 AM~14823625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass... congrats Mark!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 20 2009, 07:32 AM~14825237
> *kinda, its like i have to much coil in it. and the one is getting hung up in the pocket.  :angry:  plug i have yet to put together a hopping switch
> *


Just trim a little off the coil. After you get them to settle in you can just shim it up with extra donuts or spacer plates. We burned up so much shit trying to run as close to full stack as possible. In the end we cut the coils and it worked way better once it had some room to move to get a hop started. I've found that if the tires don't leave the ground on the very first hit it struggles to get hopping without straining the pumps.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 19 2009, 10:59 PM~14823625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Mark. :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

thanks all you guys. :biggrin: 

the coils are 4.5 tons from blackmagic, with a turn already cut off.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 20 2009, 09:27 PM~14832986
> *thanks all you guys.  :biggrin:
> 
> the coils are 4.5 tons from blackmagic, with a turn already cut off.
> *


Take a 1/4 turn more off at a time until you get enough play in the suspension to get it going.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

On second thought just fab up a spring compressor now that your done with the ride your probably just sitting around board anyways. :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 20 2009, 09:27 PM~14833695
> *On second thought just fab up a spring compressor now that your done with the ride your probably just sitting around board anyways. :cheesy:
> *


i could retro-fit my port-a-power c-clamp :biggrin: i have been swamped ever day. not even close to bored


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

got any pics with the ass locked up?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Mark! The lincoln looks killer bro


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I told you to press those springs......damn kids. lol Looks good though


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 19 2009, 09:59 PM~14822922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was worth all the work .....nice job Homie!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn mark came out really clean,very nice...


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 20 2009, 08:32 AM~14825237
> * i have yet to put together a hopping switch
> *


Hit it from the door... :0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Aug 22 2009, 08:23 AM~14846750
> *Hit it from the door... :0
> *


switch panel under the cd player. plus the front pumps aint acting right... :angry: 
also cracked the top of my back cylinder...must have hit the back seat frame.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Whats the pumps doing or not doing? You saying the cylinder case cracked?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 24 2009, 08:21 PM~14869238
> *Whats the pumps doing or not doing? You saying the cylinder case cracked?
> *


well, when i hit the front pumps. they dont sound even close to my back pumps, they sound weak and like fluid moving ,kinda like the sound you make my pushing jello between your teeth (dont act like you aint done this). :biggrin: 
so the first hit....nothing! car doesnt move, then the second it moves, sometimes i hit it and the pumps stop spinning and then the car pops up like one cylinder was stuck. i have number 7 gears on the front at 72 volts. which was sujested to me by brent. maybe a rookie cant work it right?
the rear cylinder has is welded at the top, then machined down down over the weld. this is where it cracked. im going to take them apart, drill the crack and weld it all up. and cut the seat frame section that it hit!
also, dont ever flippin 3 on gravel... :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I'd say pull the pumps and take the pump heads off and check to make sure all the seals are intact. When you were having problems from the dump being plumbed wrong you may have overlocked the front cylinders and pressure spiked the sytem which can blow the seals in the pumphead. I tore up a few sets of seals when I first started with my Towncar. I'm surprised about the case cracking though. I would say weld it up and don't machine the weld down unless it's manditory for clearance.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 19 2009, 10:59 PM~14823625
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THATS DOPE,.......MONEY. :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice it looks great. uffin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Aug 24 2009, 09:22 PM~14869954
> *Well I'd say pull the pumps and take the pump heads off and check to make sure all the seals are intact. When you were having problems from the dump being plumbed wrong you may have overlocked the front cylinders and pressure spiked the sytem which can blow the seals in the pumphead. I tore up a few sets of seals when I first started with my Towncar. I'm surprised about the case cracking though. I would say weld it up and don't machine the weld down unless it's manditory for clearance.
> *


well, i look at it. the front left spring ect. is getting hung up on the wheel side rather than the crossmember side of the pocket...like its being pushed out there... hmm ideas?
also, the cylinder had a pin hole about a 1/8 below the machine line. i drilled it some and welded over it...should hold. now i just need to cut some of the seat brace.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Can't say I've had any problems with the coils hanging up on the T/C before. Did you modify the lower a arms other than plating the underside?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14892245
> *well, i look at it. the front left spring ect. is getting hung up on the  wheel side rather than the crossmember side of the pocket...like its being pushed out there... hmm ideas?
> also, the cylinder had a pin hole about a 1/8 below the machine line. i drilled it some and welded over it...should hold. now i just need to cut some of the seat brace.
> *


did you ever cut the coils,if so make sure the bottom of the coil thats cut is facing the balljoint.i


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 19 2009, 10:59 PM~14822922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shits lookin good.  


Yours not come with chrome rockers? I have an extra set, not sure if I wanna sell em or not, but I might . . .


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Aug 27 2009, 07:02 PM~14902260
> *Shits lookin good.
> Yours not come with chrome rockers? I have an extra set, not sure if I wanna sell em or not, but I might . . .
> *


you DO wanna sell em! and you wanna give the lincoln brother hood hook up! Tom wanted 100 bucks last time we talked...might have been a year ago. ill have to find the rivets studs that hold them on.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

got the cylinder fixed. seat brace cut some. also charged the accums to 350psi. they work better now...but only well on the 2nd stage.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

went back to the same Co-op. car weighed in at 5540lbs. over the stock 4100lbs


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 31 2009, 12:53 PM~14935383
> *went back to the same Co-op. car weighed in at 5540lbs. over the stock 4100lbs
> *


i always wanted to know what my cadi weighed...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know if I even want to weigh mine when it's done. Sometimes ignorance is bliss.

Oh nice avatar update by the way.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 19 2009, 09:59 PM~14822922
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 28 2009, 08:23 PM~14914800
> *you DO wanna sell em! and you wanna give the lincoln brother hood hook up! Tom wanted 100 bucks last time we talked...might have been a year ago. ill have to find the rivets studs that hold them on.
> *



$100 + shhipping. They are in pretty good shape, couple of dents like usual. can get some pics. LMK


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Wheres the update?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

sorry guys, i have been swamped. chaddy i want them panels...just a little behind to pick them up at the moment. 
need to replace an insert in the pump block, f-er stripped after fixing the gear seal :uh: i been driving it around with stock coils cut down...need to put the 4.5 back in, they got compressed in a 50ton press a few weeks ago..so maybe this time ill have the play to get er up.


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

mark did u make a deep pocket in your lower arms?


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

,,


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Sep 7 2009, 09:09 PM~15009091
> *mark did u  make a deep pocket in your lower arms?
> *


nope


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

hop this bitch already! :angry:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Sep 8 2009, 07:20 PM~15018992
> *hop this bitch already! :angry:
> *


finish your already :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 8 2009, 10:11 PM~15020596
> *finish your already  :angry:
> *


:0 











































Oh wait. I fall into the same catagory. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark+Sep 8 2009, 11:11 PM~15020596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 7 2009, 10:06 PM~15009038
> *sorry guys, i have been swamped. chaddy i want them panels...just a little behind to pick them up at the moment.
> need to replace an insert in the pump block, f-er stripped after fixing the gear seal  :uh:  i been driving it around with stock coils cut down...need to put the 4.5 back in, they got compressed in a 50ton press a few weeks ago..so maybe this time ill have the play to get er up.
> *



Ill pull em off and save em before I junk the car, LMK when your ready for em.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Sep 8 2009, 10:05 PM~15021428
> *Ill pull em off and save em before I junk the car, LMK when your ready for em.
> *


that would be great man!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

BUMPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

updates?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

updates? you want updates?? YOU CANT HANDLE THE UPDATES. 



i put the 4.5 back in. hooked up a remote switch for hopping. started to hop it....my timeing is off btw. but it got up some and then i would retart :uh: BUT after to much hopping i burned a motor ( the motor sound got sluggish and lifted slow) i felt the right pump....cool as a cucumber then the left HOT as fire. i f-ed up and only wired one pump on :uh: :angry: so im out a $100 motor and didnt even get to see it at full power...just half.  :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 12 2009, 01:20 PM~15060157
> *updates? you want updates?? YOU CANT HANDLE THE UPDATES.
> i put the 4.5 back in. hooked up a remote switch for hopping. started to hop it....my timeing is off btw. but it got up some and then i would retart  :uh:  BUT after to much hopping i burned a motor ( the motor sound got sluggish and lifted slow) i felt the right pump....cool as a cucumber then the left HOT as fire. i f-ed up and only wired one pump on  :uh:  :angry:  so im out a $100 motor and didnt even get to see it at full power...just half.    :angry:
> *


so if it hops pretty good with one pump, with 2 pumps it shoud be bumper checkin!?!?!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2009, 12:22 PM~15060176
> *so if it hops pretty good with one pump, with 2 pumps it shoud be bumper checkin!?!?!
> *


no one said "pretty good" just some :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 12 2009, 01:34 PM~15060263
> *no one said "pretty good" just some  :cheesy:
> *


you aint gotta lie to kick it, you know that shit swings


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

pulled the motor apart. the little black nubs that are on the out side the the case was melted, made a black ring around the motor. but the inside was like a mouse nest, strings of stuff. there was broken magnet, winding and other stuff, black crap everwhere. the place where the armatures run was ran down something bad. i really over worked this motor. really sucks to be out $100 bucks and not even have gotten to seen it in full power :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 12 2009, 05:05 PM~15061394
> *pulled the motor apart. the little black nubs that are on the out side the the case was melted, made a black ring around the motor. but the inside was like a mouse nest, strings of stuff. there was broken magnet, winding and other stuff, black crap everwhere. the place where the armatures run was ran down something bad. i really over worked this motor. really sucks to be out $100 bucks and not even have gotten to seen it in full power  :angry:
> *




hey man, thats the name of the game, ya gotta keep a stock of shit in the garage just in case, spare noids, cable, motors, i keep a spare cylinder, u know, whatev

dont let it get u down, before you know it your kids are going to be crashing your cars


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh by the way, did you prime these motors, or did you just put full power to them?

i heard some people prime them in steps of 24 volts...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2009, 04:09 PM~15061415
> *oh by the way, did you prime these motors, or did you just put full power to them?
> 
> i heard some people prime them in steps of 24 volts...
> *


no primeing i hear it both ways. it was blead at 12volts. but not after seeing 72 :uh: 
suck thing is, i need exhaust on this car because the pipe ending right before the axle isnt cutting it, its just making me sick. i also need some heads on hands along with rebuild kits. im just short on money, so i guess thank god winters on its way :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 12 2009, 05:39 PM~15061561
> *no primeing i hear it both ways. it was blead at 12volts. but not after seeing 72  :uh:
> suck thing is, i need exhaust on this car because the pipe ending right before the axle isnt cutting it, its just making me sick.  i also need some heads on hands along with rebuild kits. im just short on money, so i guess thank god winters on its way  :dunno:
> *



yeah, i had teh pipe taht went over tha axle and out to the bumper, but my spring cup crushed it, so i had to take it off, and since i had to cut the trunk floor for my chain bridge, it comes right into the car, but if i roll with the windows closed it doesnt come in, so yeah, x2 on winter comming lol.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 12 2009, 11:20 AM~15060157
> *updates? you want updates?? YOU CANT HANDLE THE UPDATES.
> i put the 4.5 back in. hooked up a remote switch for hopping. started to hop it....my timeing is off btw. but it got up some and then i would retart  :uh:  BUT after to much hopping i burned a motor ( the motor sound got sluggish and lifted slow) i felt the right pump....cool as a cucumber then the left HOT as fire. i f-ed up and only wired one pump on  :uh:  :angry:  so im out a $100 motor and didnt even get to see it at full power...just half.    :angry:
> *


sux you burnt a motor,lets see what it do when you get it fixed...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 19 2009, 09:35 PM~14823346
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good but what it do hop her already u got a full wrapped frame does the frontend come up as good as it looks and u got mad heat in thrunk :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Aug 10 2009, 06:05 PM~14727939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's safe to say once he gets it swangin we'll see pics. Shit aint free to build or repair and I don't see a tip jar anywhere....


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 12 2009, 11:12 PM~15063942
> *There was a reason I posted that a few pages back. Having the power you do it's hard to just jump into the hopping game without burning shit up. Just pay close attention to make sure you are just tapping the switch quickly. I was staying on the switch to long at first and did the same thing. Once I started to relax more and focus, motors lasted longer.
> I think it's safe to say once he gets it swangin we'll see pics. Shit aint free to build or repair and I don't see a tip jar anywhere....
> *


yea, im not surprised at all. just bumbed because of the hole...only using one pump and not getting to see its full power. 
i think im holding onto the switch. i need a better hopping handle just dont get a good grip. but i just need to work that timing when it would start getting it i would flub and hold it through the compression or get the back bouncin.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Mark, all those little bugs really got to me too. Don't let it. Its more than worth it. :nicoderm:


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 13 2009, 06:56 PM~14181521
> *why do the door gaps look off?
> *


For words: eff, oh, ar, dee.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 13 2009, 01:22 PM~15066589
> *yea, im not surprised at all. just bumbed because of the hole...only using one pump and not getting to see its full power.
> i think im holding onto the switch. i need a better hopping handle just dont get a good grip. but i just need to work that timing when it would start getting it i would flub and hold it through the compression or get the back bouncin.
> *



stupid question, and i know u r not an idiot, but i have to ask, are u hoppin it in park?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pyrit_@Sep 18 2009, 02:19 AM~15115951
> *For words: eff, oh, ar, dee.
> *


chef boyardee?


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 18 2009, 07:37 AM~15116503
> *chef boyardee?
> *


:twak:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 18 2009, 06:36 AM~15116502
> *stupid question, and i know u r not an idiot, but i have to ask, are u hoppin it in park?
> *


nope. switch retart is the problem.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 19 2009, 06:16 PM~15128456
> *nope.  retard is the problem.
> *



FIX.T :cheesy: 







looks good mark


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 20 2009, 08:04 PM~15134727
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Feel the Vibration!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 20 2009, 07:39 PM~15135533
> *Feel the Vibration!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 19 2009, 11:59 PM~14823625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


been awhile since i peeped this topic,looking real good,i cant wait to see it in person sometime


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hows it doin mark?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 20 2009, 06:04 PM~15134727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....so did you just said i was looking good....why yes, yes i am.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 24 2009, 08:30 AM~15172442
> *....so did you just said i was looking good....why yes, yes i am.
> *


soooooooooooooo you think marky mark is attractive :ugh:


----------



## 78 MC (Jul 15, 2009)

what size of steel did you use


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Sep 25 2009, 10:01 PM~15189424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after you post mark i wasnt sure what you thought looked good. :dunno:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 MC_@Sep 26 2009, 01:16 AM~15191011
> *what size of steel did you use
> *


3/16


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 26 2009, 10:10 PM~15196002
> *after you post mark i wasnt sure what you thought looked good.  :dunno:
> *


the car looks good


can barely tell the epic failure :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Sep 27 2009, 12:46 AM~15196312
> *the car looks good
> can barely tell the epic failure    :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

im not haten, its happened to every big shop in the states. :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I always say you can't fuck nothing up if your doing nothing. I'd rather try and fail than sit and watch life pass me by. You did way better than most for your first time round.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

id second that


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 1 2009, 09:13 PM~15244533
> *I always say you can't fuck nothing up if your doing nothing. I'd rather try and fail than sit and watch life pass me by. You did way better than most for your first time round.
> *


sometimes not doing nothing is better then fucking shit all up  





wouldnt you agree mark


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 2 2009, 11:31 AM~15248871
> *sometimes not doing nothing is better then fucking shit all up
> wouldnt you agree mark
> *


 naa, you gotta break some eggs to make a omlet.  go burn another bag :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 2 2009, 03:15 PM~15250236
> *naa, you gotta break some eggs to make a omlet.    go burn another bag :0
> *


Thats another of my favorites.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 2 2009, 02:15 PM~15250236
> *naa, you gotta break some eggs to make a omlet.    go burn another bag :0
> *


 :cheesy: 


ur not suppose to warp the pan while your making that omelet tho


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 1 2009, 11:13 PM~15244533
> *I always say you can't fuck nothing up if your doing nothing. I'd rather try and fail than sit and watch life pass me by. You did way better than most for your first time round.
> *


x10.....to many talkers and not enough do-ers!i think mark did a real good job,but chucks fuckin funny :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 2 2009, 05:12 PM~15251791
> *:cheesy:
> ur not suppose to warp the pan while your making that omelet tho
> *


but its a damn good tasting omelet,


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 2 2009, 08:10 PM~15253348
> *but its a damn good tasting omelet,
> *


but you had to pay to get you pan fixed :dunno:


i had some hang ups myself tonight but im a ******* i just got out the ford tool and fixed them problems


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 2 2009, 08:10 PM~15253348
> *but its a damn good tasting omelet,
> *


but you had to pay to get you pan fixed :dunno:


i had some hang ups myself tonight but im a ******* i just got out the ford tool and fixed them problems


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 2 2009, 09:12 PM~15253847
> *but you had to pay to get you pan fixed  :dunno:
> i had some hang ups myself tonight  but im a *******  i just got out the ford tool and fixed them problems
> *


*most chevy owners are*. i also had to pay for my welder, and the metal, the grinder, countless disks. ect. if anything the frame needing to spend a day in the frame shop just got me motivated to make her run


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 3 2009, 08:27 AM~15256467
> *most chevy owners are. i also had to pay for my welder, and the metal, the grinder, countless disks. ect. if anything the frame needing to spend a day in the frame shop just got me motivated to make her run
> *



i love you :cheesy:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 3 2009, 09:17 PM~15260399
> *i love you  :cheesy:
> *


i kinda had a feeling


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i love how that shit lays out like that


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

fuckin cars beautiful


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Oct 10 2009, 07:58 PM~15321473
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful, these are motivation pics right here. You stuck in there and had an awesome outcome. I'm going out to the garage right now!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

lays pretty good for a hopper :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

what coils do you have in the front? that thing lays hard.


----------



## b_diddy1 (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Sep 12 2009, 01:20 PM~15060157
> *updates? you want updates?? YOU CANT HANDLE THE UPDATES.
> i put the 4.5 back in. hooked up a remote switch for hopping. started to hop it....my timeing is off btw. but it got up some and then i would retart  :uh:  BUT after to much hopping i burned a motor ( the motor sound got sluggish and lifted slow) i felt the right pump....cool as a cucumber then the left HOT as fire. i f-ed up and only wired one pump on  :uh:  :angry:  so im out a $100 motor and didnt even get to see it at full power...just half.    :angry:
> *


Hey Mark,

Haven't talked to you in a while. Congrats on the ride. It looks great!


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

6th pg? thats really ****


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 11 2009, 09:26 PM~15328211
> *what coils do you have in the front? that thing lays hard.
> *


there it has the stockers cut down some...didnt take long to make them into slinkys.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

imma buy gears and motors in bulk :cheesy: 


also....why is this thing a mom magnet?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 6 2009, 04:53 PM~15585693
> *
> also....why is this thing a mom magnet?
> *


MoM Magnet or MILF MAGNET & where are the pics of thoes MILFS by the car :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 7 2009, 06:42 AM~15590141
> *MoM Magnet or MILF MAGNET & where are the pics of thoes MILFS by the car :biggrin:
> *


i said mom for a resone


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Hey mark, how are those accumulators working?

thinking of getting some of those shits.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 7 2009, 11:40 AM~15591212
> *Hey mark, how are those accumulators working?
> 
> thinking of getting some of those shits.
> *


they work great for not using any coil at all and still 3 wheeling and hopping the car. i charged them to 360-380 psi. shrader valves kinda such tho i keep messing them up.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

had to change the adex plumbing a little, turned out looking better than what it was.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree. Looks much nicer. I wasn't going to say anything before about it but I always like them with the candle down. Just looks cleaner and more balanced/symetrical.

Get ready for comments on the female.You know nothing goes unoticed on here. :biggrin:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

bumpin this great motivation topic :thumbsup:


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

Haven't seen this thread in FOREVER! Glad to see you got it all squared away and it's working good for you. Nice job man. Have you hopped it yet on both motors?!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jan 20 2010, 04:25 PM~16352899
> *Haven't seen this thread in FOREVER! Glad to see you got it all squared away and it's working good for you. Nice job man. Have you hopped it yet on both motors?!
> *


speaking of which wut u ben up to?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 25 2009, 11:59 PM~15785362
> *
> 
> 
> ...



noodz?


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 21 2010, 01:18 AM~16359201
> *speaking of which wut u ben up to?
> *


super busy with the house etc. all last summer I was racing my Cobra @ the drags. Will be again this year too, gonna try and finish the cad to daily it


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss+Jan 20 2010, 03:25 PM~16352899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: okay but im kinda pasty in the winder. 


got the apline set up up and running :biggrin: 600 6.5" in the deck, 600c in the doors and tweeters in the pillers, 50x4 amp in the panels, alpine head unit. I am very pleased with the sound! super clear, im hearing so much that i was missing! 
BM is getting some stuff fixed up for me. still working on the swivel cylinder mounts. thinking of building some afixed upper trailing arms...these have changed them selfs by as much as a 1" or so!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 12 2010, 05:47 PM~16595919
> *
> :cheesy:  okay but im kinda pasty in the winder.
> 
> *




waiting :happysad:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 12 2010, 05:50 PM~16595941
> *waiting  :happysad:
> *


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

the car looks bad ass. I love the trunk.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 12 2010, 05:58 PM~16595995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats mark wahlburg 


:uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Feb 12 2010, 06:04 PM~16596046
> *the car looks bad ass. I love the trunk.
> *


speaking of gay guys


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 12 2010, 06:09 PM~16596083
> *thats mark wahlburg
> :uh:
> *


whats my last name...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 12 2010, 05:09 PM~16596088
> *speaking of gay guys
> *


 :biggrin: whatsup dude


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 12 2010, 08:01 PM~16596548
> *whats my last name...
> *


greene?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2010, 07:21 PM~16596714
> *greene?
> *


  its wahlberg


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 12 2010, 06:47 PM~16595919
> *thanks, yea i did. but my gears was on there way out hard core  :happysad:  im working on getting my timing down. thus far i have killed some gears, seals, motors, cylinder pistons  :wow:  and pride.  :biggrin:
> got some #9s, gears clamps, and motor adjustments for 2010.
> :cheesy:  okay but im kinda pasty in the winder.
> ...


Did you give up on the idea of a sub?

Do fixed length uppers. They will look better. Gives it a more custom look verses the " mail order" look.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 12 2010, 09:01 PM~16597554
> *Did you give up on the idea of a sub?
> 
> Do fixed length uppers. They will look better. Gives it a more custom look verses the " mail order" look.
> *


yea, i have gave up the sub. i like to crank it and it all come together with out over powering anything. so i decided no on the sub, ill jump in the SUV for that :cheesy: 
im thinking ill do some checking and figure the best set length. then make them out of 1.5 square tube, so they match the square lowers.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 12 2010, 08:33 PM~16596822
> *  its wahlberg
> *


ok marky mark


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 15 2010, 01:20 AM~16615734
> *ok marky mark
> *


no wonder he went juice 


he loves the vibrations


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 14 2010, 08:24 PM~16613065
> *yea, i have gave up the sub. i like to crank it and it all come together with out over powering anything. so i decided no on the sub, ill jump in the SUV for that  :cheesy:
> *



I know its a lil late seeing how you got everything in the trunk already but I would try to use one 8" sub (between the 2 back cylinders) JL Audio 8W7-3 http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_subs.php?series_id=1
You would have to get a custom box made 4sure but thoes subs are on Ebay for $250-$275 all day 

I was shocked how good thoes 8" subs sound


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 14 2010, 10:24 PM~16613065
> *yea, i have gave up the sub. i like to crank it and it all come together with out over powering anything. so i decided no on the sub, ill jump in the SUV for that  :cheesy:
> im thinking ill do some checking and figure the best set length. then make them out of 1.5 square tube, so they match the square lowers.
> *


I'll be doing a "freeair" install with 4 12" Fi's once the weather warms up. I'll post pics and let you know how they sound. That way you know you have an option for a sub later if you decide you want it.

A set of matching uppers will look better for sure. I don't like to mix square tube and round tube on the same car. Just one of those OCD things I have. :happysad:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

just ordered some #9s. i got my gear clamps. so maybe tomorrow ill get some new rear hoses. get some smaller hose clamps for the front lines and get that issue fixed. just some new ball joints, get the toe right, new uppers, should be good for the spring.
need to get pics of the stereo for you guys.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I told you it's hard to keep them Lincolns from bottoming out when you hop. :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

just close ur slowdowns a cunt hari more


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 25 2010, 05:12 PM~17296891
> *just close ur slowdowns a cunt hari more
> *


 It's very hard to time it right to keep the crossmember off the ground on these cars once you start hitting mid 30"s and up. It takes lots of practice and a good coil length/stiffness.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

locking plug for the switch cable.
























in the piller.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Aug 19 2009, 09:59 PM~14823625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason i never liked the way lincons looked especially this year lincoln but this lincoln that you built lays hard as fuck!!!!!! It lays frame and locks up nasty!!!! how did you get it to lay so hard and lock up so high....Overall this lincoln is just super clean homie inside and out!!!!!!!  DAMN!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nice pics, does it hit bumper? got a vid of it?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 28 2010, 11:10 AM~17329314
> *For some reason i never liked the way lincons looked especially this year lincoln but this lincoln that you built lays hard as fuck!!!!!! It lays frame and locks up nasty!!!! how did you get it to lay so hard and lock up so high....Overall this lincoln is just super clean homie inside and out!!!!!!!  DAMN!
> *


Custom built suspension. It's amazing what can be done when one builds instead of mail ordering.

It's getting there Mark, looks good with it in the air.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miguel62+Apr 28 2010, 10:10 AM~17329314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea, im hitting the crossmember...what seems to be alot and the front bumper. i knocked out a turn signal lens and then crushed it  kinda hard to find. as well as the over flow tank broke and the rad. clamp was all bent out  hoppings not fun. but the crowds of people that hoop and cheer when you come through its fun. plus at the gas station cops deep all gave it a looking over. one even had his picture taken with it, acting like he was holding it up on 3 with one finger. 
so! when i can ill be building another frame for it. belly shrink is on the top of the list. going to do about the same out back. but chains will be added. o yea...and keep it straight :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Something to check on also. Make sure the radiator is supported in the center. I don't know how yours is but on the 95 there was no support other than at the tank ends. After a while of bottoming out the radiator looked like a banana and sprung a leak. I added a support in the center and it was good after that. Ah the joys of hopping.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 28 2010, 01:10 PM~17331058
> *thanks for the props. just like outhopu said, its all about the custom suspension. no coils, telescopic cylinders. ect.
> vids, yea...but its not great. bumper, not yet.
> yea, im hitting the crossmember...what seems to be alot and the front bumper. i knocked out a turn signal lens and then crushed it    kinda hard to find. as well as the over flow tank broke and the rad. clamp was all bent out    hoppings not fun.  but the crowds of people that hoop and cheer when you come through its fun. plus at the gas station cops  deep all gave it a looking over. one even had his picture taken with it, acting like he was holding it up on 3 with one finger.
> ...


You can get that without doing another frame. You don't like the front wheels leaning so a shrink isn't what you want.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

or u can get 14's and a 175 70/14, wait r u running 13's?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Apr 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17335085
> *You can get that without doing another frame. You don't like the front wheels leaning so a shrink isn't what you want.
> *


what i was really wanting to keep straight is the frame, the one under it really doesnt fit imo. a-arm shaft shouldnt be digging into the heater/ac box insulation. i know i can build a better frame. 
seems like outhopu build a decent g-body thats shrunk and the front camber seems to be decent.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 28 2010, 08:54 PM~17335718
> *or u can get 14's and a 175 70/14, wait r u running 13's?
> *


14s dont fit. they dont tuck front or back.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 29 2010, 09:32 AM~17339322
> *what i was really wanting to keep straight is the frame, the one under it really doesnt fit imo.  a-arm shaft shouldnt be digging into the heater/ac box insulation.  i know i can build a better frame.
> seems like outhopu build a decent g-body thats shrunk and the front camber seems to be decent.
> *


No shrink or split on that G body. Although now I'm wishing I would have just did a shrink.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 29 2010, 11:09 AM~17339558
> *14s dont fit. they dont tuck front or back.
> *


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 29 2010, 09:17 PM~17346527
> *
> *


who likes 14s any way :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

mark sucks


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 29 2010, 07:27 PM~17345255
> *No shrink or split on that G body. Although now I'm wishing I would have just did a shrink.
> *


dont know why i thought that. 

Dan could keep orangy fresh off its chest... maybe i can with some more time. :dunno: 
spent time today putting the rad back in place, adjusting the upper T/As to center the rear end. my newly re-sealed cylinder is leaking  ill have to take it apart, i suspect a cylinder to head seal. 
o yea and a new tail shaft seal, had tranny fluid all under the car. good thing thats one stop to the shop and my dad hooks it up. tons of them :biggrin: 

any lincoln guys have a corner turn light they wanna donate to "make the bumper" foundation?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 29 2010, 11:50 PM~17347017
> *who likes 14s any way  :cheesy:
> *



:\


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

This is the first time I have checked out your thread. Looks damn good!


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 29 2010, 08:55 PM~17347109
> *dont know why i thought that.
> 
> Dan could keep orangy fresh off its chest... maybe i can with some more time.  :dunno:
> ...



I saw a lincoln mark VI in 'parts' section being parted out due to not having a title today, hopefully no one got the piece you need.
Thread


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 28 2010, 07:25 AM~17328310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i love this car. very nice build, and A1 work. lays, HIGH 3 wheel, and it swings too. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i have some lincoln wheel chips if your interested


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 25 2010, 05:06 PM~17297259
> *It's very hard to time it right to keep the crossmember off the ground on these cars once you start hitting mid 30"s and up. It takes lots of practice and a good coil length/stiffness.
> *


I think these are a hell of a lot easier than g bodies to hop. Good looking car, makes me look forward to mine again. Lock, laying, and playing.


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

whut up Mark :wave:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 28 2010, 09:10 AM~17329314
> *For some reason i never liked the way lincons looked especially this year lincoln but this lincoln that you built lays hard as fuck!!!!!! It lays frame and locks up nasty!!!! how did you get it to lay so hard and lock up so high....Overall this lincoln is just super clean homie inside and out!!!!!!!  DAMN!
> *


x99999999999999999999999999


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 19 2011, 01:07 AM~19636642
> *whut up Mark :wave:
> *


Ignoring this car is what's up. I think I built more car than I can manage , I can't hit a switch. I bottom it out alot so the engine mounts always get bent, ... Just to much little shit I did that didn't work out as smooth as i thought I could do.

I'm getting up the nerve to get back to it after going on a hiatus for a boost project.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 5 2011, 03:58 PM~20022518
> *Ignoring this car is what's up. I think I built more car than I can manage , I can't  hit a switch. I bottom it out alot so the engine mounts always get bent, ... Just to much little shit I did that didn't work out as smooth as i thought I could do.
> 
> I'm getting up the nerve to get back to it after going on a hiatus for a boost project.
> *


They are aggrivating thats for sure. It's a love hate relationship. We love them when they work and hate them when they break.

Don't let it whoop ya. :h5:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 03:00 PM~20022525
> *They are aggrivating thats for sure. It's a love hate relationship. We love them when they work and hate them when they break.
> 
> Don't let it whoop ya. :h5:
> *


Thanks for the encouragement . Ever have a tranny leak after hopping? Don't know if I have asked this before ..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

No can't say I have. You mean from the tailshaft seal?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 5 2011, 12:58 PM~20022518
> *Ignoring this car is what's up. I think I built more car than I can manage , I can't  hit a switch. I bottom it out alot so the engine mounts always get bent, ... Just to much little shit I did that didn't work out as smooth as i thought I could do.
> 
> I'm getting up the nerve to get back to it after going on a hiatus for a boost project.
> *


Yeah bro, don't get discouraged....its the same way with my buddy's prerunner....takes it out, something breaks, then it sits waiting either for the time or the funds to fix it....right now he's waiting for the shop to get a spot open to fix his uniball on the lower arm (it popped out the last time he was mashing through the whoop sections)

Such is the life of a custom car builder............

PS, you built that lincoln to put in work, and I'll always give mad props to a car that is fully functional!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 5 2011, 04:04 PM~20022820
> *No can't say I have. You mean from the tailshaft seal?
> *


No, from the weep hole in the bell housing. Like the pump seal and or bushing. It just about poured out after a real high hop with the engine on and landing locked up. Need to take it out and look.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Mar 5 2011, 05:13 PM~20022885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound good. The only issue I ever had with the trans was the rear seal on the tailshaft would leak if I parked it with the front up and ass down for long periods of time. Landing locked up is never a good thing. I was gas hopping the T/C once whitout my seatbelt on and landed locked up. I bounce off the seat and smashed my head into the headliner so hard I about broke my neck. After that I always remember to tap the dump in the air, and to wear my belt.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

my lincolns bad for the tailshaft seal. i've changed it and within a week it started leaking. It sucks.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

To do list: 
New upper ball joints.
New set of upper a-arms- going to mod them to move the ball joint down maybe .5" and Reshape the a-arm body to fully clear the frame And lock out the chains before hitting and binding.
New engine mounts, but add guessets. 
Pull trans. Replace pump seal and coverter bushings.
New pump head seals.
Front springs
Add chains to the rear
New front tires, one new wheel
Change the solid shift rod for a cable
Wheel chips! HA
Try to get the A/c working. Check heater core
Left front corner light.
Get a exhaust hanger in place


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 6 2011, 09:10 AM~20026349
> *To do list:
> New upper ball joints.
> New set of upper a-arms- going to mod them to move the ball joint down maybe .5" and Reshape  the a-arm body  to fully clear the frame And lock out the chains  before hitting and binding.
> ...


one new rim?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 10 2011, 10:48 PM~20064035
> *one new rim?
> *


Yea. When I landed the last time , it resulted in a trans leak and a bent wheel. Buddys said I hit bumper and came down way fast ... Rim was bent after that . 75psi in the front if I recall.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Bump for later


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like your getting closer to solving your geometry issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh damn i wondered where this went


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

OUTHOPU said:


> Looks like your getting closer to solving your geometry issues. :thumbsup:


 thanks, this is where your pointers have gotten me. i extended and raised .5 each direction. it looks to clear everything well and keeps the wheels straight in its hydraulic travel. full compression the wheel goes negative camber into the wheel wells. but ride height is straight, much less of an issue than my 1.25 extended with stock joints. i hope this helps in making it a better driving car. 
now to make the upper not look like a rhino!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> oh damn i wondered where this went


yea.. i put it away , then got it back out when i went through a "divorce". so now im out for blood, i wanna ride everyday like i used to when i had my regal.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

What springs you running in the front?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

5 turns of 4.5 ton.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Mark said:


> thanks, this is where your pointers have gotten me. i extended and raised .5 each direction. it looks to clear everything well and keeps the wheels straight in its hydraulic travel. full compression the wheel goes negative camber into the wheel wells. but ride height is straight, much less of an issue than my 1.25 extended with stock joints. i hope this helps in making it a better driving car.
> now to make the upper not look like a rhino!


Good to see my ideas have helped. It's amazing the difference such a small change can make in suspension geometry. I'll be doing something very similar on my own Caddy before spring gets here.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

MY MOTIVATION FOR MY LINCOLN IM STILL BACK TO WHEN YOU WERE DOIN THE FRAME SWAP


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

great topic


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> great topic


why the hell you following me fool i was here first


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 4 guests)

holy hell man i do something and everyones gotta do it


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

.TODD said:


> why the hell you following me fool i was here first


:buttkick:

mine is up for the same treatment next winter


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> :buttkick:
> 
> mine is up for the same treatment next winter
> 
> View attachment 454163


wow shes clean as hell wow beautyful and my fav color too


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

.TODD said:


> wow shes clean as hell wow beautyful and my fav color too


thanks brah, 59,000kms on it or 37000miles


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> thanks brah, 59,000kms on it or 37000miles



damn i wish i could find a low miles car like that


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> damn i wish i could find a low miles car like that


its hard (no ****), cuz these old fuckers dont use the internet

i found my linc parked in a residental area with a for sale sign in the window uffin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> thanks brah, 59,000kms on it or 37000miles


:|:wow:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Sup Mark! We aren't out of the two door lincoln game just yet! :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Justin gonna put his back together? Be nice to see it out again


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Mark said:


> finaly got to lifting the body off the frame. but its off now. ill be making new ground every time i have good free time and money, might be hard, full time school and good alot. i learned that 4x4x10 wood is not a good idea for lifting the car, they bend ALOT i was hearing popping, so we stopped and went and got some 6x6....lets see that stuff bend :biggrin: the body is now on my body dolly and the frame is on the trailer going to another garage where there is 220 so i can use a plasma and a welder...both of which i gotta get :uh: :angry:  cant wait to get this thing all together. going to be wrapped in 3/16. handle the 10 batteries and 4 pumps


I like how you completely lifted the body off the frame without removing the front clip or doors. I might take this route to remove body off my 80 caddy frame. Ill just need three more floor jacks...was it difficult to do this?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

big pimpin said:


> Sup Mark! We aren't out of the two door lincoln game just yet! :wave:




ooooh snap! im hittin the shop tomorrow, gonna strap these rhinos!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

dj kurse 1 said:


> I like how you completely lifted the body off the frame without removing the front clip or doors. I might take this route to remove body off my 80 caddy frame. Ill just need three more floor jacks...was it difficult to do this?


very easy. do how ever: take your time, get some homies to help and support the clip when its on the dolly.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

good shit mark


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

.TODD said:


> good shit mark


when you guys say this car is motivation for you, that just motivates me!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't wait to finish my 68 so I can start on mine! Those arms are lookin sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Mark said:


> when you guys say this car is motivation for you, that just motivates me!


this topic is full of good info, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

New 22s
New rollers coming in a few weeks
New carb coming
Coming in next week... Little something interesting


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Tow package ball joint


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

off road stuff


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Mark said:


> Tow package ball joint


What are those ball joints from? and were they a direct bolt in?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

wannahop said:


> What are those ball joints from? and were they a direct bolt in?


They are from my imagination and are direct bolt in


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Mark said:


>


I've seen this somewhere before.  It's well worth the few minutes to not have to worry about the collar coming loose.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Heck yeah, I like to copy the good stuff !


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## 13 Grumpy 13 (May 8, 2012)

Mark said:


> Tow package ball joint


Why the Longer Ball Joint, Wont it break in Half from the stress??


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

13 Grumpy 13 said:


> Why the Longer Ball Joint, Wont it break in Half from the stress??


There should be no reason for it to break. It never maxes travel and it helps reduce clambering along with extended a-arms pulled back. Just like my rear suspension it's all done to reduce the suspension arch.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Pulled one of the rear pumps off to check it out...find this! Wtf, why this big ass gear. Even asked for 9#


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mark said:


> Pulled one of the rear pumps off to check it out...find this! Wtf, why this big ass gear. Even asked for 9#


Wow a rare #11!! That's a keeper!!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I love this car. Wish Mine laid out on the rear like that.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Well, didn't Clearance or Limit the a-arms... Ball joints are bent into j shapes ...haha. BUT we have had a blast! The off road carb has worked great for a carb, didn't die once last night even after switch miss and landing locked!
Gonna fix the a-arm and get new ball joints. Figure out why one front motor stopped. Do a check and do it all again!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

car looks real nice man...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

Mark said:


> Pulled one of the rear pumps off to check it out...find this! Wtf, why this big ass gear. Even asked for 9#


too bad its a cce made pump or id buy it from you, its hard to find og marzocchis in #11


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

You wanna buy my couch .... You can't buy my couch!


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> too bad its a cce made pump or id buy it from you, its hard to find og marzocchis in #11


:roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Mark said:


>


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Mark said:


> New 22s
> New rollers coming in a few weeks
> New carb coming
> Coming in next week... Little something interesting


just like mine


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

OUTHOPU said:


> I've seen this somewhere before.  It's well worth the few minutes to not have to worry about the collar coming loose.


monkey wrench work?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

.TODD said:


> monkey wrench work?


I have had wrenched collets come loose. So set screws and lock tight do it for me.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

man started lookin through your build, an burned one now i cant read no mo :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Mark said:


>


sick nast lock up and lays low what did u do with the shaft? slip and spring?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Mark said:


> I have had wrenched collets come loose. So set screws and lock tight do it for me.


so take both collors out.lock tite wrench on tight than punch a screw through?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Yea, slip w/spring.
To do the collets I tightened them then took a drill and drilled down till I could tell I was into the threads , then kept going till I had just cut away the threads from the case, pulled the collets off and tapped them. Reasemble, a drop of lock tight on the set screw and tighten down. I make sure the set screws sit flush.


----------



## 13 Grumpy 13 (May 8, 2012)

Mark said:


> Well, didn't Clearance or Limit the a-arms... Ball joints are bent into j shapes ...haha. BUT we have had a blast! The off road carb has worked great for a carb, didn't die once last night even after switch miss and landing locked!
> Gonna fix the a-arm and get new ball joints. Figure out why one front motor stopped. Do a check and do it all again!





13 Grumpy 13 said:


> Why the Longer Ball Joint, Wont it break in Half from the stress??





Mark said:


> There should be no reason for it to break. It never maxes travel and it helps reduce clambering along with extended a-arms pulled back. Just like my rear suspension it's all done to reduce the suspension arch.


So I was Close then, Didnt break but bent.. I seen it done in a 4x2 S10 truck cuz he wanted more lift...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

13 Grumpy 13 said:


> So I was Close then, Didnt break but bent.. I seen it done in a 4x2 S10 truck cuz he wanted more lift...


Good for you I guess?


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

looking good mark how she treaten you finally im on my way down smooth sailing from here


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

nice car and build thinking about buying one soon if any whats some tips to juicing one of these lay and play only its gonna be the old ladys ride 2 pump whammy 4 batts 4 switches f,b,s,s


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

CaddyKid253 said:


> i love this car. very nice build, and A1 work. lays, HIGH 3 wheel, and it swings too. :biggrin: :thumbsup:



:thumbsup: LOve those Baby Lincolns


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice build


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

??


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

is this car still around?


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

ROCK OUT said:


> is this car still around?


I think he was trying to sell it last year. I seen it on Craigslist for $5,000 so I bet it sold.. I'm not for sure.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

It's back for sale in Detroit


----------

